# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2015 às 01:45)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2015 às 13:22)

16.9ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2015 às 13:22)

Boas

Mínima 9,6ºC

Agora céu nublado com abertas, 18,2ºC, 67%Hr, 1028,9hpa e vento nulo

A ver se este Março é bom em chuvas, mas está a prometer o contrario infelizmente


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mar 2015 às 13:47)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia nublado, mas com subida da temperatura. 
17,7ºC actuais com 72% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2015 às 14:27)

17.1ºC e 78% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2015 às 15:08)

Boas,
Volta de bike desta manhã.
Tempo algo abafado, temperatura a variar entre os 14ºC e 16ºC.


----------



## Geopower (1 Mar 2015 às 16:22)

Boa tarde! Temperatura actual: 17,5 ºC. Céu muito nublado com abertas. 
Minima do dia: 12.2 ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2015 às 17:18)

Máxima de 19,1ºC

Agora céu encoberto e 17,5ºC


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2015 às 18:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Volta de bike desta manhã.
> Tempo algo abafado, temperatura a variar entre os 14ºC e 16ºC.


Bela foto! Faz lembrar outras paisagens mais a norte da península!


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2015 às 18:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Volta de bike desta manhã.



Que beleza de vale! Apesar da nebulosidade já se respira ambiente de primavera.
Nota-se que o Guincho tem estado sob ventania, areia espalhada, dunas arredondadas, mar sempre revolto. Tecto dos estratocumulus/cumulus secos a 450m. Notável contraste com a viragem para a Guia e Cascais, ao nível do céu e sobretudo do estado do mar. Também aqui em Carcavelos o mar acalmou mantendo apenas uma ondulação modesta de fundo.
Obrigado pela partilha desta saudável volta! Fotos muito bonitas


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2015 às 19:45)

Dia muito nebulado por aqui, ainda deu para ver o sol, e vinha bem bonito, até por voltas das 9 e tal da manha. Vento fraco, e mais para o final da tarde já se sentia bem o arrefecimento.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2015 às 20:50)

Alguns aspectos do céu que foi possível observar:

Ontem, 28, início da tarde:





Hoje, amanhecer:









E à tarde, não se viu o poente:









Vento fraco em geral. Todo o solo superficial dos campos em volta já está seco, não há mais poças de água.
Não ocorreu precipitação ontem e hoje.


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2015 às 23:22)

chuvisca fraco pingos muito finos


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2015 às 00:10)

Pressão: *1030 hPa*
Temp. máxima:* 16,6 ºC*
Temp. minima: *10,4 ºC*

Acumulado mensal - Fevereiro = *14,6mm 
Menos 70 mm que o normal climatológico de 1981-2010, temos aqui um mês seco. *Mesmo apesar dos dias de chuviscos, ou de pseudo chuva, que não acumularam nada, serem abundantes.

Pelo meu ver só deve chover em Abril... Enquanto isso temos muita nebulosidade, temperatura a aumentar e Primavera a chegar.


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Mar 2015 às 00:30)

Mais uma volta de bike, não houve nada de relevante, não fosse a chuva miudinha que resolveu aparecer, apesar de não estar prevista, também equipei a bicla com um termómetro , dequeles semelhantes aos do Lidl, 

a começar típicamente por Carcavelos, pouco vento e a "chuva" a fazer-se sentir, temp. nos 15º,










ponta do sal, já com vista para Cascais e uma imagem pouco interessante, tudo fosco, só podia significar chuvinha, esta foto virada para o oposto, 
aqui continuava a amostra de chuva a marcar presença e eu sem saber bem o que fazer, temp. nos 14,7º






Cascais ao fundo, visão muito fosca sinal que deveria estar a chuviscar mais forte, quando inicio o passeio marítimo de Cascais começa a cair novamente, pensando no entanto que iria passar, mas quase a chegar a Cascais começa a cair já com alguma intensidade para o meio em que ia, parei debaixo de um abrigo resolvi voltar para trás não fosse a chuva manter-se como estava e apanhar uma mega molha pois tinha +-20 km para fazer,
aqui a temp. já nos 14º






novamente em Carcavelos, com a chuvinha a marcar presença, quase todo o percurso levei com ela, mas muito pouco, 
temp. já nos 13,7º e vento relativamente fraco,






até chegar a Algés quase não pingou, anda fui até ao padrão dos descobrimentos para fazer mais uns km´s, a temp. chegou aos 13,5º, pois tenho de recuperar o tempo parado e realmente para um recomeço, está a começar um pouco molhada , embora pelas previsões para a semana que vem vamos ter 24º  ( espero que se "enganem" ).


----------



## Geopower (2 Mar 2015 às 08:44)

Bom dia. 13.6 °C. Céu encoberto. Já chuviscou.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2015 às 09:27)

Ambiente totalmente "british" em Cascais...
A farmácia marginal marcava 17ºC às 08:10...


----------



## MSantos (2 Mar 2015 às 12:43)

Boas!

Com este tempo nem dá vontade de vir ao fórum...
Céu muito nublado a ameaçar chuvisco que não chega, nem sei se chegará!


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mar 2015 às 16:14)

Depois de mais uma manhã nublada com chuviscos, é este o panorama actual:


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Mar 2015 às 17:26)

Céu bastante nublado, pouco vento e 16º. Sempre vem a Primavera antecipadamente ?


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mar 2015 às 18:02)

Tarde marcada por céu parcialmente nublado por altocumulus, está um ambiente brutal. 18,5ºC de máxima.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2015 às 18:34)

Belas imagens!

A manhã começou também completamente nublada, à hora de almoço já se abria o céu e pela tarde toda chegaram os altocumulus.

Temp. máxima: *17,4ºC*
Temp. minima: *12ºC!* Começamos Março com um bom aumento.
Lá vieram os chuviscos destes dias, acumulado de* 0,3 mm. Vento fraco/ nulo. *

Notou-se bastante no aumento de temperatura, todas as pessoas com quem falei falavam que já sentiam um calorzito! 
Na terça e na quarta a manhã vai continuar muito nublado, e pela tarde já se pode ver muitas abertas. Já na quinta já se pode ver céu limpo e uns bons 20ºC!

Já se veem as árvores as flores brancas por muitas árvores, que por acaso não sei o nome. Chegada lenta da Primavera, como sempre.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mar 2015 às 18:58)

Temperatura agradável de 15,8ºC. Fim de tarde: (mais fotos aqui).


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2015 às 19:23)

Boas

Máxima muito aquém do previsto ficou apenas pelos 16.1ºC quando o previsto era 19ºC

Aqui nem chuviscos de manha simplesmente nada ... dia 14 vai fazer 1 mês sem chuva nenhuma por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2015 às 21:10)

Boas noites,

Fotos espectaculares Andre Frade, Parabéns!
Por Cascais  tentei tirar, fica o registo.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2015 às 21:14)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ambiente totalmente "british" em Cascais...
> A farmácia marginal marcava 17ºC às 08:10...



Passo por essa farmácia todos dias, mas nem ligo ao termometro, por essa hora, Cascais estava com 12,5/13ºC.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2015 às 22:13)

Vitor TT disse:


> Mais uma volta de bike, não houve nada de relevante, não fosse a chuva miudinha que resolveu aparecer, apesar de não estar prevista, também equipei a bicla com um termómetro , dequeles semelhantes aos do Lidl,
> 
> a começar típicamente por Carcavelos, pouco vento e a "chuva" a fazer-se sentir, temp. nos 15º,



Excelente sempre, Vitor, daqui a pouco os teus TT são verdadeiras estações meteorológicas itinerantes, o que é uma ideia a seguir!
Além das fotos registando bem o ambiente, e por isso mesmo todas interessantes , a descrição é muito informativa. Não me apercebi aqui do meu posto de observação que tinha havido chuva miudinha embora realmente me tenha cheirado a solo húmido.
E em off-topic: boa _bike_! Vou começar a tratar da minha, já me entusiasmaste!


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2015 às 22:26)

AndréFrade disse:


> arde marcada por céu parcialmente nublado por altocumulus, está um ambiente brutal. 18,5ºC de máxima.





AndréFrade disse:


> Temperatura agradável de 15,8ºC. Fim de tarde: (mais fotos aqui).



 maravilha de fotos, André! Ficaram excelentes esses altocumulus e daí o poente foi bem bonito e colorido. Essa perspectiva com a Ponte e o Cristo-Rei em fundo já é uma referência, consegues fazer um zoom impressionante!

Quando vi estes altocumulus ainda consegui ir à praia apanhá-los para o poente, mas esperava que ficasse mais colorido. O ponto de vista desde o Montijo deve ter sido mais favorável ao trajecto dos raios solares por atravessarem massas de ar urbanas ao longo do Tejo. Daqui a pouco já ponho fotos para comparar as duas perspectivas.


----------



## Geopower (3 Mar 2015 às 08:44)

Bom dia! 14.2 °C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mar 2015 às 08:45)

Bom dia. Céu nublado e temperatura de 12,4ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Mar 2015 às 15:06)

Oiçam, aqui no escritório não se fala noutra coisa que não ..."vai haver um grande abalo sísmico. Igual ao de 1755." etc etc. Certamente é um alarmismo com contornos de histeria. Aqui no Marquês tempo de prenúncio de ... Primavera com céu azul mas algumas nuvens a passear nos céus. O termometro marca 18º. Juro que está bom. Quando sair tiro uma foto. Até logo.


----------



## Rachie (3 Mar 2015 às 16:43)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Oiçam, aqui no escritório não se fala noutra coisa que não ..."vai haver um grande abalo sísmico. Igual ao de 1755." etc etc. Certamente é um alarmismo com contornos de histeria.


Mas onde foram buscar essa ideia?


----------



## Tyna (3 Mar 2015 às 17:40)

Rachie disse:


> Mas onde foram buscar essa ideia?


um estudo qualquer que saiu á alguns dias..., "mitos urbanos", quer dizer não é um mito que vai haver um sismo dos grandes, agora não se sabe é quando, pode ser amanhã, pode ser daqui a 100 anos; Isto porque houve um sismo em espanha de 5.6, e houve logo a histeria de que ai e tal vem ai o grande..


----------



## MSantos (3 Mar 2015 às 17:45)

Boas!

Manhã com bastante nebulosidade e tarde com muito Sol! 

Estou a ver isto muito seco, não há previsões de chuva no horizonte...


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2015 às 17:46)

Maria Papoila disse:


> "vai haver um grande abalo sísmico. Igual ao de 1755." etc etc.





Rachie disse:


> Mas onde foram buscar essa ideia?



 inacreditável, a não ser que tenha sido falado em tom jocoso... . Aqui em Portugal é uma tradição popular pensar-se que há relação entre estar calor fora de época e a eminência de um terremoto. Essa tradição terá nascido do grande sismo de Lisboa de 1755:
*Em Lisboa, no dia um de Novembro, um sábado, o tempo estava quente para a época, atribuindo-se essa circunstância a uma antecipação do Verão de São Martinho. A temperatura andava na ordem do 14 graus centígrados. *


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2015 às 18:18)

Fotos de ontem:

Os altocumulus vistos de Carcavelos






Pouco antes do pôr-do-sol





Logo a seguir ao ocaso






Hoje, dia de primavera, temperatura a superar os 20º em numerosas estações pela primeira vez.
Manhã com neblina e nevoeiro na barra do Tejo.
Vento fraco de noroeste. Diversas nuvens altas com destaque para uma formação de estrias muito finas perto do sol. Cumulus e estratocumulus sobre terra, em especial sobre o Cabo Espichel e Arrábida formando um "capacete" como se costuma ver sobre a serra de Sintra.
*Atenção: o halo visível na foto não é real mas um efeito interno da objectiva da câmara*; não é o raro halo de 46º.
Mas até ficou bonito na composição


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2015 às 18:55)

A noite passada foi bem fresquinha com a mínima a registar 8.8ºC.
Este ultimos dias, incluindo o fim-de-semana tem sido marcados por nebulosidade, e por algumas abertas, bem quentinhas, quando dão lugar ao sol.
Por esta hora já se nota algum arrefecimento também.
Máxima de hoje- 24.1ºC
Actual: 16ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2015 às 19:41)

Boas

Máxima de 19,6ºC

Agora estão 15,0ºC e céu limpo o vento é nulo como em todo o dia


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mar 2015 às 20:07)

Tarde incrivelmente primaveril, tempo abafado mas agora pelas 19h ainda é preciso de algum agasalho. Muita gente já de manga curta. 
Por do sol fez um efeito magnífico nas nuvens, alaranjadas, amarelas, rosadas e violetas, tudo e mais alguma coisa  Não consegui tirar foto 

Temp. máxima: *19,5ºC*
Temp. minima: *10,4ºC
*
Agora é uma luta pelas temperaturas máximas, adeus mínimas* *
Amanhã é possível chegar aos 25ºC! Vai tar um belo fim-de-semana para sair e passear! Aproveitem!


----------



## lm1960 (3 Mar 2015 às 21:32)

Tyna disse:


> um estudo qualquer que saiu á alguns dias..., "mitos urbanos", quer dizer não é um mito que vai haver um sismo dos grandes, agora não se sabe é quando, pode ser amanhã, pode ser daqui a 100 anos; Isto porque houve um sismo em espanha de 5.6, e houve logo a histeria de que ai e tal vem ai o grande..



Boas,

Isso são notícias inventadas para esquecer a "caldeirada" em que o Passo Coelho está metido...


----------



## Garcia (3 Mar 2015 às 22:10)

por volta das 18h10m... a seguir lá tive que ir um bocadinho à pressa ver se apanhava o poente..


----------



## Garcia (3 Mar 2015 às 22:13)

StormRic disse:


> Logo a seguir ao ocaso



A minha preferida.. reflexo espectacular na água.. 

Brilhante como sempre..


----------



## Geopower (3 Mar 2015 às 22:43)

resumo das temperaturas do dia:
Minima: 12.6 ºC
Máxima:19.0 ºC
Actual: 14.7 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2015 às 23:50)

Boas noites,

T.maxima: *16,3ºC*
Por aqui nunca aquece tanto como noutras zonas do concelho, amanha deve subir para os 18ºC, vamos ver.
Vai ser interessante ver o disparo das amplitudes térmicas, principalmente no fim-de-semana.

Final de dia, no Guincho.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2015 às 00:23)

Garcia disse:


> por volta das 18h10m... a seguir lá tive que ir um bocadinho à pressa ver se apanhava o poente..



Estranha e bela visão esta, apanhaste uma boa composição do cordão de estratocumulus que pairava sobre o litoral, aqui estava ao largo de Cascais pois o Cabo da Roca, para sul, afasta-o da costa.
18:10, como eu disse, ainda bem que "voaste" para apanhar isto: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/por-do-sol.3190/page-27#post-478540 




Garcia disse:


> A minha preferida.. reflexo espectacular na água..



Obrigado  , Carcavelos é um sonho na maré-baixa ao pôr-do-sol, e vê-se tão pouca gente nesta altura na praia, é uma pena. Só mais uma de ontem, que o resto vai para o tópico respectivo:





Hoje dia 3, contraste de coloridos bem marcado entre o nascente e o poente.

Ao amanhecer, tons suaves com neblina e nevoeiro na barra que mal deixavam adivinhar os montes da Arrábida e do Risco ou mesmo as arribas da Caparica:









Ao poente, tons quentes e "ocaso" duplo com o sol a fazer uma primeira ocultação pelo cordão de estratocumulus. Para quem não visse completamente o horizonte teria sido esse o momento do pôr-do-sol:





Pouco depois reapareceu:





Para se pôr definitivamente:





Houve um raio verde muito ténue e os tons do crepúsculo foram suaves:


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2015 às 00:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Final de dia, no Guincho.



 Que belo enquadramento telúrico, boa composição! Equlíbrio de luz ficou perfeito para nada perder do primeiro plano e do mar. Foi numa volta de _bike_?
Aqui em Carcavelos pode-se dizer que esteve bem morno (24º, mas na varanda) nada da frescura desses lados, aliás viu-se durante todo o dia as nuvens baixas que desfilavam no mar ou desgarradas da serra, sobre Cascais ou perto da costa.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2015 às 00:48)

StormRic disse:


> Que belo enquadramento telúrico, boa composição! Equlíbrio de luz ficou perfeito para nada perder do primeiro plano e do mar. Foi numa volta de _bike_?
> Aqui em Carcavelos pode-se dizer que esteve bem morno (24º, mas na varanda) nada da frescura desses lados, aliás viu-se durante todo o dia as nuvens baixas que desfilavam no mar ou desgarradas da serra, sobre Cascais ou perto da costa.



Obrigado.
Não, não foi numa volta de bike,estava de passagem pelo Guincho, aproveitei  e tirei foto.
Sim, estava muita nebulosidade baixa na serra, influencia logo as t.máximas, morar junto ao sope da serra tem destas coisas.


----------



## Geopower (4 Mar 2015 às 08:46)

Bom dia! 14.1 °C. Céu pouco nublado com nuvens altas.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Mar 2015 às 09:48)

Bom dia. 14,1ºC neste momento e bastantes nuvens altas.


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2015 às 12:53)

Boas!

Dia esplendoroso de Primavera com muito Sol e algumas nuvens altas, aproveitem Sol enquanto não vem o bom tempo...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2015 às 13:25)

Cascais segue nos 19.5 graus


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2015 às 13:38)

Boas

Mínima de 12,4ºC

Agora céu limpo e 20,2ºC com vento moderado de NE


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Mar 2015 às 14:01)

Céu pouco nublado, algumas nuvens altas e 21,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2015 às 14:23)

Bom, que dizer?
*20ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Mar 2015 às 17:34)

22,9ºC de máxima. 20,6ºC actuais.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Mar 2015 às 18:38)

Fim de tarde:


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2015 às 19:06)

Boas,

T,maxima: *19,1ºC*
T.minima: *10,5ºC*
T.actual: *14,7ºC
*
Hoje aqueceu bem.
______

O GFS mete vento moderado a forte para a madrugada e inicio de manhã, aqui a unica curiosidade é ver se bate os 60 km/h previstos pelo IPMA, nada mais.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mar 2015 às 19:40)

Máxima: *22,6ºC* Lá está a Amadora a ser um forno como sempre
Minima: *11,1ºC
*
Basicamente é* a Primavera antecipada*, dias a aquecer, vento cada vez mais confortável, flores a crescerem das árvores, alfazema em todo o lado e pássaros a cantar.* Cirrus marcam o céu *criando quadros no céu, e ao final da tarde o pôr do sol cria imagens excepcionais, lindas!





(Não sei que árvore é esta, mas anda em todo o lado)

Agora tenho a sorte de apanhar sempre o por do sol na ida para casa, tive de tirar fotos! Sol já se põe às 18h30 
(só consegui tirar com a camara do telemovel e mal...) Se os olhos tirassem fotos...





Também reparei que a lua está mesmo perto de cheia, e quando nasce parece gigante!

De realçar as *amplitudes térmicas diárias vão aumentar*, como é característico da Primavera, de manhã e à noite com casaco e à tarde já de manga curta 
Pelo menos até dia 11 não deve chover, vento vai continuar fraco e vai haver ausência de nebulosidade maioritariamente, fazendo assim grandes amplitudes. Podemos ver regiões a chegarem aos primeiros *27-28ºC* deste ano, possivelmente a zona de Santarém e Alentejo.

Já temos 11h30 de luz solar! Faltam 15 dias para o eclipse!!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mar 2015 às 19:51)

StormRic disse:


> Estranha e bela visão esta, apanhaste uma boa composição do cordão de estratocumulus que pairava sobre o litoral, aqui estava ao largo de Cascais pois o Cabo da Roca, para sul, afasta-o da costa.
> 18:10, como eu disse, ainda bem que "voaste" para apanhar isto: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/por-do-sol.3190/page-27#post-478540
> 
> 
> ...


Lá está o barco outra vez! 
Ai que o sol está prestes a desaparecer da tua vista! (e da minha infelizmente, além de ter uma vertente a tapar só tenho uma janela virada para sul) 

Boas imagens!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2015 às 19:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima: *22,6ºC* Lá está a Amadora a ser um forno como sempre
> Minima: *11,1ºC
> *
> Basicamente é* a Primavera antecipada*, dias a aquecer, vento cada vez mais confortável, flores a crescerem das árvores, alfazema em todo o lado e pássaros a cantar.* Cirrus marcam o céu *criando quadros no céu, e ao final da tarde o pôr do sol cria imagens excepcionais, lindas!
> ...


Dada a altura do ano é muito provável que sejam ameixoeiras-de-jardim (_Prunus cerasifera_), embora a flor costume ser mais rosada que branca.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Mar 2015 às 20:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima: *22,6ºC* Lá está a Amadora a ser um forno como sempre
> Minima: *11,1ºC
> *
> Basicamente é* a Primavera antecipada*, dias a aquecer, vento cada vez mais confortável, flores a crescerem das árvores, alfazema em todo o lado e pássaros a cantar.* Cirrus marcam o céu *criando quadros no céu, e ao final da tarde o pôr do sol cria imagens excepcionais, lindas!
> ...



Off-topic: Aqui também vejo cada vez mais essas árvores mas mais pequenas e com flores mais rosadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2015 às 20:05)

Uma das zonas mais tórridas do país (principalmente na Primavera/ Verão) nunca desilude, *Valdonas,Tomar*, foi aos *24,2ºC*, amanha sabemos o valor exacto.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mar 2015 às 20:06)

AndréFrade disse:


> Off-topic: Aqui também vejo cada vez mais essas árvores mas mais pequenas e com flores mais rosadas.


Continuando o off-topic: se as folhas forem avermelhadas não há duvidas que são ameixoeiras-de-jardim.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2015 às 20:07)

Dia praticamente igual ao de ontem, a máxima a rondar os 24ºC. Já se consegue andar na rua com alguma luminosidade até as 19 horas, umaa vez que agricultura começa agora em força.
Durante o dia, depois de almoço até já dá preguiça andar ao sol pleno, uma sombrinha já vale "ouro".
actual- 16ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2015 às 20:40)

Não esperava por esta... a temperatura disparou para os 16,7ºC 
Vento moderado a forte de leste, só prova que o interior aqueceu bastante.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Mar 2015 às 21:35)

Boas 

Autêntico dia de Primavera, com uma máxima de *21ºC* e mínima de *7,2ºC*.

Temperatura actual: *8,4ºC*


----------



## Geopower (4 Mar 2015 às 21:44)

boa noite.
Temperatura actual: 16.9 ºC. Vento moderado de Nordeste.
Extremos do dia:
Máxima: 21.2 ºC
Minima: 13 ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2015 às 22:08)

Boas

Máxima de 22,2ºC

Agora 15,4ºC, 57%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2015 às 00:19)

*14,9ºC*
Vento de leste  sopra a *33 km/h*


----------



## Tufao André (5 Mar 2015 às 00:46)

Um belo dia de Primavera hoje com muito sol e temperaturas bem agradáveis! 
A máxima foi aos *21,6ºC *contra uns frescos *11,6ºC *de mínima. De momento estão *14,4ºC*, muito bom para esta hora da noite...
O vento soprou de um modo geral fraco a moderado, mas tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade desde as 0h e já sopra moderado a forte de NE! As rajadas já superam os 40 km/h


----------



## Zapiao (5 Mar 2015 às 03:16)

Vento brutal na zona dos Olivais em Coimbra. Não me lembro de rajadas tao fortes, deve haver estragos. Estranho ninguém reportar sobre o vento desta noite.


----------



## dahon (5 Mar 2015 às 08:31)

É verdade isto anda um autêntico pandemónio, o vento é forte na ordem dos 40,2 km/h e a rajada máxima de hoje na estação do póloII foi 59,5 km/h. 
As rajadas de SSE aqui na Rua do Brasil devido à sua orientação são bem agrestes.


----------



## Geopower (5 Mar 2015 às 08:44)

Bom dia. 11.5 °C. Vento forte de NNE Bastante desconforto térmico.


----------



## MSantos (5 Mar 2015 às 10:50)

Boas!

Dia de Sol mas bastante ventoso aqui pelas lezírias, registei uma mínima de 8.0ºC.


----------



## Garcia (5 Mar 2015 às 11:08)

Bom dia.
Amanhecer lindíssimo hoje, pena não ter podido fotografar. Alguém o fez? 

Tive apenas tempo de tirar uma foto antes de sair de casa, mas só a posso partilhar quando lá chegar. .


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2015 às 13:33)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 8,6ºC

Vento algum mas nada de especial na verdade um autentico fiasco não passei dos 37km/h

Agora céu limpo com 17,7ºC e humidade baixa 30%


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2015 às 17:37)

Garcia disse:


> Bom dia.
> Amanhecer lindíssimo hoje, pena não ter podido fotografar. Alguém o fez?



 sim. Com muito vento ainda que varria as ondas na barra. Depois o resto do dia foi mais ou menos como ontem, céu com muitas nuvens altas, cirrus, cirrostratus, rastos de aviões, halo solar, mas uma visibilidade espectacular, especialmente ao amanhecer.
Vento fraco agora, de leste. Ambiente um pouco mais fresco que ontem, quase parecia verão.
Já ponho aqui fotos.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2015 às 18:54)

Temperatura máxima de 19,8ºC. Fim de tarde:


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2015 às 19:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Dada a altura do ano é muito provável que sejam ameixoeiras-de-jardim (_Prunus cerasifera_), embora a flor costume ser mais rosada que branca.


Exato, obrigado pela resposta!


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2015 às 19:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Continuando o off-topic: se as folhas forem avermelhadas não há duvidas que são ameixoeiras-de-jardim.


Off-topic: vejo árvores com folhas avermelhadas e outras com verdes... devem ser espécies parecidas em relação à flor, uma é mesmo branca com algum violeta a outra é mais branca, respetivamente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2015 às 19:33)

Vento muito forte hoje, passei por ruas que pareciam autênticos tuneis de correntes de ar. Rajada de *61 km/h*
Mesmo assim o vento não é assim tão desconfortável como antes, que era gelado. Uma pessoa até nem se importa de levar com estas rajadas de vento com um sol quente. 
*
Temp. máxima: 18,4ºC
Temp. minima: 9,5ºC
*
Temperaturas baixaram ligeiramente hoje
Mais um dia primaveril, sem casacos, cheio de cirrus e já reparo nas folhas a crescerem em muitas árvores.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2015 às 19:36)

Para inicio de Março não é nada mau...
A Baixa sempre com valores altos graças ao ambiente da cidade e à carregada urbanização. Sempre que vou lá parece que entrei no Verão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2015 às 19:43)

O dia de hoje, foi de vento moderado que durou até ao meio da tarde. Mais um dia solarengo, as árvores começam a "acordar" da dormência, para no alegrar ainda mais estes dias antes do inicio da Primavera. As noites ainda são bem fresquinhas, é bom porque sempre cai alguma maresia nocturna, o que é bom para manter a pouca humidade que resta nos terrenos. As ervas com raízes superficiais já começam a ficar amareladas com falta de água na terra. A lua cheia, já se via logo após o por do sol, e vinha bem "bonita".
15.4ºC actuais


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2015 às 21:28)

Boas,

A rajada máxima foi aos *64 km/h*.
Minima: *9,7ºC*
Máxima: *17,6ºC
____*

Cascais, ao inicio da noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2015 às 21:50)

T.máximas de ontem

Rio Maior: *24,6ºC*
Valdonas,Tomar: *24,7ºC
_______________________
*
Interessante a minima de hoje em *Seiça,* -0,4ºC

Nos próximos dias, as amplitudes térmicas vão ser enormes.
Ontem, Alvega já teve 20ºC de amplitude.

Na próxima madrugada, deve ocorrer formação de geada no 2ºlocal de seguimento, vamos ver.


----------



## Garcia (5 Mar 2015 às 22:57)

Deixo-vos uma foto das cores que encontrei esta manhã ao acordar..


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2015 às 23:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> T.máximas de ontem
> 
> Rio Maior: *24,6ºC*
> Valdonas,Tomar: *24,7ºC
> ...



Situação estranha, noites de geada e tardes de verão.  Desta vez é que o Março segue o ditado.
Houve várias estações a superar os 24º ontem, além da Lisboa, Baixa que é uma situação local. Hoje talvez tenham baixado um pouco.

A foto do luar em Cascais/Estoril está excelente, o muro-tripé funcionou bem! Reflexo lindo!


Ficam algumas fotos para complementar as informações de ontem e hoje.

Amanhecer de ontem, dia 4, pouco colorido, destaque para as nuvens baixas, restos da frente que ainda largou alguma precipitação fraca pelo Alentejo durante a noite, na ordem dos 0,1mm 
Note-se o tecto baixo das nuvens a encobrir o cimo da Arrábida.





Para Oeste:





Ontem à tarde (calor), halo difuso:





Hoje dia 5, nascente intensamente colorido pelo vento leste que soprava forte na barra do Tejo. Cimos da Arrábida com nitidez espantosa.














Do lado oposto era um rosa suave:





Mar picado pelo vento forte, visibilidade espectacular e rara do Cabo Espichel, apesar da turbulência:





As ondas deslocavam-se da direita para a esquerda mas a maior parte da sua água voltava para trás com o vento:





Ampliação do detalhe do Cabo. Note-se que há contraste térmico à superfície do oceano criando um pequeno efeito de miragem:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Mar 2015 às 07:28)

A mínima prevista para Leiria hoje é de 6°C. 
Engraçado que na cidade estão 3°C (o vale da Barosa regista 1°C!) e os carros estão cobertos de geada 
Bela surpresa.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2015 às 07:58)

Bom dia. 

Mínima de 4,7°C. Neste momento 5,6°C e céu geralmente limpo com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2015 às 07:58)

Boas,
Minima: *8,6ºC*

Como previsto, regressaram as geadas, e vão continuar nos próximos dias.
*Seiça* teve uma minima de *-1,9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2015 às 10:17)

Por aqui o dia acordou bem fresco, as 7:15 estavam 6ºC, sendo a mínima desta noite de 5.1ºC
está sol, mas mesmo assim ainda se sente algum frio devido ao vento fraco
13.4ºC por agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2015 às 10:47)

Dia 4 foi um dia quente, com máxima de 22,8 ºC.

Hoje andará perto desse valor novamente.

Já com 14,1 ºC e céu pouco nublado por cirrus.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2015 às 12:04)

Boas

Mínima de 7,6ºC

Agora mais do mesmo, céu limpo o vento sopra fraco quase nulo e estão 17,7ºC


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2015 às 12:31)

Boas!

Mais um dia de Primavera por aqui, com bastante Sol e algum vento fraco. A mínima foi fresca, registei 5.2ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2015 às 13:38)

21,8ºC actuais e céu limpo.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2015 às 13:58)

Tarde agradável pela Quinta do Conde, já a "cheirar" a fim de semana! 

Após uma mínima de uns frescos 3,8ºC, sigo neste momento com 20,5ºC.

Em Azeitão há registos de valores de temperatura mínima próximos de 1ºC na madrugada passada.

É acordar com geada e a tremelicar de manhã para passear de t-shirt à tarde!


----------



## DaniFR (6 Mar 2015 às 14:16)

Boa tarde

*20,6ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Mínima de *5,8ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2015 às 17:09)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Mais um dia de Primavera por aqui, com bastante Sol e algum vento fraco. A mínima foi fresca, registei 5.2ºC.



Boas tardes, aqui para Carcavelos eu até diria de Verão!
Céu limpo, vento fraco de Leste que pouco antes das 16h rodou para oes-noroeste mantendo-se fraco.
Amanhecer de céu logo praticamente limpo, sem neblinas.
Temperaturas notáveis, acima dos vinte graus. Sensação térmica ao sol de puro verão.


----------



## meko60 (6 Mar 2015 às 17:52)

Boas!
A máxima de hoje atingiu os 22,7ºC,excelente dia de primavera.Por agora sigo com 21,9ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2015 às 18:10)

Excelente dia. Temperatura máxima de 22,7ºC, céu limpo e vento nulo/fraco. Humidade relativa constante à volta dos 25%/30%.


----------



## meko60 (6 Mar 2015 às 18:29)

Últimos raios de sol.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2015 às 18:56)

Mais um dia bem quente por aqui, de manha é preciso ainda uns agasalhos, mas assim que o sol começa a aquecer, já nao sao necessários. 
Fui dar uma caminhada por volta das 15 h e era um calor, cheguei a casa todo suado.
Máxima de 24.7ºC
18.6º agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2015 às 21:00)

Boas noites,

Dia bem ameno.
Extremos térmicos: *8,6ºC* / *19,9ºC*

Houve geada  no 2º local de seguimento, a 46ª  da época, vai chegar aos 50.

Excelente amplitude em *Seiça.*
Minima:* -1,9ºC*
Máxima: *22,2ºC
____
*
Ao inicio da tarde em Cascais, a temperatura rondava os *20,5ºC 





*


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mar 2015 às 21:47)

"Março marçagão, de manhã Inverno de tarde Verão"
Máxima: *23,2ºC* 
Minima: *8,5ºC *

O dia de hoje foi marcado pelo céu completamente limpo e sensação térmica de Verão, pelas 16h uma pessoa até já desesperava por sombra.
Muita gente já com a alma do Verão de manga curta, calções, etc... Eu ainda estou em transição, não consigo mudar de estação assim tão rápido 

Flores já se veem, folhas já crescem bem verdes e dia já perto das 12 horas de luz! Para mim esta é das melhores alturas do ano, época de renovação!

Dias de céu limpo e mais 20ºC devem continuar até dia 12. Aproveitem a Primavera antecipada. Domingo alguns territórios podem chegar aos 28ºC!


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2015 às 22:50)

meko60 disse:


> Últimos raios de sol.



 Os últimos raios de sol já foram crepusculares, na alta troposfera, produzidos pelas sombras de nuvens altas a mais de duas centenas de quilómetros da costa, para oes-sudoeste.
Aquelas nuvens situavam-se na periferia de uma zona em que se formavam abundantes rastos de avião; deslocavam-se de SE para NO e verteram grandes quantidades de _virga_.









Essas longínquas nuvens abrilhantaram o poente e impediram a visão do raio verde. O poente foi bonito, se visto de binóculos .

Repare-se como é possível localizar, por exemplo, aqueles dois rastos convergentes, do lado esquerdo da foto, com a imagem de satélite.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2015 às 22:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Houve geada no 2º local de seguimento, a 46ª da época, vai chegar aos 50.
> 
> Excelente amplitude em *Seiça.*
> Minima:* -1,9ºC*
> Máxima: *22,2ºC*



Nem fazia ideia que tal ainda fosse possível nesta região com os dias que têm estado. 24 graus de amplitude é notável. Muito bom trabalho esse seguimento !


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2015 às 23:03)

StormRic disse:


> Nem fazia ideia que tal ainda fosse possível nesta região com os dias que têm estado. 24 graus de amplitude é notável. Muito bom trabalho esse seguimento !



As inversões estão fortes, hoje na volta de bike nocturna passei pelo vale do cabreiro, junto a ribeira, o meu auriol registou *7,9ºC*, eram 20h03m.
Não esquecendo que a maxima naquele local deve ter ido aos 22ºC, arrefecimento bem interessante.
Em Alcabideche a temperatura era de *12,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2015 às 23:42)

*14,9ºC
35 % HR*



Em Seiça, um mundo à parte.
*1,4ºC
92% HR*
Vai geando certamente.

Aquando do aparecimento da dita estação, deu logo para ver que o local tinha potencial, ao ponto de "medir forças" em termos de t.minimas com a estaçao amadora de Tomar, os dados falam por si, impressionante.


----------



## Geopower (7 Mar 2015 às 00:04)

Temperatura actual: 16.1 ºC. Efeito da Ilha de calor urbano. Noite bastante amena para estar lá fora. Fui fazer caminhada e nem vento está.
Efeito da Ilha de calor urbano:


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2015 às 11:05)

Bom dia. 

Actuais 17,0ºC e céu limpo. Vento nulo. Mais um excelente dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2015 às 13:15)

Boas,
*19,3ºC.*

___
Geada no 2ºlocal de seguimento, minima a rondar o *1,5ºC.*


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2015 às 15:19)

Por aqui o dia segue bem quente, o auriol marca neste momento 27ºC(numa alpendorada virada a sul)
Continua a grande amplitude térmica, a mínima foi de 7.3ºC
Assisti agora mesmo a um pequeno incendio, em feno, e canaviais, pareciam bombas a estalar. Começou por ser uma queimada que se descontrolou, e ainda bem que nao está vento, esteve perto do meu terreno, com muitas oliveiras, mas os bombeiros depressa o controlaram.


----------



## AMFC (7 Mar 2015 às 15:49)

Carissimos conseguem ceder hoje ao site do IPMA ?


----------



## DaniFR (7 Mar 2015 às 15:55)

Boa tarde

*24,2ºC* e céu limpo

Máxima de *24,9ºC*
Mínima de *2,6ºC*
Ao inicio da manhã era visível alguma geada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2015 às 15:56)

AMFC disse:


> Carissimos conseguem ceder hoje ao site do IPMA ?


Boas, por aqui nao consigo, aparece uma mensagem a dizer "se o seu browser nao redireccionar..." e nao passa daqui.
A página está sempre a actualizar.


----------



## AMFC (7 Mar 2015 às 16:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Boas, por aqui nao consigo, aparece uma mensagem a dizer "se o seu browser nao redireccionar..." e nao passa daqui.
> A página está sempre a actualizar.


Pois tal como acontece comigo. Obg


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2015 às 16:07)

*23.6ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mar 2015 às 17:37)

Leiria e Coimbra bem avançadas! 
Leiria a cidade portuguesa mais quente até agora,* 29,1ºC



*

E amanhã de certeza que vai haver cidades a passarem dos 30ºC
Temp. máxima: *24,1ºC* às 16h
As 16 horas voltaram a ser a hora de maior calor


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2015 às 17:46)

Esquece o valor da estação de Leiria(Cidade),tem a mesma credibilidade que a estação da baixa lisboeta.
O registo da estação da Lousã(Aerodromo) é valente, deve ter tocado nos 27ºC, amanha sabemos o valor exacto. 

@StormRic  se achaste notavel a amplitude térmica de 24ºC, em Seiça, hoje ainda foi maior.
Extremos: *-1,7ºC* / *25,1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mar 2015 às 19:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esquece o valor da estação de Leiria(Cidade),tem a mesma credibilidade que a estação da baixa lisboeta.
> O registo da estação da Lousã(Aerodromo) é valente, deve ter tocado nos 27ºC, amanha sabemos o valor exacto.
> 
> @StormRic  se achaste notavel a amplitude térmica de 24ºC, em Seiça, hoje ainda foi maior.
> Extremos: *-1,7ºC* / *25,1ºC*



Por acaso não sabia que a estação de Leiria tinha influências!
Boa amplitude térmica, tanto 8 como 80!


----------



## Geopower (7 Mar 2015 às 19:42)

máxima registada em Telheiras: 22.1 ºC


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2015 às 19:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Temp. máxima: *24,1ºC* às 16h
> As 16 horas voltaram a ser a hora de maior calor



Numerosas estações continuaram a registar a temperatura a subir até às 17h e a ultrapassar fenomenalmente os 25º! Estamos na primeira década de Março!






Às 18h, meia hora antes do pôr-do-sol, ainda se mantinham muito elevadas:




Repare-se nas temperaturas nos Cabos a reflectirem a água do mar ainda fria e o efeito da brisa marítima.

Máximas de ontem batidas em numerosas estações:


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2015 às 20:00)

Atenção que a estação de Leiria Cidade não deve ser tida em conta porque é uma RUEMA extremamente urbanizada, e a medição de temperaturas para extremos dentro de cidades, abrigadas por prédios é altamente discutível.


----------



## lm1960 (7 Mar 2015 às 20:11)

Boas,

Quando peguei no carro hoje ás 08:30 marcava 5º.....


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2015 às 21:28)

Outro dia bem quente por aqui, com a temperatura a chegar aos 27ºC.
Neste momento sigo com 16.2ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2015 às 23:59)

Depois de um dia quente, 22,6ºC de máxima com vento nulo, segue-se uma noite fresca.

Temperatura de 9,1ºC.


----------



## Vitor TT (8 Mar 2015 às 00:05)

Os dias tem estado pouco "interessantes" claro que depende do ponto de vista, como tal pouco propício a fotos com interesse, mas como hoje tive de ir até á margem sul dei um pulinho até á Costa da Caparica e claro fiz um pequeno registo do que ia vendo até porque tive pouco tempo, mas fica umas imagens para memória futura,















não tive como registar a temperatura, mas já estava ameno, de referir que foram tiradas sensivelmente pelas 12:15h, muito pouco vento e gente com fartura a passear , já estou a ver que vai ser complicado circular de bike amanhâ pela marginal,


----------



## Tufao André (8 Mar 2015 às 00:47)

Por cá mais um dia cheio de sol e tão típico do mês de Março: uma manha de Inverno e uma tarde (quase) de Verão! 
T. mínima: *8,2ºC *
T, máxima: *22,1ºC *
O vento soprou sempre fraco ou nulo de NE.

A noite segue fresquinha nos *12,6ºC,* o vento mantem-se fraco e a humidade ronda os 50%.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2015 às 00:54)

Boas!

Ontem (dia 7) tivemos mais um dia quente para a época, embora a mínima aqui pela minha zona tenha sido apenas 3.0ºC. Por agora mais uma noite algo fresca, registo 8.3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 02:32)

Boa madrugada,
Sigo com 13,6ºC.
Ha pouco, pequena viagem entre Cascais-Alcabideche deu para observar algumas oscilações na temperatura, ao longo do percurso a temperatura variou entre os 8,9ºC e 14,0ºC.
O local do 8,9ºC, como não poderia deixar de ser, trata-se de um pequeno vale por lá a humidade também era elevada.
Aqui:
https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7154...m4!1e1!3m2!1sLBDgSIif0FlZKX11mQ5TPg!2e0?hl=en

Basta passar por um sitio sujeito a inversão que a temperatura cai logo abruptamente,  o vento de N dos topos contribui bastante para que a diferencial térmico seja tão grande.


----------



## nelson972 (8 Mar 2015 às 07:48)

Bom dia, 
Hoje em Alvados com uma bela camada de geada, mínima de -0,9° e às 07:30  marcava 0,1°.
Á tarde deverá aquecer bem.


----------



## Garcia (8 Mar 2015 às 10:57)

Deixo-vos uma foto do poente de ontem.. o resto já coloco daqui a pouco no outro tópico..


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2015 às 11:24)

Esta manhã em Odivelas, às 10h já estavam 17ºC. 

O dia promete!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mar 2015 às 11:42)

Promete ! 20,2ºC de temperatura actual e vento nulo/fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 11:42)

Boas,

Por aqui já vou nos *20,6ºC*
Estou com vento moderado a forte de* leste.*


----------



## nelson972 (8 Mar 2015 às 11:51)

O termômetro do carro ( estacionado à sombra) marca 18° . Vento fraco de NW ... Não está a aquecer nada de especial ..


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 11:54)

Nova geada esta madrugada no 2 local de seguimento, foi mais intensa que a madrugada anterior, minima a rondar os 0,5/1ºC.
48 dias com formação de geada.
É notavel, dado que por aqui tive uma minima de 13,2ºC, 2 mundos distintos. 

____

*20,9ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mar 2015 às 12:28)

22,6º e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 12:40)

*22,1ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 13:17)

Arrefeceu um pouco, fruto da rotação do vento para NO/O, os _ares_ do guincho vieram ate aqui.
Sigo com *19,6ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mar 2015 às 13:51)

24,1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2015 às 14:00)

A faixa costeira ocidental é neste momento a região mais fria do território continental:

Atlântico gelado + brisa marítima =


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 14:14)

A temperatura voltou a subir
*21,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2015 às 14:51)

25.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 15:00)

A t.maxima mais alta de ontem, Lousã(Aeródromo) *27,2ºC*, deve ser batida esta tarde.

Alvega(26,6ºC) Alcacer( 26,5ºC) Elvas(26ºC) Portimão,Aeródromo(25,9ºC),vão bem lançadas, vamos ver.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mar 2015 às 15:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> A t.maxima mais alta de ontem, Lousã(Aeródromo) *27,2ºC*, deve ser batida esta tarde.
> 
> Alvega(26,6ºC) Alcacer( 26,5ºC) Elvas(26ºC) Portimão,Aeródromo(25,9ºC),vão bem lançadas, vamos ver.



25,5ºC em Pegões, também vai quente.

24,8ºC por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 15:05)

Alvega poderá ter uma amplitude térmica na ordem dos 29ºC...brutal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2015 às 15:34)

StormRic disse:


> Numerosas estações continuaram a registar a temperatura a subir até às 17h e a ultrapassar fenomenalmente os 25º! Estamos na primeira década de Março!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois é dificil acreditar que ainda às 17h/18h estejam essas temperaturas! Nem no Verão às vezes!


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2015 às 15:44)

A falta de cobertura nebulosa faz amplitudes térmicas perto dos 30ºC! Isto já parece que estamos num deserto 

Por aqui vai nos *25,2ºC
*
Deixo aqui esta imagem, não sei se todas as estações são fiáveis*, mas 33ºC já é bastante bom!*
*



*

Por do sol já nos 265º, conclusão, já não vejo o nascer nem o por...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 15:50)

T.maxima: *22,1ºC *( No verão chego a ter máximas desta ordem devido a acção da forte nortada, boa máxima portanto.).
T.actual: *21,1ºC*
Panorama actual.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mar 2015 às 15:52)

Vitor TT disse:


> não tive como registar a temperatura, mas já estava ameno, de referir que foram tiradas sensivelmente pelas 12:15h, muito pouco vento e gente com fartura a passear , já estou a ver que vai ser complicado circular de bike amanhâ pela marginal,



Perfeitas, se o dia não ficar na memória, estas fotos ficam de certeza, uma beleza!
Hoje está um "inferno" de trânsito aqui em Carcavelos, espero que consigas safar-te.



Garcia disse:


> Deixo-vos uma foto do poente de ontem.. o resto já coloco daqui a pouco no outro tópico..



Boas tardes (quase de verão, se não fosse a água fria)

Gosto muita desta composição do poente de ontem, bela e bucólica! Realmente o céu de ontem foi marcado por numerosos rastos, eram mais do que as nuvens de formação natural.

Hoje, pelo contrário, nem um fiapo de cirrus por aqui se vê. Neblina pela manhã na barra e na península de Setúbal, sinal de inversão. Para a tarde, bruma de calor sobre terra, neblina fraca no horizonte do mar e céu azul mas um pouco esbranquiçado. Vento fraco, de oes-noroeste neste momento. Ondulação fraca mas que ainda vai dando para a competição a decorrer aqui na praia.
28º na varanda à sombra  e não sobe mais devido à brisa marítima porque o sol, esse, aquece e queima bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 15:55)

*15H*

Alvega *27,5ºC*
Alcacer *27,3ºC*
Pegões *26,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (8 Mar 2015 às 15:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *mas 33ºC já é bastante bom!*



 não acredito nesses 33º ou mesmo 31º, os sensores devem estar a apanhar sol directo. Seriam estabelecidos novos recordes para Março, e para mais estando ainda no inverno e primeira década do mês.
As restantes temperaturas parecem bastante consistentes, há por ali uns 29º em Cascais de que também duvido.

Concordo com a impressão de "deserto"!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mar 2015 às 16:01)

24,8ºC actuais e estáveis, sendo a máxima do dia. Dias assim são os melhores para passeios ao fim de tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 16:01)

StormRic disse:


> As restantes temperaturas parecem bastante consistentes, há por ali uns 29º em Cascais de que também duvido.



Trata-se da estação amadora de Alcabideche, o proprietario devia ter mudado logo de RS aquando da compra da estação, cheguei a mandar msg mas não obtive qualquer resposta, enfim.
Dados errados, que inutilidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mar 2015 às 16:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> *15H*
> 
> Alvega *27,5ºC*
> Alcacer *27,3ºC*
> Pegões *26,4ºC*




Dados da estação netatmo perto de Lousal - Grândola:





Máxima de 28,2ºc , minima de 4,7ºc


----------



## StormRic (8 Mar 2015 às 16:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Trata-se da estação amadora de Alcabideche, o proprietario devia ter mudado logo de RS aquando da compra da estação, cheguei a mandar msg mas não obtive qualquer resposta, enfim.
> Dados errados, que inutilidade.



Felizmente há um número suficientemente elevado de estações nesta zona que permite isolar os valores erróneos.

Humidade relativa a delinear perfeitamente o litoral, a par das temperaturas, indicando a existência de brisa marítima:


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mar 2015 às 16:57)

Reparei agora que no WU em *Seiça* estão registadas duas estações muito próximas:
- Seica-Moinho IPORTUGA14  : LaCrosse ws 3600 (cota 117m)
-Seica (Ourem) ISANTARM3 : Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus (Cabled) (cota 110m)


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 17:38)

*15,7ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
Rajada de 49 km/h agora mesmo.

Voltando a falar de Alvega, os extremos horarios do dia foram -0,7ºC / 27,5ºC, os extremos foram certamente mais espaçados, amanha sabemos os valores exactos e respectiva amplitude, gigante diga-se.


----------



## Geopower (8 Mar 2015 às 18:32)

Boa tarde. Temperaturas registadas em Telheiras: 
máxima: 24.5 °C
minima: 13.8 °C
atual: 20 °C


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2015 às 20:11)

Boas!

Mais um dia semelhante ao anterior, mas um pouco mais quente, A mínima foi de 3.8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 20:27)

Mantem-se o vento moderado a forte.
Já houve uma rajada de *55 km/h*.

Condições actuais:

*14,3ºC
42% HR
37 km/h* do quadrante *NE*


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2015 às 20:29)

O dia de hoje foi praticamente igual ao de ontem.
A mínima doi de 7.3ºC, e a máxima a chegar aos 27ºC
Agora segue nos 16ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 20:58)

Rajada de *59 km/h* agora mesmo.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mar 2015 às 21:52)

Boas

Temperatura actual: *7,4ºC*

Máxima: *23,3ºC*
Mínima: *2,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2015 às 21:55)

maxima de *25.9ºC*

agora ja em lisboa


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2015 às 22:11)

Máxima de* 25,4ºC*
Minima de 11,3ºC

Vento fraco a moderado

O resto da semana vai ser tudo vestido à Verão, é melhor aproveitar porque depois vai agravar


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 22:57)

O vento médio do dia sobe bem, já vai nos *26,8 km/h*.
Como é habitual, o forte nortada está assolar uma área restrita.


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Mar 2015 às 00:50)

StormRic disse:


> Perfeitas, se o dia não ficar na memória, estas fotos ficam de certeza, uma beleza!
> Hoje está um "inferno" de trânsito aqui em Carcavelos, espero que consigas safar-te.



Bom, parece que a minha bike te "ouviu" , estava realmente hesitante em ir ou não, apesar do aparente calor, que até tinha referido na semana passada, perece que "eles" nestas de calor acertam sempre, acabei por ir, após ler isto e de observar as camaras do site estradas.pt ver muita confusão de trãnsito, verificação da máquina, e quando chego a Algés e vou tirar a roda da frente, tinha o pneu vazio, mais f**** que sei lá pois já devia ser o 10º e tal furo que tenho em pouco tempo , voltar para trás estava fora de questão pois ainda são 30 km de carro que tenho de fazer, apesar de não ter o calçado apropriado para caminhar lá me fiz ao caminho, enfim, serviu para testar um télélé já um pouco antigo que a minha irmã de deu, principalmente o GPS com um programa de navegação gratuito que instalei e tirar também algumas fotos pelo caminho, que por não terem nada de significado não vale a pena publicar,

em termos térmicos no inicio até estava morninho pelas 17:45h dado que ia vestido á ciclista e tive algum calor, mas quando o sol se pirou já perto de Stº Amaro pelas 19:05h, arrefeceu um bom bocado, na vinda já noite e a chegar a Algés até que amornou um pouco, portanto deduzo que mais para Carcavelos e Cascais estraria mais fresco, alias o transito era infernal em direcção a Lisboa, sinal que deveria ter arrefecido, resalvo que em Algés quando chegei fazia algum vento.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2015 às 01:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O resto da semana vai ser tudo vestido à Verão, é melhor aproveitar porque depois vai agravar



Pela última run do GFS, confirma-se nada de instabilidade no próximo fim-de-semana, as frentes de 17 e 20 dissipam-se antes ou à chegada, precipitação que caia será fraca e apenas para o norte e litoral centro, e o anticiclone instala-se a seguir na sua posição que tem sido habitual este inverno.
Resta no fim da previsão uma semana ao Março, mas já em primavera propriamente dita.
Pesadelo total para a agricultura.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2015 às 08:16)

Bom dia

Céu limpo com excepção de uma pequena faixa de cirrus a sueste muito distante. Neblina na barra e no mar suficiente para quase ocultar a Caparica e o Cabo.
13º mínima na varanda, já a subir apesar de só receber sol daqui a umas horas.
A _run_ das 0h do GFS mantém a dissipação das frentes que prometiam tanto. Impressionante como agora a de dia 17 se esfuma ainda a mais de 500Km da costa e a de dia 20 parece nem existir. Os anticiclones ao assalto do Atlântico central de novo, dos Açores e espalhando-se para norte, até produzem, nesta previsão, baixas pressões fracas centradas no leste da península Ibérica e posteriormente a oeste; circulação de norte/nordeste? Trovoadas? Cada _run_ produz um cenário radicalmente oposto.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mar 2015 às 13:10)

21,1ºC actuais e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2015 às 14:42)

bem por aqui está um calor, que só apetece mesmo é uma sombra, já custa estar ao sol pleno. 
O consumo de água já aumentou aqui em casa.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mar 2015 às 18:38)

Pôr do sol de hoje, a marcar o meu post nº 4,000.  Máxima de 23,4ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2015 às 19:33)

Minima: *8,3ºC*
Maxima:* 24,1ºC
Vento fraco*
Pressão:* 1025 hPa*
*Céu completamente limpo 
*
Mais um dia de Março marçagão, de dia Inverno, à tarde Verão 
Saí às 7h com um briol e já pelas 11h o sol quase que me fritava! Se ficarmos durante períodos longos ao sol dá sensação térmica de Verão e de estar na praia 
Já nem sei o que ei de vestir, ou ei de andar atrás com uns 2 casacos ou vou com frio e de tshirt...

Temperatura máxima e minima devem descer ao longo da semana, mas depois voltam em força no fim de semana (a máxima). Continuamos com o tempo desértico e amplitudes térmicas grandes.

Muitas pessoas já se arriscam a ir à praia, mesmo a água estando gelada


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2015 às 21:16)

Boas noites,
Extremos térmicos: *8,6ºC* / *21,3ºC
*


----------



## DaniFR (9 Mar 2015 às 21:25)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *8,6ºC*

Máxima: *22,8ºC*
Mínima: *2,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2015 às 21:35)

Faz hoje 2 anos que assisti ao maior aguaceiro torrencial de sempre, no 2º local de seguimento.
Aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo e trovoada violenta, no mesmo minuto cairam 2 DEA´s superiores a 220 KAmp, uma loucura.
Vai ser difícil assistir de novo algo tão agressivo.
Desculpem o *off topic*.
_____

*14,5ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Geopower (9 Mar 2015 às 21:51)

boa noite!
Temperatura atual: 17.7 ºC
resumo do dia:
Máxima: 23.7 ºC
minima: 12.8 ºC


----------



## belem (9 Mar 2015 às 22:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Faz hoje 2 anos que assisti ao maior aguaceiro torrencial de sempre, no 2º local de seguimento.
> Aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo e trovoada violenta, no mesmo minuto cairam 2 DEA´s superiores a 220 KAmp, uma loucura.
> Vai ser difícil assistir de novo algo tão agressivo.
> Desculpem o *off topic*.
> ...




Não está nevoeiro por aí?

Cheguei agora mesmo da Serra de Sintra e lá está céu limpo. Em algumas partes (mesmo a cerca de 400 metros de altitude) existe algum calor residual e sopra uma aragem morna, mas por vezes basta andar uns metros (sem mudar de altitude) e entramos numa zona com ar fresco.

Ao descer a Serra e logo pouco depois de entrar na IC19, deparei-me com imenso nevoeiro e o vidro do carro ficou com água, como se estivesse a chuviscar.

Na zona de Tala/Mira Sintra, soprava até um vento por vezes moderado, estava fresco e com muito nevoeiro, e debaixo de várias árvores, «chovia».

Ou seja, hoje a meteorologia andou com as voltas trocadas, mas soube bem, mais que não seja pelo insólito!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2015 às 22:57)

Não, nada de nevoeiro, a noite segue com céu limpo, 12,2ºC , 57% HR e vento moderado.


----------



## Batalha64 (9 Mar 2015 às 23:11)

Aqui no Magoito, temos nevoeiro novamente. Durante o dia tivemos períodos de nevoeiro alternado com boas abertas.


----------



## belem (9 Mar 2015 às 23:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não, nada de nevoeiro, a noite segue com céu limpo, 12,2ºC , 57% HR e vento moderado.



O mais perto que estive dessa zona, foi quando passei pela Penha Longa/Barragem da Mula/ arredores e realmente ali não vi nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2015 às 23:20)

belem disse:


> O mais perto que estive dessa zona, foi quando passei pela Penha Longa/Barragem da Mula/ arredores e realmente ali não vi nevoeiro.



Estava fresco junto a ribeira da mula? refiro-me aqui:
https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7588...m4!1e1!3m2!1sLK3YRAIyX2mKAvyQKrcIGQ!2e0?hl=en


----------



## belem (9 Mar 2015 às 23:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estava fresco junto a ribeira da mula? refiro-me aqui:
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7588...m4!1e1!3m2!1sLK3YRAIyX2mKAvyQKrcIGQ!2e0?hl=en



Eu apenas passei por aí de carro, não parei... Por isso (infelizmente), não te posso responder.


----------



## Tufao André (9 Mar 2015 às 23:58)

Boa noite!
Em mais um belo dia de sol e algo quente foi atingida a máxima deste (ainda) Inverno: *24,1ºC*!  Em contraste com uma mínima ainda fresca de *9,3ºC.*
De momento o destaque vai para o brutal arrefecimento que tem vindo a acontecer acompanhado de um aumento significativo da humidade do ar! Estao apenas *11,4ºC *e *80% *de HR com vento fraco/nulo, sendo que durante o dia a HR chegou a rondar os 30%...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2015 às 07:27)

Bom dia,

Boa minima por aqui, *6,6ºC*
T.actual:* 7,3ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2015 às 13:06)

O dia de ontem, assim como o de hoje acordaram com nevoeiro, que depressa se dissipa, por ser pouco denso.
Mínima de 4ºC
Mal se poe o sol nota-se logo a temperatura a cair. os terrenos, tem estado todas as manha molhados devido á bastante maresia que cai devido as temperaturas baixas.
actual:19ºC


----------



## DaniFR (10 Mar 2015 às 14:09)

Boa tarde

Madrugada e manhã de nevoeiro, que só começou a dissipar por voltas das 12h. Mínima de *9,3ºC.*

De momento, *16,8ºC*.

Diferença bem marcada do litoral para o interior:







Nevoeiro às 9h:


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2015 às 16:49)

Boas tardes

Apesar do sensível aumento da humidade e das neblinas, não tem havido nevoeiros na barra nem aqui em Carcavelos.
De resto, céu limpo, apenas uma faixa de cirrus longe no horizonte oeste. Vento fraco de nordeste e agora rumo variável do quadrante norte.
Hoje a máxima terá descido.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mar 2015 às 16:57)

Hoje ligeiramente mais húmido com a temperatura a rondar os 21°C.
Céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2015 às 20:16)

Aspecto do céu a ficar mais nublado pela invasão de cirrus de oeste, pouco antes do ocaso:





Ao poente o disco solar apresentou deformações consideráveis revelando camadas de ar à superfície com características de temperatura e humidade marcadamente diferentes.


----------



## Geopower (10 Mar 2015 às 22:50)

Registo das temperaturas do dia:
Máxima: 22.6 ºC
Minima: 11.4 ºC

Condições Actuais: 15.3 ºC. Vento fraco de Norte


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2015 às 22:58)

Máx: *23,1ºC*
Min:* 7,3ºC*

Máxima baixou e a minima também. Pela manhãzinha e ao acaso já está muito fresco.
Por do sol marcado por cirrus com cores alaranjadas e rosadas 
O litoral começa a perder terreno em relação ao interior, sendo que este o papel inverteu e agora temos as temps mais baixas. 

Vento deve continuar fraco a moderado
Ondulação baixa lentamente
Temperatura do mar aumenta muito lentamente 

Estamos a 15mins das 12 horas de luz solar


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2015 às 23:18)

Boas noites,
*11,0ºC* e vento moderado.
Na Serra das Minas(Sintra) registei *8,3ºC*, o vento era fraco, isto às 22:35.


Extremos: *6,6ºC* / *19,6ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mar 2015 às 01:16)

Dia já mais fresco e húmido, mas com céu a manter-se limpo e vento em geral fraco.
Mínima de *7,8ºC* e máxima ficou-se pelos *22,5ºC*
Actualmente apenas *9,8ºC, *80% de HR e vento fraco


----------



## Rachie (11 Mar 2015 às 06:45)

Manhã fresquinha: 7.7 com 87% HR


----------



## Geopower (11 Mar 2015 às 08:42)

Bom dia! 11.7 °C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2015 às 09:00)

O dia segue bem fresquinho por aqui, a geada hoje decidiu reaparecer ao fim de algum tempo desaparecida. Apesar de nao ser com grande intesidade, por volta das 8 da manha ainda se notava bem.


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2015 às 12:36)

Boas!

Manhã fresca por aqui com algum nevoeiro, por agora o Sol brilha e a temperatura sobe.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2015 às 12:40)

Boas

Mínima de 7,2ºC

Agora sol num céu limpo e temperatura de 18,5ºC com vento nulo

Acumulei 0,2mm esta madrugada devido a humidade elevada


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Mar 2015 às 15:28)

Mais um dia agradável com vento nulo. Temperatura a rondar os 21°C e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2015 às 17:01)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 7,2ºC
> 
> ...



Interessante esse efeito que ocorre não exactamente no litoral mas numa faixa um pouco afastada da costa na região centro:








AndréFrade disse:


> Mais um dia agradável com vento nulo. Temperatura a rondar os 21°C e céu limpo.



Agradável para citadinos  mas desesperante para campesinos .

Diferenças para ontem: efectivamente o vento a tornar-se nulo ou fraco de NO e uma pequena descida das temperaturas, mínima de 11º e máxima que não foi além dos 22º. Bastante neblina mas também não houve nevoeiros na barra. Avista-se bruma para o interior e céu esbranquiçado por aqui.
Mantém-se uma ondulação suficiente para as actividades ligadas às ondas.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2015 às 19:30)

Entrada de oeste de alguma poeira do Sahara que circulou em torno do anticiclone:




Ainda vai persistir nos próximos dois dias, especialmente na região norte.

O poente revelou o efeito da poeira, com cores desmaiadas e amarelecido. Registo ainda de um sun pillar de fraca intensidade, só até o sol se ocultar, afogado na neblina espessa do horizonte marítimo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mar 2015 às 20:20)

Dias a arrefecer sucessivamente
Máxima: 21,2ºC
Minima: 7,4ºC

0,1 acumulados?? Não sei como
Vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2015 às 21:33)

Boas malta,

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *6,9ºC* / *18,0ºC
*
Amanhã o dia vai estar fresco, o ECMWF mete para aqui *14ºC* de máxima, vamos ver.
______

Hoje de manhã, a serra estava com "capacete", ainda tentei tirar foto, mas não consegui, depressa se dissipou.
Ao final da tarde, quando cheguei a casa, lá estava o "capacete", já com grandes dimensões, de Cascais a Alcabideche a temperatura caiu 2,5ºC/3ºC, de vento fraco passou-se para vento moderado a forte, o habitual portanto.
Ficam as fotos, tiradas às 18:40

Mais alguns mm de _*precipitação oculta *na serra*.*_







Peninha, onde andas tu? 










_______

Geada fraca no 2 local de seguimento, numero redondo, *50 dias de geada*, e não vai ficar por aqui.


----------



## Geopower (11 Mar 2015 às 22:46)

boa noite. Temperatura máxima registada por Telheiras: 21.7 ºC

Temperatura atual: 14.1 ºC. Vento fraco de Norte


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2015 às 10:29)

Boas, por aqui ás 7:30 estava um nevoeiro cerrado, com visibilidade inferior a 100 metros.
mínima de 5.6ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2015 às 12:27)

Boas

Esses 50 dias de geada só vem demonstrar como seco foi e está a ser este Inverno...

A mínima de hoje aqui foi de 6,9ºC

Agora céu nublado por cirrus mas o sol consegue espreitar ainda que fraco.

16,9ºC
60%Hr
1025,2hPa
vento nulo


----------



## MSantos (12 Mar 2015 às 12:43)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui o Sol brilha através da neblina e houve-se o trovão constante e longínquo provocado pelos caças F-16 a fazer treinos sobre o Campo de Tiro de Alcochete, esta semana tem sido todos os dias, por vezes ouvem-se fortes explosões.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2015 às 13:49)

Dia pouco nublado e com muita neblina. A visibilidade é relativamente fraca.

17,7ºC actuais.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2015 às 16:25)

Boas tardes

Muita neblina espessa e céu toldado por nuvens altas da frente em dissipação.









É interessante notar o cortejo de profundos núcleos depressionários a seguirem uma linha SO-NE muito deslocada para noroeste relativamente à Europa ocidental.
O eixo anticiclónico vai no entanto ser aberto e deixar passar alguns núcleos depressionários que nos trarão chuva, talvez formação de _cut-off_'s sobre a península Ibérica, talvez mesmo trovoadas. Pelo menos o mês não ficará a zeros quanto a precipitação, vamos aproveitar bem esta chuva!

Ainda se mantém a poeira sahariana que veio de oeste, contribui para o aspecto difuso do céu e ligeira coloração.





Halo solar 22º que tem permanecido todo o dia, desde que o céu se cobriu de cirrostratus e cirrus:





O vento tem estado fraco de noroeste ou nor-noroeste.


----------



## Geopower (12 Mar 2015 às 18:43)

Condições actuais: temperatura em descida: 15.2 ºC. Vento moderado de Norte. Sensação térmica muito desagradável.

temperatura máxima registada: 19.5 ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mar 2015 às 19:47)

Dia invernoso, céu sempre tapado por cirrus e sol aparecia desvanecido. Nota-se mais nas poeiras.
Agora para o final da tarde, por do sol cobriu o céu de rosa.

Temp. máxima: 16,4ºC
Temp. minima: 8,1ºC

Minima sobe e máxima desce drasticamente na Amadora, ninguém esperava que fizesse tanto "frio" e muita gente arrepende-se de andar de manga curta


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2015 às 21:17)

Boas noites,
Como esperado, a máxima caiu bem.
Dados de hoje: *8,3ºC* / *14,2ºC*
___

Às 19 e 15 quando passei de bike pelo Guincho, o vento soprava bem, na estrada estavam resquícios da ventania de ontem, refiro-me alguma areia.
A temperatura andou sempre nos 12,5ºC/ 12,8ºC.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Mar 2015 às 03:58)

Grande vendaval aqui pelas Caldas da Rainha..


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mar 2015 às 10:19)

Por aqui o vendaval parece que nao dá tréguas, desde o final da tarde de ontem.
mínima de 11ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2015 às 12:25)

Boas,
Manhã ventosa em Cascais.
14 graus e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2015 às 14:56)

Boas. Mínima de 11,9ºC.

Dia com céu geralmente limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2015 às 15:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Manhã ventosa em Cascais.
> 14 graus e vento moderado a forte.



Boas tardes

Vento moderado de N/NO com rajadas fortes durante a noite e manhã, amainou um pouco ao início da tarde. Devem voltar mais rajadas para o fim da tarde talvez.
Céu limpo, ligeira neblina, mar calmo apesar do vento, ondulação reduzida mas suficiente para o surf.

Os modelos desenham uma situação interessante a partir de 17, 3ªfeira, com a chegada de um núcleo depressionário fraco mas que irá instalar-se sobre a península.
Há CAPE previsto, será desta que começam as trovoadas? 
Quanto a precipitação, mais para dia 17 com a chegada da frente precursora, menos e dispersa para os dias seguintes. Nesta altura já somos pouco exigentes, quaisquer poucos milímetros são empolgantes


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mar 2015 às 16:43)

No windGuru está assim, vamos ver, seria bom esta chuva, devido ao tempo seco que se tem feito sentir.
Por aqui o vento continua com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2015 às 18:38)

de volta à Fajarda

maximo e minimo da *semana:*
minima: 1.4ºC
maxima: 25.1ºC

por agora 17.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2015 às 18:58)

Boas,
T.máxima: *16,0ºC*
Dia algo ventoso.
Rajada máxima: *65 km/h* ( às 16:18)
Neste momento *11,8ºC*, o vento vai soprando a *35 km/h* do quadrande NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2015 às 19:15)

Esta manhã(8:10) a serra com o _capacete_, ainda que pouco ou nada denso, como é visível na foto.


----------



## fhff (13 Mar 2015 às 20:00)

vento muito forte, por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2015 às 20:19)

*11,1ºC
40 km/h*


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mar 2015 às 23:03)

Máxima: *19.9ºC*
Mínima:* 10,7ºC*
Rajada: *58 km/h*
Pressão:* 1021-1024 hPa
*
Toca a aproveitar estes próximos e últimos dias de céu limpo 
*
*


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2015 às 05:32)

fhff disse:


> vento muito forte, por aqui.



Em Alenquer ou Colares?


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2015 às 05:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã(8:10) a serra com o _capacete_, ainda que pouco ou nada denso, como é visível na foto.



É apenas um "bonézinho"... . Linda a luz da manhã na serra, aquelas matas a chamar por nós, os ares serranos...

O dia continuou fresco e ventoso, mesmo em Lisboa, nas sombras e colinas, embora à beira-rio ao sol estava-se bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2015 às 12:40)

A chuva que o WindGuru tinha previsto para terça, dia 17, ainda eram mais de 8 mm. Já nao se prevê, nada a nao ser alguns aguaceiros para dia 19.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2015 às 12:49)

Nortada moderada a forte.
*14,9ºC*


----------



## Geopower (14 Mar 2015 às 13:04)

Bom dia! Vento moderado de norte em Telheiras. Temperatura: 19.6 ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2015 às 14:12)

*14,4ºC*.
Mais logo a nortada vai acelarar um pouco.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2015 às 19:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A chuva que o WindGuru tinha previsto para terça, dia 17, ainda eram mais de 8 mm. Já nao se prevê, nada a nao ser alguns aguaceiros para dia 19.



Na run das 12h foi reposta bastante precipitação. Aliás a previsão descritiva do IPMA já contempla a entrada intempestiva do pequeno núcleo depressionário e da frente associada, especialmente para o Sul!


> *Continente*
> Previsão para 3ª feira, 17.março.2015
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> ...



Sendo uma previsão a menos de 72 horas já merece confiança e estamos prontos para as primeiras trovoadas da época


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2015 às 19:41)

Boas,

A nortada acabou por acalmar, o vento sopra fraco a moderado, nada de especial.
Em termos de temperatura, sigo já nos *9,9ºC.*
Nas próximas 2 madrugadas deve ocorrer geada no 2º local de seguimento, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2015 às 19:59)

As estações Netatmo parecem cogumelos, desta feita surgiu uma aqui perto de casa, na localidade de Murches.
Algumas destas estações têm pluviometros com boas leituras, era útil que esta também tivesse.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2015 às 20:59)

Ontem ao fim da tarde em Lisboa, céu limpo e uma brisa fresca de norte mas com sol agradavelmente morno:














Hoje de manhã, passagem de norte para sul de nebulosidade média e alta em dissipação, restos de uma frente oclusa sem actividade:













À tarde, céu de novo sedutoramente limpo e azul, boa visibilidade:









Poente em nuvens altas muito longe, como se vê na imagem de satélite.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mar 2015 às 21:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> As estações Netatmo parecem cogumelos, desta feita surgiu uma aqui perto de casa, na localidade de Murches.
> Algumas destas estações têm pluviometros com boas leituras, era útil que esta também tivesse.


Penso que essa nova estação em Murches, não terá pluviometro .
Aí na tua zona tens aquelas 3 que assinalei a azul .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2015 às 09:36)

Mínima de 9,0 ºC.

De momento com 13,8 ºC e céu limpo.

---

Máxima ontem de 21,9 ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mar 2015 às 10:56)

5,9°C de mínima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mar 2015 às 11:59)

Por aqui 5.9ºC de mínima, aqui num pequeno vale ainda caiu gelo esta noite. 
De resto, continuação de céu limpo e sol.
Já estou em "modo" de chuva, á espera que ela venha nos presentear terça-feira, bem falta faz por aqui na agricultura.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2015 às 12:22)

Boas,

Volta de bike desta manhã.

Vale da ribeira dos Marmeleiros, Alcabideche.
Esta ribeira ainda vai correndo devido às nascentes da serra, caso contrario já estaria seca como acontece com muitas outras linhas de água aqui do concelho.



























Guincho


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2015 às 12:36)

minima de *0.4ºC*
actual 18.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2015 às 15:13)

*15,5ºC* e vento moderado.

Boa geada hoje no 2º local de seguimento, minima a rondar os *0ºC*.
Torres Vedras registou *4,6ºC* , enquanto na Lourinhã desceu os *3,9ºC*.
Já avisei os meus familiares que na próxima madrugada a geada ainda vai ser mais intensa, lá se vai o morangal. 
_Geada nº 51_, amanha ha mais.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 17:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Volta de bike desta manhã.
> 
> ...



 Lindas fotos! Bem ilustrativas do ambiente primaveril, com todos os verdes das novas folhagens e flores campestres. Realmente a ribeira já está praticamente com caudal de estiagem. A ribeira de Sassoeiros, que desagua na praia de Carcavelos, já estagnou. Nota-se por aqui em toda a vegetação rasteira algum _stress_ hídrico. Reparo nas abundantes algas aí na ribeira dos Marmeleiros, fruto da combinação da corrente fraca com a insolação intensa.
Aquela escadaria de madeira dá acesso público desde o cimo da encosta?


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2015 às 17:59)

StormRic disse:


> Aquela escadaria de madeira dá acesso público desde o cimo da encosta?



Boas StormRic,
Sim dá, espreita aqui.
Este video mostra bem a beleza da zona.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 18:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim dá, espreita aqui.
> Este video mostra bem a beleza da zona.



 Obrigado! Já está programada uma exploração e reportagem! 
Embora veja ali um trilho junto à "muralha", acho que não devia existir, as rochas servirão provavelmente para nidificação de aves, aquele acesso só vai destruir. O caminho e escadaria em madeira, esse sim, é uma obra interessante que evita o pisoteio e degradação do coberto vegetal e do habitat.

Carcavelos com um bonito dia de céu azul e vento fraco. Ondulação notável com mar calmo, velas em passeio lento. Neblina brilhante no horizonte sudoeste, bruma fraca do lado de terra.
As ondas são suficientemente altas para produzir rebentação forte na praia e nos baixios da barra.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2015 às 19:11)

*10,6ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## seqmad (15 Mar 2015 às 21:16)

Ontem sábado perto do meio-dia, do Seixal na direção Almada/Lisboa - tem aspecto de um modesto altocúmulo lenticular... não sei se se pode considerar como tal... de qualquer forma é uma bonita nuvem


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2015 às 21:45)

Sigo com *9,6ºC* e vento moderado.

*Top inversões térmicas *

Seiça,Ourém: *2,8ºC*
Tomar: *4,6ºC*
Barosa,Leiria: *5,3ºC*
Barreira de Água,Fátima: *5,2ºC*


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 23:17)

seqmad disse:


> tem aspecto de um modesto altocúmulo lenticular... não sei se se pode considerar como tal... de qualquer forma é uma bonita nuvem



É um altocumulus lenticularis, muito bem observado, bonitas fotos! Estaria imóvel ou com movimento lento e teria a sua origem ligada a um relevo proeminente. Nessa direcção e pela distância penso que só podia ser a serra de Sintra.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2015 às 23:55)

A temperatura estagnou por culpa do vento moderado.
*9,5ºC
______
*
Em *Seiça,Ourem* vai geando, *0,6ºC *


----------



## Tufao André (16 Mar 2015 às 00:36)

Bom arrefecimento! A temperatura já vai nos *8,3ºC*  O vento fraco de NNE tem ajudado à descida rápida e continua...
O dia foi ligeiramente mais fresco com a máxima a ficar-se pelos 18ºC e durante a tarde surgiu o habitual vento moderado desagradável!
Aguarda-se ansiosamente a forte instabilidade (assim esperamos) a começar durante a madrugada/inicio da manha de 3ª


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Mar 2015 às 01:05)

Um pouco atrasadas, mas é melhor do que nada enquanto não vem acção ( será que é desta ? ), margem sul do Tejo no Sábado passado, dia relativamente agradável, selecciono algumas das que tirei,

de manhã na Costa da Caparica,









já de tarde, volta a iniciar pela lagoa de Albufeira em direcção ao cabo Espichel, 

Meco,






de outro ângulo, ( a anterior foi tirada no lado esquerdo da foto, onde tive de fazer umas boas centenas de metros de TT, mas a pé  )






Aguncheiras,






do acesso ás pegadas dos Dinonsauros no Espichel,






as ditas cujas, o frio e o vento já era razoável a limitar um pouco a minha "actividade"






e por fim, a praia dos Lagosteiros, como referi no "pôr do sol" registei vento a 43,5 km/h e temperatura na casa dos 13,8º ou menos






mais alguns registo de vento, na Foz 38,4 km/h temperatura ainda amena, junto á Nossa Senhora do Cabo, 42,9 km/h devia fazer bem mais, mas já estava a gelar, no termo que tenho no jipe rondava já os 10º, e por fim já na vinda novamente na Foz, 35,2 km/h pelas 20:26 h.


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Mar 2015 às 01:08)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado! Já está programada uma exploração e reportagem!
> Embora veja ali um trilho junto à "muralha", acho que não devia existir, as rochas servirão provavelmente para nidificação de aves, aquele acesso só vai destruir. O caminho e escadaria em madeira, esse sim, é uma obra interessante que evita o pisoteio e degradação do coberto vegetal e do habitat.



E eu também, alias uns conhecidos meus fizeram um percurso de Cascais para a serra e passaram perto dessa escadaria, até era para o fazer neste sabado passado, claro que deverá ser no proximo e com paragem nesse local para visita.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mar 2015 às 08:03)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 4,7ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2015 às 11:12)

Boas, mais uma manhã que acordou com geada, apesar de nao ter contado os dias com geada. o certo é que já foram muitos este Inverno.
Apesar de ser uma leve camada, mas pode já a vir prejudicar a agricultura, uma vez que as árvores começam agora a desbrotar as suas folhas.
mínima de -0.3ºC
Céu limpo, e uma temperatura agradável neste momento.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Mar 2015 às 14:09)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *0,8ºC*, com formação de geada.

De momento, *19,2ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 15:18)

Vitor TT disse:


> Um pouco atrasadas, mas é melhor do que nada enquanto não vem acção ( será que é desta ? ), margem sul do Tejo no Sábado passado, dia relativamente agradável, selecciono algumas das que tirei,



que belas imagens de belas paisagens! Espectaculares as rochas do Cabo e as pegadas, o aspecto das camadas geológicas é semelhante ao das pegadas na Praia Grande em Sintra. O arco da Caparica ao Espichel é um dos mais belos trechos da costa e continua ao dobrar o cabo. Que imenso potencial de descoberta e conhecimento existe nesta área. Mostras aqui ângulos que eu nunca vi. Lindo o mar, a acusar o vento, esses 40 Km/h com 10º dá para "gelar" bem depressa .
Devias reunir todas as fotos das reportagens desta zona num tópico próprio.


Todas mas estas especialmente são minhas favoritas, sabor a vento, mar e selvagem...


Vitor TT disse:


>





Vitor TT disse:


>



Fotos invulgares e lindíssimas dessa zona.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 15:26)

Boas tardes

Já se vê a mudança no céu, cirrus dispersos e varridos pelo vento, começou a aparecer nebulosidade baixa de sudoeste a sul sobre o mar a uma certa distância da costa, misturada com neblina.
Vento moderado de oeste a rodar para sudoeste. Bem mais fresco que os dias anteriores, a mínima foi a mais baixa.


----------



## João Branco (16 Mar 2015 às 18:09)

Formação de alguma geada nos telhados e nos carros.
Alguém reparou que tiraram os Gráficos de Observação do site do IPMA ou sou eu que estou a ver mal?


----------



## vitamos (16 Mar 2015 às 18:21)

João Branco disse:


> Formação de alguma geada nos telhados e nos carros.
> Alguém reparou que tiraram os Gráficos de Observação do site do IPMA ou sou eu que estou a ver mal?



Estão agora no separador "Estações on-line". Depois do lado direito aparece um separador que diz "Representação da evolução". Aí pode-se aceder aos gráficos (que estão iguais).


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2015 às 18:38)

Bem isto está a ficar fresco
Máxima apenas de 16ºC e amanhã temos frente fria a sério! Máxima de apenas 13ºC!  Voltemos aos casacos


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2015 às 18:46)

Boas tardes,

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *7,0ºC* / *13,9ºC
*
Grande camada de geada no 2ºlocal de seguimento, minima a rondar os *-1ºC*.
Geada nº52

Madrugada fria.






Agora é tempo de esquecer as geadas e pensar nos aguaceiros fortes, trovoadas e umas pedras de granizo à mistura.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 19:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grande camada de geada no 2ºlocal de seguimento, minima a rondar os *-1ºC*.
> Geada nº52
> 
> Madrugada fria.



O inverno a "queimar os últimos cartuchos" . E vem lá uma frente para nos lembrar disso mesmo, a última e peça comparativamente rara neste inverno a terminar.
A massa de ar pré-frontal mais húmida a aparecer no horizonte com uma camada de nuvens baixas e algumas nuvens médias ao poente.
Mas ao início da tarde ainda era primavera, fresca...





Vento de oes-sudoeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2015 às 19:14)

Bem fresquinho por aqui, á hora de almoço ainda se aguenta andar com uma sweat-shirt fraca ou manga curta, mas para o final da tarde, lá volta o casaco outra vez. A lareira ainda continua a saber bem.
Já protegi a groselheira que plantei á um mês, devido á geada, porque parece que o frio, nao quer ir de férias e deixar a chuva ao "serviço" por algum tempo.
11.7ºC agora.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 20:53)

Esta frente não perde tempo e é pontual, já aparece no radar:










off-topic: o mosaico dos radares está muito atrasado em relação às observações dos radares individuais.
Arouca é o mais rápido, 20:40
Coruche e Loulé, 20:30
Mosaico, 20:00 

Edição: melhorou, os três radares estão agora às 20:40 e o mosaico às 20:30 

Também de referir que já não existe o problema no_ link _da página do IPMA.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Mar 2015 às 21:24)

StormRic disse:


> Esta frente não perde tempo e é pontual, já aparece no radar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ainda bem que o radar de Arouca é o mais rápido, tantas vezes que queríamos estas imagens radar cá no Norte e não as tínhamos.
Agora é a vez do Norte de Portugal.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 21:31)

Já há reflectividade a entrar pelo Cabo Raso e Cascais. Aqui em Carcavelos o céu está encoberto, vento fraco de OSO, moderado junto ao mar. Ainda não se cheira chuva.









Fazem-se apostas de qual a primeira estação a registar acumulado. Eu acho que será Cabo Raso, do IPMA, e Alcabideche da WU.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2015 às 21:42)

StormRic, por aqui ainda não caiu nada.
O céu nem está nada de especial.
Os dados de precipitação da estação de Alcabideche não valem grande coisa, os valores ficam sempre abaixo do real, o pluviometro está mal calibrado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mar 2015 às 21:48)

E nesta Davis , a acima de Cascais ?
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAC6


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2015 às 21:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> E nesta Davis , a acima de Cascais ?
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAC6



Essa é dos Bombeiros de Cascais, está impecável, os dados que partilho por aqui são retirados dessa estação.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 21:57)

Joaopaulo disse:


> E nesta Davis , a acima de Cascais ?
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAC6



Era essa que eu queria apontar mas o mapa estava pequeno e apareceu a outra. Essa é a dos Bombeiros.



jonas_87 disse:


> Os dados de precipitação da estação de Alcabideche não valem grande coisa, os valores ficam sempre abaixo do real, o pluviometro está mal calibrado.



Também há a da Amoreira. É recente.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2015 às 21:59)

StormRic disse:


> Também há a da Amoreira.



Sim, mas a estação é recente, vamos ver como se comporta com as primeiras chuvas, qualquer dos modos ainda bem que essa netatmo tem pluviometro, Amoreira fica mesmo aqui perto.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 22:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, mas a estação é recente, vamos ver como se comporta com as primeiras chuvas.



Pois! É que realmente desde que entrou em funcionamento ainda não teve oportunidade de ser testada .


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2015 às 22:12)

O céu está limpo.
*10,1ºC
*
O *ECMWF* mete a precipitação a entrar na zona por volta da 1 da madrugada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mar 2015 às 22:14)

Esses pluviometro das estações *Netatmo*, até são bons e bastante práticos, vamos ver como se comporta esse


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 22:23)

Aqui em Carcavelos céu encoberto por nuvens altas neste momento.



jonas_87 disse:


> O *ECMWF* mete a precipitação a entrar na zona por volta da 1 da madrugada.



Onde é que consegues ver a precipitação do ECMWF?

O GFS até às 3h nada tem aqui para esta zona, só uns chuviscos para sul e costa alentejana.





Depois das 3h até modela quase 10mm até às 6h para Cascais:





e continua bastante generoso para todo o litoral centro e região sul:





especialmente a sequiosa zona Leste e brinda-nos por aqui com uma linha de instabilidade antes das 12h:





depois... desaparece quase tudo e acaba-se o evento. Talvez 4ªfeira uns aguaceiros ao fim da tarde, mas não espero trovoadas.


----------



## Geopower (16 Mar 2015 às 23:16)

Tudo calmo por Telheiras. 13.6 °C. Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2015 às 01:58)

Atividade elétrica ao largo da costa


----------



## Paelagius (17 Mar 2015 às 02:07)




----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 03:17)

Vento moderado de sul com rajadas em Carcavelos. Ainda nada de chuva, apenas uns pingos de chuvisco perdidos de vez em quando.
Às 0h a frente ainda estava longe da costa:





Céu encoberto. Na imagem de satélite a frente reforma-se onde nada parecia haver:





Apesar de todos os ecos de radar que já passaram, nenhuma estação registou até à hora anterior acumulado de precipitação.





GFS estava certo, pelo menos para a região centro.

O detector de descargas do IPMA ainda não registou qualquer trovoada, mas elas estão por perto, outros detectores já assinalam algumas.

Em time-lapse é possível ver que as poucas nuvens baixas, fractocumulus e estratocumulus, correm vindas de sul, com o vento; as médias vêm de sudoeste.

A convecção está pouco activa, água fria...


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 03:52)

Comparando com a depressão mediterrânica que em termos de configuração isobárica é muito menos notável do que a que se acerca da península ibérica, mas em termos de nebulosidade e convecção é bastante mais impressionante. Curiosamente tem também pouca actividade eléctrica, apenas naquelas células a oeste da Sicília.






Edição: é oficial, começou a chover em Carcavelos às 4:10 
Ainda não acumula, só molha.










E há ali uma trovoadazinha!


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 05:06)

Aqui a chuva só durou 5 minutos, não acumulou.
No Cacém, 0,5 mm às 4:37
Em Belas, 0,5mm às 4:32.

Vento moderado com rajadas a aumentar, 30 Km/h medidos com o Zephyrus do TLM apenas como curiosidade dado que está de frente para a varanda. Ouve-se assobiar na chaminé.
Chão seco. Está atrasada a frente em relação à previsão.





Mantém-se aquela célula com actividade eléctrica mas ainda nada se viu daqui, muito longe.
Sem dúvida que está a organizar-se:





O detector de descargas do IPMA nada regista.
Primeira estação a acumular:


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 05:18)

Também já acumulou em Moscavide, 0,5 mm às 5:14. Belas segue com 0,8 mm.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 05:34)

Quase a chegar a Cascais a linha de células:










Acumulados inalterados e não há ainda mais registos em outras estações.
Este horário de chegada previsto está prestes a não ser cumprido 





5 mm aqui? Nem vê-los até ao momento. Mas que lá vem, lá vem!


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 05:54)

O ar sente-se demasiado seco, e relativamente frio. Tenho a sensação de que há pouco "combustível" para aquelas células que na verdade parecem estagnadas no seu desenvolvimento.





O GFS nesta última run retirou um bocado de precipitação especificamente aqui na região oeste.
Mas o sul continua bem na mira das células mais potentes, com acumulados acima dos 10 mm em 3h e continuando pela próxima noite, como aliás se percebe na imagem de satélite animada: aquele fluxo de células pós-frontal só existe a sul da latitude de Lisboa e para o Sul se dirige.

A frente está a entrar por Cascais nesta altura, caiem novamente alguns pingos soltos ao vento aqui em Carcavelos, vê-se ao longe a chuva em Cascais.
Como aliás se confirma no radar:





E chove forte agora, às 5:59!


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 06:07)

Ainda não foi desta, durou só um minuto, mas já lavou a varanda!
Acumulados a aparecerem no litoral de Sintra e Cascais/Lisboa, 1 a 3mm.





Foi aquela primeira linha menor de células:









Não espero muito para aqui, vai passar no intervalo entre células.

Às 6:13 Assafora lidera com 3,8 mm em menos de meia hora.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 06:24)

Já há luz para se ver a célula a chegar. Pingos soltos.
Nada de trovoada. Nuvens interessantes!


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 06:37)

Chove bem! Já corre a água nas ruas! 
Mas é uma chuva hesitante, vem aos soluços.

E cá estão os 5 mm previstos para Cascais, com apenas quarenta minutos de atraso:


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2015 às 06:38)

Boas,

Choveu bem.
*4,3 mm
8,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2015 às 06:54)

Igreja Nova, Mafra já vai nos *10,9 mm. 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBONM3*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mar 2015 às 07:03)

Bom dia.

Chove forte neste momento. Como era de esperar, durante a madrugada não houve qualquer actividade eléctrica.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 07:16)

Também já chegou à margem sul:





A estação de referência aqui para Carcavelos é esta de Nova Oeiras: acumulou *6,1* mm até às 6:14, está de acordo com o que se viu aqui e ainda o pico de intensidade às 6:35 com rain rate de 27 mm/h.


----------



## Geopower (17 Mar 2015 às 07:19)

Bom dia! Chuva moderada neste momento. Vento fraco. 12 °C.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2015 às 07:27)

Vai chovendo fraco
*6,6 mm
9,0ºC*


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 07:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vai chovendo fraco
> *6,6 mm
> 9,0ºC*



Sim, continua chover fraco também por aqui mas são pingos relativamente grossos, o fim da frente quando já se vislumbra a aberta a oes-sudoeste e as células longe no mar. Essas sim serão a parte mais interessante deste evento mas afectarão especialmente o sul onde se esperam ocorrências notáveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2015 às 07:47)

Soube agora que trovejou em Mafra(vila  mesmo) por volta das 6h.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mar 2015 às 07:58)

Chove desde a madrugada, com períodos fortes. Chove intensamente neste momento.

9,0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2015 às 08:03)

Serra de Sintra, neste momento:


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 08:22)

A frente a chegar a Cascais às 6h em ponto:








jonas_87 disse:


> Soube agora que trovejou em Mafra(vila  mesmo) por volta das 6h.



O detector do IPMA até agora só detectou isto 





As precipitações nas estações oficiais confirmam os acumulados observados nas privadas:


----------



## Rachie (17 Mar 2015 às 08:32)

Bom dia a todos. A aguinha voltou 

Por volta das 7:05 quando ia sair de casa começou a chover com muita intensidade, o que me fez decidir trazer o carro em vez de ir apanhar o barco (ainda tinha de andar um bom bocado debaixo de chuva tocada a vento). Esperei um pouco e ao ver que não abrandava fui pro carro. No preciso momento em que estavamos a abrir as portas começou a cair granizo. Fiquei com o carro "inundado" e toda encharcada. Entretanto vi também um clarão de um relampago.


----------



## Geopower (17 Mar 2015 às 08:41)

Chuva fraca. Temperatura desceu para 11.3 °C.


----------



## casr26 (17 Mar 2015 às 08:54)

Apenas e por registo, por volta das 7 da manhã lá se manifestou S. Pedro com um trovão com toda a pompa e circunstância mesmo por cima de Belém, embora tenha sido exemplar único por estas bandas  (vai chovendo bem desde então)


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 08:59)

Sequência da passagem da frente ainda de madrugada mas com alguma luz da aurora (são longas exposições):


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 09:22)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chove desde a madrugada, com períodos fortes. Chove intensamente neste momento.
> 
> 9,0ºC.



Acho que o céu deve estar a desabar aí para o lado oriental!
















Apesar de serem imagens da reflectividade, é impressionante o eco.

Aqui de Carcavelos o que se vê é uma parede cinzenta informe para Leste e para o lado oposto todas as nuvens pararam como se estivessem à espera. O centro da depressão aqui mesmo ao pé. Lentamente começa-se a notar um movimento agora de sueste. A aberta a oes-sudoeste não conseguiu abrir mais e voltou a fechar-se com as nuvens baixas rasantes ao mar que vêm de sueste.
Continua a chover, pouco denso mas pingos grandes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2015 às 09:35)

Boas, por aqui está a ser uma bela manha. Antes das 7 da manha já tinha caído uns aguaceiros fracos, parando pouco tempo depois.Ás 9 aumentou para aguaceiros moderados. Até já sentia saudades de ouvir chover, esperemos que atenue um pouco a situação de seca que se vai fazendo sentir pelo nosso pais. Com a chegada da chuva o fórum á algum tempo que nao se via tão activo.
EDIT: 10:05
Mínima de 6.5ºC
actual: 9.7ºC (notasse bem o frio nas mãos e nariz


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 09:51)

Passagem da frente: a _shelf cloud_ incipiente tinha movimentos convulsivos importantes, a chuva mais forte começou após a sua passagem mas com intensidade intermitente.





19 segundos depois:





38 segundos a seguir...





10 segundos


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2015 às 10:39)

por Lisboa, manhã de chuva, por agora acalmou vamos ver se ainda temos alguma trovoadazita hoje à tarde


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mar 2015 às 10:39)

Depois de várias horas seguidas de chuva começa agora a parar. 23mm acumulados.
9,7ºC, está frio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2015 às 11:37)

A chuva já parou, diria que acumulou poucos mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mar 2015 às 12:25)

Céu muito nublado, podiam vir umas abertas para aquecer um bocado. 

12,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2015 às 12:32)

Boas

Inicio da manha bastante chuvoso finalmente!!

Acumulados aqui 20,6mm

Rajada máxima de apenas 27km/h

Dia bastante frio estão ainda apenas 10,4ºC e a mínima foi a meio da manha com 8,4ºC 

Vejo isto complicado para trovoadas mas veremos...


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mar 2015 às 14:48)

Começa a chover novamente, com pingas grossas. O céu tem cada vez mais um aspecto típico de instabilidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mar 2015 às 15:54)

No lado esquerdo da imagem de webcam do Meteo Transtejo é possível ver o panorama para a margem sul do Tejo.





http://meteo.transtejo.pt/webcam.php

Em Almada deve estar a chover forte. Por aqui chove com cada vez mais intensidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2015 às 17:31)

Por aqui a chuva voltou, já depois das 15 horas, aguaceiros fracos.
Notasse bem que a temperatura baixou uns bons graus.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 17:49)

david 6 disse:


> por Lisboa, manhã de chuva, por agora acalmou vamos ver se ainda temos alguma trovoadazita hoje à tarde



Em Coruche (IPMA) acumulou apenas *6,5 mm*, esperava mais, para o aparato de radar que se viu pela zona.
Está tudo muito calmo quanto a trovoadas, e frio. Nem um relâmpago ou trovão para amostra se viu. 



AndréFrade disse:


> Depois de várias horas seguidas de chuva começa agora a parar. *23mm acumulados*.
> 9,7ºC, está frio.



 bom acumulado, penso que o maior aqui da área de Lisboa, excedeu as previsões.
*18,6 mm* no Lavradio (IPMA);
*22,0 mm* na Praia da Rainha (IPMA).
Na margem norte, apenas *12,0 mm* na Ajuda e *14,5 mm* na Gago Coutinho.
A cobertura de nuvens parece que estacionou aqui por cima por efeito do centro da depressão se ter formado mesmo a oeste. Hoje não se viu o sol.



miguel disse:


> Inicio da manha bastante chuvoso finalmente!!
> 
> *Acumulados aqui 20,6mm*
> 
> ...



 o acumulado aí excedeu as expectativas, muito bom para a Arrábida! *27,1 mm* na estação de Setúbal do IPMA, com um pico horário de *14,6 mm* às 9h!

Concordo, não está nada com aspecto de trovoada, demasiado frio e parado quanto a convecção. 

Vento de Leste nesta altura, contra o movimento de noroeste das nuvens médias. Tempo muito escuro. Uma nesga de luz apenas no horizonte marítimo a oes-sudoeste, aliás esteve assim todo o dia desde a passagem da frente ao amanhecer.
Nota-se a chuva para o lado da península de Setúbal.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mar 2015 às 17:52)

9,8ºC e 26,8mm acumulados.

Chove de forma intensa e persistente.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mar 2015 às 17:54)

StormRic disse:


> Em Coruche (IPMA) acumulou apenas *6,5 mm*, esperava mais, para o aparato de radar que se viu pela zona.


Chuva em altitude, virga, também aumenta a reflectividade, o que faz parecer que há mais líquido por ali. Por acaso até há, mas não é à superfície. É por isso que os cortes verticais são úteis e tambem é por isso que só dá para distinguir com produtos extra do radar.


----------



## Geopower (17 Mar 2015 às 18:01)

Chuva fraca por Telheiras. 12.7 °C. Vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2015 às 18:03)

StormRic disse:


> Em Coruche (IPMA) acumulou apenas *6,5 mm*, esperava mais, para o aparato de radar que se viu pela zona.
> Está tudo muito calmo quanto a trovoadas, e frio. Nem um relâmpago ou trovão para amostra se viu.



pelo radar eu penso que o melhor não atingiu Coruche, penso que ficou a W, talvez até lá na Fajarda tenha acumulado mais que Coruche


entretanto fui lá abaixo ver se tirava alguma coisa, fica estas 2 fotos virado para a margem sul:












vai continuando a chover em Lisboa como fez o resto da tarde em geral fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mar 2015 às 18:11)

27,7mm acumulados e continua a chover de forma intensa. 9,6ºC

28,4mm acumulados na Moita (Penteado)


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 18:24)

david 6 disse:


> vai continuando a chover em Lisboa como fez o resto da tarde em geral fraco



Boas vistas, continua carregado pelo margem sul.



AndréFrade disse:


> 27,7mm acumulados e continua a chover de forma intensa. 9,6ºC
> 
> 28,4mm acumulados na Moita (Penteado)



Toda essa zona tornou-se o pólo da chuva deste evento de hoje, talvez devido ao movimento em torno da depressão, que tem mantido a frente sobre a área.





Aqui tem continuado a chover mas fraco. Vento de Leste ou nordeste. Fecha-se nesta altura o horizonte para os lados de Cascais.
Está frio e choveu o dia todo: sem dúvida um dos melhores dias de inverno deste ano, aqui em Carcavelos!


----------



## cactus (17 Mar 2015 às 18:37)

manhã e tarde de chuva  dia cinzento e frio continua neste momento a chover moderado e constante , 9,3º c , dia frio típico de inverno.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 18:43)

Única ausência, a actividade eléctrica. Aqui em Carcavelos nada vi ou ouvi mas também era o que já esperava. Para já foi quase tudo para o sul de Espanha:


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2015 às 18:53)

Aqui o acumulado vai em 25,0mm e chove de forma moderada e persistente neste momento

Dia muito frio a máxima não foi alem dos 12,4ºC

Agora estão 9,7ºC

Já tinha saudades de fazer um relato assim, só faltou a trovoada...dia de inverno do melhorzito que se viu por aqui este ano


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mar 2015 às 19:14)

Chove intensamente e não pára, já tinha saudades.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 19:15)

miguel disse:


> Aqui o acumulado vai em 25,0mm e chove de forma moderada e persistente neste momento



A carta sinóptica das 18h explica bem a persistência da precipitação por toda a zona de Setúbal ao Montijo e Lisboa:





A frente enrolou-se à volta de um minúsculo núcleo depresssionário secundário.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2015 às 19:23)

Boas tardes,

*10,0ºC* e chuva fraca
*11 mm*


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 19:26)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chove intensamente e não pára, já tinha saudades.



Panorama das precipitações acumuladas hoje nas estações WU há minutos atrás, para a foz do Tejo e península de Setúbal:


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mar 2015 às 19:57)

30,1mm acumulados. Continua a chover de forma intensa. Já chove há mais de 12 horas, desde a madrugada, com uma pequena pausa à hora de almoço.

31,6mm na Moita (Penteado).


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2015 às 20:25)

Boa rega na margem sul! 

Em Caneças a contagem vai nuns pouco expressivos *6,2mm*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mar 2015 às 20:33)

AnDré disse:


> Em Caneças a contagem vai nuns pouco expressivos *6,2mm*.



Repara que das 06h10 às 09h30 a estação não debitou dados. Não foi só de hoje, tem sido sempre assim.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2015 às 20:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Repara que das 06h10 às 09h30 a estação não debitou dados. Não foi só de hoje, tem sido sempre assim.



Obrigado Duarte. Nem tinha reparado nessa falha da estação.

De qualquer forma, Famões, vai com 8,9mm. Também eles pouco expressivos, quando comparados com a restante região de Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 21:07)

Mais imagens de hoje.
Logo após a passagem da frente ao amanhecer, ainda chovia e desenhava-se uma aberta a oes-sudoeste. Esta situação perdurou o resto do dia, a longínqua visão da nesga de céu nunca chegou mais perto.
Vêem-se cumulonimbus a uma centena de quilómetros.






Cerca das 10h da manhã a frente tinha passado a península de Setúbal e a atmosfera ficou muito transparente com inversão a fazer as zonas baixas "fumegar" após a generosa rega. Penso que foi semelhante ao que se viu à volta da serra de Sintra, que ficou envolta em nevoeiro a meia encosta:


jonas_87 disse:


> Serra de Sintra, neste momento:


----------



## João Pedro (17 Mar 2015 às 21:18)

StormRic disse:


> Sequência da passagem da frente ainda de madrugada mas com alguma luz da aurora (são longas exposições):





StormRic disse:


> Passagem da frente: a _shelf cloud_ incipiente tinha movimentos convulsivos importantes, a chuva mais forte começou após a sua passagem mas com intensidade intermitente.





StormRic disse:


> Mais imagens de hoje.
> Logo após a passagem da frente ao amanhecer, ainda chovia e desenhava-se uma aberta a oes-sudoeste. Esta situação perdurou o resto do dia, a longínqua visão da nesga de céu nunca chegou mais perto.
> Vêem-se cumulonimbus a uma centena de quilómetros.
> 
> Cerca das 10h da manhã a frente tinha passado a península de Setúbal e a atmosfera ficou muito transparente com inversão a fazer as zonas baixas "fumegar" após a generosa rega. Penso que foi semelhante ao que se viu à volta da serra de Sintra, que ficou envolta em nevoeiro a meia encosta:


Espetaculares imagens como sempre Ricardo!  Que vistas privilegiadas que tens!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2015 às 21:20)

O unico registo que consegui tirar ao longo do dia.
Torre, Cascais.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mar 2015 às 21:32)

A chuva intensa mantém-se, com um ar extremamente húmido. 99% de HR, parece estar a formar-se neblina/nevoeiro.

33,1mm acumulados. 36,4mm na Moita (Penteado).


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 21:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> O unico registo que consegui tirar ao longo do dia.
> Torre, Cascais.



Ilustra bem como esteve o céu todo o dia. Realmente não havia muito para ver sob esse aspecto, não perdeste nada 
Fica aqui um exercício ainda preliminar de comparação dos acumulados na rede WU e IPMA, nas mesmas unidades, centímetros, com duas casas decimais no caso das estações do IPMA (círculos azul claro):







Edição: imagem actualizada com estações IPMA até às 21h.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 22:02)

AndréFrade disse:


> A chuva intensa mantém-se, com um ar extremamente húmido. 99% de HR, parece estar a formar-se neblina/nevoeiro.
> 
> 33,1mm acumulados. 36,4mm na Moita (Penteado).



Realmente imprevisto, nenhum modelo previu tal quantidade de precipitação para hoje nesta zona. Já há estações perto dos quarenta milímetros, cinco ultrapassaram os trinta e várias estão lá perto, tudo na zona da península de Setúbal. As estações oficiais do IPMA confirmam os valores observados nas estações privadas.

As estimativas dos acumulados em 1 hora pelo radar de Coruche são bem ilustrativas.
As duas últimas horas:









E as duas horas mais intensas da manhã:









Esta estimativa do acumulado das 8h às 9h é  !

Comparativamente, o sul e sueste ficaram aquém das previsões.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mar 2015 às 23:16)

Parou de chover ! 35,2mm acumulados por aqui e 39,6mm na Moita (Penteado).


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 23:25)

AndréFrade disse:


> Parou de chover ! 35,2mm acumulados por aqui e 39,6mm na Moita (Penteado).



Quarenta milímetros redondos! Atingidos também na Cotovia em Sesimbra. 

Amanhã e 5ª feira, ao fim da tarde, há mais, desta vez com CAPE logo possibilidade de trovoada.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mar 2015 às 23:32)

StormRic disse:


> Quarenta milímetros redondos! Atingidos também na Cotovia em Sesimbra.
> 
> Amanhã e 5ª feira, ao fim da tarde, há mais, desta vez com CAPE logo possibilidade de trovoada.


Os modelos têm vindo a retirar o potencial para Quinta-Feira. Vamos aguardar.
---
É verdade, 40mm atingidos na Moita. Há algum tempo que não chovia tanto, muito bom.

9,3°C.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 23:36)

AndréFrade disse:


> Os modelos têm vindo a retirar o potencial para Quinta-Feira. Vamos aguardar.
> ---
> É verdade, 40mm atingidos na Moita. Há algum tempo que não chovia tanto, muito bom.
> 
> 9,3°C.



Se  hoje a 12h de distância os modelos não "viram" esta precipitação, podemos esperar tudo .


----------



## Tufao André (17 Mar 2015 às 23:44)

Por aqui este dia tipicamente invernoso acumulou *16,5 mm*! Não é mau, mas esperava um pouco mais. O grosso da precipitação fugiu para a margem sul...
Basicamente choveu de forma fraca a moderada da maioria das vezes sempre com pingos grossos, apenas mais forte durante a madrugada/inicio da manhã e alguns períodos da tarde. Por volta das 7h ouvi um trovão ao longe acompanhando a forte chuvada que caía, foi o único! Também sopraram umas rajadas mais fortes de vento, nada de mais.
Tudo calmo, já sem chuva mas frio! *9,2ºC *actuais
T. máxima: 12,2ºC
T.mínima: 8,8ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mar 2015 às 00:10)

Acumulado: *19,7 mm *
Minima:* 8,4ºC *às 8h (com a frente fria a passar)
Máxima: *12,7ºC *Dia bastante fresco


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mar 2015 às 11:24)

Bom dia.

Já há alguma convecção um pouco por todo o país, por aqui o céu está encoberto com bastantes cumulus. 14,7ºC.


----------



## Thomar (18 Mar 2015 às 11:54)

AndréFrade disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> *Já há alguma convecção um pouco por todo o país*, por aqui o céu está encoberto com bastantes cumulus. 14,7ºC.


 
Bom dia AndréFrade.
Onde é que tu vês convecção um pouco por todo o país??? 
Nas imagens de radar do IPMA, nas de satélite do IPMA e do Sat24, não se vê nada, apenas algumas nuvens...


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mar 2015 às 12:02)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia AndréFrade.
> Onde é que tu vês convecção um pouco por todo o país???
> Nas imagens de radar do IPMA, nas de satélite do IPMA e do Sat24, não se vê nada, apenas algumas nuvens...



As nuvens que são visíveis no satélite já são fruto de alguma convecção, mesmo que mínima. É um princípio, pena que não esteja mais calor.


----------



## Thomar (18 Mar 2015 às 12:17)

AndréFrade disse:


> As nuvens que são visíveis no satélite já são fruto de alguma convecção, mesmo que mínima. É um princípio, pena que não esteja mais calor.


Ok! Como é visível nas últimas imagens de radar do IPMA, está a entrar no Alto Alentejo e Beira Interior nebulosidade e alguma precipitação.
Neste momento cai alguma morrinha no interior alentejano em Ponte de Sôr.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 13:22)

Formou-se uma célula na zona da serra do caramulo  , está agora a W/ NW de Coimbra





Já tem cor laranja

EDIT: SAT24


----------



## dahon (18 Mar 2015 às 13:32)

Bem negro o céu aqui por Coimbra tanto no quadrante norte como no oeste.


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2015 às 13:58)

Às 13:30, uma perto de Coimbra (ONO) e outra perto de Águeda (SE)
Movimento aparente SSO.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 14:04)

Para se ver essa célula a SE de Águeda , talvez da webcam do meteofermentelos se consiga ver..
http://www.meteofermentelos.com


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Mar 2015 às 14:10)

Essas células têm muito potencial para granizo.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Mar 2015 às 14:31)

Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, chuva forte, granizo nas regiões norte e centro.

Muita atenção na zona da Figueira da Foz e Coimbra, células já em fase de dissipação mas ainda potentes.


----------



## romeupaz (18 Mar 2015 às 14:47)

Chuva / Granizo e trovoada em Leiria
90.9 mm/hr às 14:32:23


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 14:51)

Está forte para os lados de Figueira da Foz e Coimbra


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mar 2015 às 14:59)

Bela célula a N de Leiria...


----------



## romeupaz (18 Mar 2015 às 15:00)

Belo Bicho em Leiria

Vejam na passar ao vivo http://castelo.meteoleiria.org/ chrome ou firefox


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 15:12)

*Radares 15h*
Coruche:             






Arouca:


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Mar 2015 às 15:38)

Já a chegar ás Caldas... 
Norte




Sudoeste


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 15:42)

Chuva em direto , na praia do norte:
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-do-norte/


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Mar 2015 às 15:45)

Chove bem neste momento


----------



## dahon (18 Mar 2015 às 16:02)

Por Coimbra tem caído alguns aguaceiros. Mas nada de especial.


----------



## StormRic (18 Mar 2015 às 16:29)

Boas tardes

Estratocumulus e cumulus. Estes a começarem a ganhar convecção. Neste momento abertas e neblina, num cenário muito diferente do que estava apenas uma hora atrás em que o céu estava encoberto mas com uma excelente visibilidade. Ocorreu portanto neste espaço de tempo uma mudança das condições.





As células que vêm de nor-nordeste devem chegar ao litoral de Sintra dentro de uma hora.
Vê-se precipitação sobre a península de Setúbal, zona de Palmela.

Edição 16:30
Já há cumulus _quase_ congestus. Hoje há festa...


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2015 às 16:40)

est


StormRic disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Estratocumulus e cumulus. Estes a começarem a ganhar convecção. Neste momento abertas e neblina, num cenário muito diferente do que estava apenas uma hora atrás em que o céu estava encoberto mas com uma excelente visibilidade. Ocorreu portanto neste espaço de tempo uma mudança das condições. As células que vêm de nor-nordeste devme chegar ao litoral de Sintra dentro de uma hora.
> Vê-se precipitação sobre a península de Setúbal, zona de Palmela.
> ...



espero que tenhas razão que estou bocado desiludido em relação às trovoadas, acho que vou dar uma volta para ver as vistas num ponto mais alto, para ver se consigo avistar a célula que vem de N


----------



## StormRic (18 Mar 2015 às 16:46)

Está interessante em Peniche, para Leste:





A actividade eléctrica vai descendo em latitude, segue a linha de costa:
http://www.meteopt.com/observacao/descargas-electricas


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Mar 2015 às 16:49)

StormRic disse:


> Está interessante em Peniche, para Leste:


Direção de Peniche sensivelmente a 30klms


----------



## irpsit (18 Mar 2015 às 16:58)

Estou na zona da Serra do Caramulo. Sim, por volta das 13h30 passou aqui uma pequena célula que trovejou quando chegou a Coimbra. Choveu somente um pouco, nada de outro mundo. Agora tudo calmo, é esperar pelo dia de amanhã que poderá ser mais animado.



Joaopaulo disse:


> Formou-se uma célula na zona da serra do caramulo  , está agora a W/ NW de Coimbra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (18 Mar 2015 às 16:58)

A célula que passou nas Caldas e em Peniche ao atingir o mar perde força. É o que tenho notado hoje, contrariamente à instabilidade do outono passado, em que era gerada sobre a água e dissipava-se em terra, nesta altura vê-se a convecção a formar-se em terra em fluxo de nor-nordeste e quando chega à costa começa a dissipar-se.


----------



## StormRic (18 Mar 2015 às 17:25)

Raios detectados pelo IPMA até ao momento (6 descargas) com a evidente progressão de NNE para SSO:





Céu menos nublado agora em Carcavelos, já prometeu mais...


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Mar 2015 às 18:44)

Que excelente poente com diversas cores..


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2015 às 18:52)

nada de jeito a paisagem estava assim:


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Mar 2015 às 18:54)

david 6 disse:


> nada de jeito a paisagem estava assim:


Vou colocar no outro tópico umas fotos do poente visto daqui


----------



## StormRic (18 Mar 2015 às 19:07)

Poente com nuvens interessantes mas parece afastada a hipótese de ocorrerem aguaceiros e trovoadas por aqui hoje. A "festa" fica adiada para amanhã, lamento... 
Como aliás estava modelado é o sueste que recebe nesta altura a maior instablidade, já para não falar do Golfo de Cádiz.






Pouco esperada a precipitação que tem caído no noroeste:





Isto para comparar com a região centro a sul de Peniche que pouco ou nada teve hoje durante o dia. De certo modo para compensar a abundante precipitação de ontem.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mar 2015 às 19:21)

Choveu a meio da tarde por aqui, mas nada de especial. Tempo geralmente nublado com poucas abertas.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2015 às 21:08)

Boas noites,

T.actual: *10,3ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mar 2015 às 21:09)

No dia de ontem não vi o sol, hoje acordei e vi o sol, fiquei logo mais contente!
Nuvens, nuvens e mais nuvens é o resumo de hoje. Não vi uma gota de chuva, vento muito fraco e ainda relativamente fresco. 

Não esperava que chovesse tanto para o Norte nem para Leiria, tinha maiores expectativas para o sul visto que a previsão apontava a chuva toda para lá.
Poente bastante bonito, vermelho rosado lindo! 

Máx: 16,2ºC
Min: 8,4ºC
Acumulado: NADA

O mais provavel é chuviscar amanhã e sexta, aguaceiros no sábado e depois adeus chuva até Abril


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Mar 2015 às 23:58)

StormRic disse:


> Devias reunir todas as fotos das reportagens desta zona num tópico próprio.
> 
> Fotos invulgares e lindíssimas dessa zona.





Ainda pensei em fazer isso, mas isto dá uma trabalheira monumental, quando tinha o alojamento do CLIX via ftp era brutalmente rápido, podia colocar uma centena de fotos por ex. em poucos min. , com este sistema é muito demorado e por vezes o feedback não estimula assim tanto, 
mas agora o pessoal também está "entretido" com esta amostra de depressão que nos visitou , mas poderei abrir para te deliciares com esta beleza e dares um salto a margem sul , e falta a Arrábida que tem sido adiada, mas em principio deverá ser para breve.


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Mar 2015 às 00:08)

E por falar desta amostra de depressão que nos visitou, e que para já nada de relevante trouxe, mas ainda me "mostrou" estas imagens quando estava em casa perto das 12:00h na direcção da serra da Amoreira para Loures,


----------



## Tufao André (19 Mar 2015 às 00:26)

Por aqui nada de relevante a assinalar! 
Céu muito nublado durante a manha e inicio da tarde, mas foi havendo abertas ao longo da tarde. Apenas caíram uns pingos por volta das 13h e tal, mas sem acumulação! Vamos ver se amanha fica mais animado...


----------



## StormRic (19 Mar 2015 às 08:18)

Bom dia

Muitas nuvens de vários tipos, de altas a baixas, incluindo _lenticularis_, nesta manhã calma de vento fraco. O nascente não foi tão fulgurante como o poente de ontem.
Neblina baixa mas sem prejudicar significativamente a visibilidade. Mantém-se o núcleo depressonário a sul do Algarve e as células teimam em não se aproximar da costa.
Para aqui nem faço previsões. Quem sabe o que pode vir naquela corrente de Leste.





Fica aqui uma imagem do poente de ontem que só agora tive possibilidade de escolher, peço desculpa pelo atraso.
Vou tentar pôr mais no tópico pôr-do-sol. Havia umas nuvens pequeninas de _Kelvin-Helmholtz_ a nascer e a projectar sombras enquanto à volta do sol as cores se tornavam rosa-morango. Os tons posteriormente acentuaram-se mais.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mar 2015 às 11:15)

Manhã com céu pouco nublado, neste momento com algumas nuvens altas a Este.

Sol e 16,7ºC.  Venha de lá a trovoada da parte da tarde.


----------



## nelson972 (19 Mar 2015 às 16:33)

Aguaceiro fraco em mira de aire, 18 °


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2015 às 16:55)

parece ser mais um dia para esquecer...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2015 às 20:10)

*12,6ºC* e vento moderado.

A ribeira das vinhas, em Cascais, encontra-se assim.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2015 às 20:51)

parece ir uns aguaceiros fracos para a margem sul


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mar 2015 às 21:02)

Dia igualzinho ao de ontem, apenas temperaturas aumentaram e o céu esteve mais limpo.
Vi muitos tipos de nuvens hoje, muita criatividade no céu. Por do sol rosado. 

Máxima: *19ºC*
Minima:* 8,7ºC*
Acumulado: NADA

Mais um dia de fiasco, não sei porque é que o IPMA continua a prever aguaceiros fracos...
Durante a madrugada ainda é possivel chover ou chuviscar à tarde, frentes oclusas parecem chegar ao centro do país.
Devemos ter um fim de semana chuvoso, depois não vejo mais chuva.

Ainda com esperança de que não haja nebulosidade quando ocorrer o eclipse, mas está mesmo no segredo dos deuses... espero que a nuvens a leste não se apressem muito


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2015 às 21:26)

está a chover moderado em Lisboa


----------



## Geopower (19 Mar 2015 às 22:18)

à pouco acabou de cair um curto aguaceiro fraco.
temperatura actual: 15.2 ºC


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 02:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> A ribeira das vinhas, em Cascais, encontra-se assim.



Exactamente como a ribeira de Sassoeiros, mesmo depois dos 12 a 15 mm que caíram na sua bacia. Panorama preocupante.
Penso que no caso da Ribeira das Vinhas pode ser devido à barragem da Mula estar provavelmente fechada. Gostava de verificar isso este fim de semana.



david 6 disse:


> stá a chover moderado em Lisboa





Geopower disse:


> à pouco acabou de cair um curto aguaceiro fraco.



Choveu fraco aqui em Carcavelos há pouco, pela 1:30, e nada mais, já lá vão 36 horas.
O dia de ontem, 19, decorreu com céu por vezes a ameaçar com estratocumulus e cumulus mas nada de precipitação. Nuvens altas também frequentes.
Excepcional foi a visibilidade, a transparência do ar à superfície, portanto seco. Há falta de combustível para a convecção.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2015 às 02:35)

começou a chover em Lisboa
edit: chuva moderada com algum vento à mistura


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 03:00)

david 6 disse:


> começou a chover em Lisboa
> edit: chuva moderada com algum vento à mistura










É interessante constatar que por alguma razão a precipitação volta a concentrar-se em torno da península de Setúbal/estuário do Tejo:





2,3 mm em Moscavide

Também já chegou aqui a Carcavelos e molha.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 03:05)

Chove moderadamente em Carcavelos, já está a acumular!

Os ecos de precipitação deslocam-se de ENE para SO.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 08:01)

Bom dia

Sol descoberto em Carcavelos. Neblina e nuvens altas e médias, céu esbranquiçado. Alguns altocumulus lenticularis e altostratus.
Boas condições, por enquanto, para observação do eclipse.


----------



## dahon (20 Mar 2015 às 08:41)

Em Coimbra as nuvens altas não deixam ver grande coisa, mas pior que as nuvens altas é o vento forte que mal deixa abrir os olhos, e como se isto não bastasse as alergias também estão em modo de ataque.


----------



## Geopower (20 Mar 2015 às 08:48)

Bom dia. 14.7 °C em Telheiras. Céu pouco nublado com nuvens altas. Vento fraco. Condições razoáveís para quem pode observar o eclipse.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2015 às 09:17)

Condições actuais:


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2015 às 10:50)

Boas

Ao inicio da madrugada choveu de forma moderada mas passou rápido! O acumulado foi de 1,6mm

A ver se logo ao fim da tarde inicio da noite chega alguns restos de possíveis células no Alentejo esta tarde...

Mínima 12,2ºC

Agora céu pouco nublado, 16,2ºC, 67%Hr, 1007,9hpa e vento moderado de NE, a rajada máxima foi de 31km/h até ao momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mar 2015 às 12:08)

Choveu entre as 2h e as 5h, acumulado disperso de 1,3 mm.
Às 7h o céu estava a levar as nuvens todas para o mar, AINDA BEM, acho que Lisboa teve sorte na hora porque pelas 8h estava praticamente céu limpo para ver o eclipse...

Desde o ínicio do eclipse que o céu está branco e continua, algo interessante.
Temperatura desceu ligeiramente aquando do eclipse.

Mínima: Apenas *12,7ºC*!

Vento bastante forte, ao pé da estação da Amadora apanhei uma rajada tão forte que até fui para trás, acho que foi das rajadas mais fortes que presenciei na rua... 
Exatamente na Av. Santos Matos com a Av. Gago Coutinho, passo sempre por lá e aquilo é basicamente um túnel de vento, tenho de passar a levar o medidor da intensidade do vento. De certeza que passa dos 60 km/h 
Infelizmente a estação de Queluz desapareceu... 

Falo do eclipse mais logo, mas posso dizer desde já que me doí a vista, cof cof


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2015 às 13:05)

Nota-se um céu carregado de poeira e também de nuvens altas. Não há azul, está esbranquiçado/amarelado.

20,0ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2015 às 14:15)

Consegui ver o inicio do eclipse, eram pouco mais de 8:30, a olho nu, assim meio á pressa porque nao tinha óculos.
Notei o arrefecimento, depois o vento ganhou alguma força antes das 9 horas e tem continuado até á pouco.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (20 Mar 2015 às 14:34)

Foram as imagens, possíveis, do eclipse parcial do Sol ocorrido esta manhã


----------



## Microburst (20 Mar 2015 às 16:37)

Apesar das poeiras, o aspecto olhando neste momento para o quadrante Leste da Grande Lisboa parece ameaçador. Alguma chance de chegar cá alguma coisa de Espanha ainda hoje ou nem por isso?


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2015 às 17:01)

De facto o panorama actual é de céu encoberto e muito escuro para Sul principalmente. Muito ameaçador, como se estivesse prestes a desabar uma chuvada com trovoada.

Está abafado, não há vento e estão 18,5ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2015 às 18:45)

O céu completamente encoberto por poeira originou um final de tarde típico nos desertos.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2015 às 18:50)

ja na Fajarda ceu encoberto 16.9ºC
tenho esperança de alguma trovoada para estes lados amanhã


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2015 às 19:02)

Boas,
Máxima bem amena.
20.3 graus
Agora: 15.2 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2015 às 19:11)

StormRic disse:


> Exactamente como a ribeira de Sassoeiros, mesmo depois dos 12 a 15 mm que caíram na sua bacia. Panorama preocupante.
> Penso que no caso da Ribeira das Vinhas pode ser devido à barragem da Mula estar provavelmente fechada. Gostava de verificar isso este fim de semana



No Cabreiro/Murches a mesma ribeira ainda tem agua,e em Cascais está seca,acho que isso pode estar relacionado com o aproveitamento da agua por parte dos proprietários das explorações agricolas ao longo do vale, e não são tao poucas quanto isso.enfim é uma hipotese.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 19:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> No Cabreiro/Murches a mesma ribeira ainda tem agua,e em Cascais está seca,acho que isso pode estar relacionado com o aproveitamento da agua por parte dos proprietários das explorações agricolas ao longo do vale, e não são tao Lucas quanto isso.enfim é uma hipotese.



Também é uma hipótese. Ou isso ou o simples facto de que a ribeira pode não estar a receber das linhas de água afluentes do curso principal e assim a água vai evaporando-se ou infiltrando-se ao longo do curso até praticamente secar por ser pouca à nascente.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2015 às 19:58)

vai caindo meia duzia de pingos por aqui


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 20:06)

david 6 disse:


> vai caindo meia duzia de pingos por aqui



Há qualquer coisa no radar mas realmente já estamos em modo de "conta pingos"  neste dia com nebulosidade estranha de cirrostratus, cirrrocumulus, altostratus e altocumulus e muita neblina/bruma em altitude. Poente absolutamente sem cores, terá contribuído a poeira que veio do Sahara na corrente de Leste, as concentrações foram pequenas mas já se notou alguma lama da precipitação da noite passada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mar 2015 às 20:07)

Sem dúvida que um pôr do sol raro, devo ver destes uma vez por ano. Pelas 18h15 conseguia-se olhar diretamente para o sol, as poeiras funcionavam completamente como um filtro. O mais giro é que ajudaram bastante a ver o eclipse durante a manhã mas agora ao por do sol acumulou muito mais! 
O Sol tinha o aspeto de lua, lindíssimo. Tirei algumas fotos mas tenho de as editar. 

*Máx: 21ºC*

IPMA disponibilizou informações do eclipse, muito boas, como radiação e luminosidade obviamente associada à descida da temperatura.
LINK - http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/eclipse-solar.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mar 2015 às 20:07)

StormRic disse:


> Há qualquer coisa no radar mas realmente já estamos em modo de "conta pingos"  neste dia com nebulosidade estranha de cirrostratus, cirrrocumulus, altostratus e altocumulus e muita neblina/bruma em altitude. Poente absolutamente sem cores, terá conntribuído a poeira que veio do Sahara na corrente de Leste, as concentrações foram pequenas mas já se notou alguma lama da precipitação da noite passada.


 
Sem dúvida foi dos dias mais estranhos de nebulosidade, ainda por cima com um eclipse... É raro ver o por do sol sem cores


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2015 às 20:54)

vai chuviscando, já o chao esta todo molhado e faz pingar nas telhas


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 21:06)

david 6 disse:


> vai chuviscando, já o chao esta todo molhado e faz pingar nas telhas



Por enquanto não chegou aqui. Essa chuva deve ter lama, de manhã vai ver-se.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2015 às 21:09)

Chove fraco também por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 21:09)

AndréFrade disse:


> O céu completamente encoberto por poeira originou um final de tarde típico nos desertos.



Boas fotos "desérticas"! gosto das composições.

Ainda não chuviscou por aí?

 oops, respondeste antes de eu perguntar.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2015 às 00:34)

StormRic disse:


> Ou isso ou o simples facto de que a ribeira pode não estar a receber das linhas de água afluentes do curso principal .



Sim, como por exemplo a ribeira da Atrozela, por acaso amanha devo passar pela cascata, vou prestar atenção.
____

13,0ºC  estado de tempo bem desinteressante.
O ECMWF mete uns aguaceiros para a tarde de Domingo, vamos ver...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2015 às 09:15)

Bom dia,
Sigo com 12.9 graus e chuva fraca.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2015 às 12:25)

vai nascendo cumulus à volta
16ºC 81% humidade


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2015 às 13:30)

está a escurecer à minha frente (lado este) para norte estão uns cumulus a crescer para cima, será que?...

18.5ºC 68% humidade


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2015 às 13:46)

A Este e a Norte daqui vai crescendo qualquer coisa. 

18,1ºC e algumas abertas, óptimo.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2015 às 14:19)

17.7ºC 69% humidade, por aqui o céu está assim, vamos rezar , já apareceram uns aguaceiros no alentejo a sul daqui, esta vista é para sul


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2015 às 14:20)

Para NW:






Para Este:


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2015 às 14:42)

estão umas formações interessantes para SW, cada vez andam mais aguaceiros no alentejo, no distrito de évora


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2015 às 14:59)

Boas formações a Este ! Céu escuro a NE.

18,0ºC e 71% de humidade. Bom para


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2015 às 15:13)

está um ponto vermelho a sul daqui mas muito pequeno, deve estar na fronteira do distrito de évora com o de santarém (com o concelho de coruche), eu esta tarde vou para os foros à volta de Coruche, acho que pelo caminho vou parar no castelo de Coruche para ver se consigo ver algo, que a vista é 5 estrelas para sul


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 15:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom dia,
> Sigo com 12.9 graus e chuva fraca.



Acumulou 0,7 mm no Cabo Raso e 0,5 mm em Cascais; de resto só em Lisboa com 0,5 mm
Aqui em Carcavelos só molhou sem acumulação.



AndréFrade disse:


> Para NW:



Boas fotos, esse ponto de vista dá uma boa perspectiva para a zona de Lisboa/Cascais/Sintra. Tenho estado a acompanhar a evolução das nuvens, não conseguem ganhar extensão vertical suficiente, rapidamente estratificam, pouca convecção. E parecem evitar a todo o custo passar do litoral para o mar.




A água fria não lhes dá potencial suficiente.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 15:30)

david 6 disse:


> está um ponto vermelho a sul daqui mas muito pequeno, deve estar na fronteira do distrito de évora com o de santarém (com o concelho de coruche), eu esta tarde vou para os foros à volta de Coruche, acho que pelo caminho vou parar no castelo de Coruche para ver se consigo ver algo, que a vista é 5 estrelas para sul



Está mesmo a sul de Coruche mas já teve melhor apresentação no radar, parece diminuir agora.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2015 às 15:31)

Em desenvolvimento, já negro a Este.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 15:36)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> *Mais uma previsão com margem de erro elevada para amanhã, dada a dificuldade notavel dos modelos em modelar as condições sinópticas neste evento bastante complexo.
> Para amanhã espera-se que  as condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de células pontualmente fortes ou marginalmente severas se desloquem mais para norte numa faixa ao longo do Alentejo.*
> ...





AndréFrade disse:


> Em desenvolvimento, já negro a Este.



Situação de acordo com a previsão do Stormy.

Essa célula tem precipitado sem atingir o laranja. Vamos ver se ganha ímpeto ao chegar à zona do estuário do Tejo. (boa foto!)

O aspecto geral é de fraco desenvolvimento vertical, falta-lhes CAPE


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2015 às 15:46)

Formação de um micro shelf-cloud do lado direito:


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 15:51)

AndréFrade disse:


> Formação de um micro shelf-cloud do lado direito:



 excelente! A trajectória é ENE-SW.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 15:59)

Eco laranja, provavelmente quando começou a ganhar a _shelf cloud_:






Muita nebulosidade baixa aqui em Carcavelos, estratocumulus, impedem a vista para Leste.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2015 às 16:00)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Rachie (21 Mar 2015 às 16:07)

Estou em Azeitão e a coisa tá bem negra pra Arrábida 
Aqui ainda nao chove mas está abafado


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2015 às 16:09)

17,3ºC, está muito abafado com a humidade nos 80%. 

Chove fraco.

Momentos antes de começar a chover:


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 16:15)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chove torrencialmente








Há actividade eléctrica perto de Évora:


----------



## Paelagius (21 Mar 2015 às 16:24)

StormRic disse:


> Há actividade eléctrica perto de Évora:



Não deve tardar em chegar a Carcavelos


----------



## Rachie (21 Mar 2015 às 16:30)

O imgur do meu telemóvel nao está a funcionar. Vejam fotos aqui
https://m.facebook.com/rachie.mdf/albums/10204662461102369/?ref=bookmark


----------



## Microburst (21 Mar 2015 às 16:34)

Como é costume, deste lado da península de Setúbal é só vê-las ao longe, a passar ou, neste caso, a dissipar...


----------



## Rachie (21 Mar 2015 às 16:39)

A carga de água está em Azeitão agora. andamos as voltas atrás da chuva  a temperatura caiu 8 graus


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 16:40)

Rachie disse:


> O imgur do meu telemóvel nao está a funcionar. Vejam fotos aqui
> https://m.facebook.com/rachie.mdf/albums/10204662461102369/?ref=bookmark



 espectaculares fotos! Tens que pô-las aqui depois.

Essa célula vista daqui de Carcavelos, por entre as nuvens baixas e altocumulus:









No radar até a bigorna é delineada:


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2015 às 16:52)

Já passou. 

Panorama para Sul:





Para Oeste:






Inicialmente a chuva foi torrencial, mas passou de imediato para fraca. 0,9mm acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 16:53)

A célula que passou no Montijo dirige-se para Palmela/Arrábida/Setúbal. Ganhou força com a humidade dos estuários.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 16:57)

AndréFrade disse:


> Para Oeste:



Excelente foto!



AndréFrade disse:


> Inicialmente a chuva foi torrencial, mas passou de imediato para fraca. 0,9mm acumulados.



0,5 mm na Moita e também já acusa alguma coisa em Brejos de Azeitão.

Edição: 1,3 mm em Brejos de Azeitão, 0,8 na Moita. São aguaceiros rápidos porque as nuvens movem-se depressa, para sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 17:11)

Já em dissipação com a proximidade do mar:





Para esta zona de Lisboa/Setúbal parece não haver nada mais por enquanto ou mesmo por hoje. Actividade intensa com trovoada está agora mais a sul/sueste.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2015 às 17:24)

Já passou a serra:


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 17:43)

AndréFrade disse:


> Já passou a serra:



Boa vista e foto! 
Noto que desse lado o ar está mais transparente, com melhor visibilidade para a Arrábida do que daqui de Carcavelos, tenho muita neblina a quase ocultar a serra. Interessante a diferença de massas de ar em cuja fronteira se deslocam as células.
Regou mais ou menos uniformemente ao longo do percurso na península de Setúbal.





Desde *2,3* mm em Penteado-Moita
a 1 mm perto de Sesimbra.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2015 às 18:34)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com *14,9ºC* e *0,5 mm*.

Volta de bike de hoje.

Pisão de Cima






Barragem do Rio da Mula






A caminho da Peninha






Peninha











Um pequeno video



Em termos térmicos a temperatura variou entre os 16,2ºC(Atrozela) e 10,6ºC (Peninha)


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2015 às 19:01)

passou tudo a sul


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2015 às 20:16)

Aqui em Setúbal passou de tarde um forte aguaceiro pingas que mais parecia pedras de granizo!! foi audível alguns trovoes distantes 

Máxima 20,3ºC
Mínima 11,1ºC
Rajada máxima 5km/h 
Precipitação 1,2mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2015 às 22:17)

Máxima: *19,1ºC*
Mínima: *12.4ºC*

O dia foi nebulado e sem chuva


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (22 Mar 2015 às 00:35)

Temp de 11° 
Chove ligeiramente neste momento


----------



## Vitor TT (22 Mar 2015 às 00:52)

Depois de reparar ( ou tentar ) a causa de tantos furos, lá fui desta vez ontem Sábado dar a voltinha habitual pela marginal, indeciso entre o ontem e o hoje devido a previsão de aguaceiros, aparentemente mais prováveis hoje e por haver a prova na ponte, decidi ir ontem, só que o céu começa a enegrecer, a "enrolar" enfim, o típico vai não vai, observação do sat24 mais as wsbcam´s das praias, lá fui,
chegado a Algés e com a bike equipada com um termómetro  na qual já marcava 18,6º pelas 16:50 h, indeciso com o que levar em cima da pela, lá arranco, mais preparado para o frio que "calor",

a habitual paragem em Carcavelos, a temperatura sempre a subir até aos 21º










a partir de Carcavelos, começa a temperatura a descer quase linear,

Cascais a vista e a temperatura a atingir o 15º fazendo-me lembrar que fiz a melhor opção no que transportar em cima da pele 






Birre ao fundo e 14º,






fui até perto do Raso, onde a temperatura chegou aos 12,6º e algum vento, a caminho de regresso a temperatura foi subindo um pouco, mas estacionou +- nos 14º com variações de +- o,5º para cima ou para baixo.

deixo esta, mais pela maré baixa que estava, tenho de ver nos arquivos se vi alguma tão vazia,


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2015 às 02:20)

choveu razoavel agora à noite, a estaçao do ipma de Coruche desde as 00h tem 2.6mm (2.2mm na ultima hora)


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 05:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Volta de bike de hoje.



 espectáculo de reportagem!

Portanto têm a albufeira da Mula fechada e praticamente na cota máxima. 

já há florzinhas de primavera na Peninha, noto no entanto pouco viço no coberto vegetal em geral.

As fotos estão mesmo boas, gosto muito daquela panorâmica do Pisão!


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 05:26)

Vitor TT disse:


> Depois de reparar ( ou tentar ) a causa de tantos furos, lá fui desta vez ontem Sábado dar a voltinha habitual pela marginal, indeciso entre o ontem e o hoje devido a previsão de aguaceiros, aparentemente mais prováveis hoje e por haver a prova na ponte, decidi ir ontem, só que o céu começa a enegrecer, a "enrolar" enfim, o típico vai não vai, observação do sat24 mais as wsbcam´s das praias, lá fui,
> chegado a Algés e com a bike equipada com um termómetro  na qual já marcava 18,6º pelas 16:50 h, indeciso com o que levar em cima da pela, lá arranco, mais preparado para o frio que "calor",



 sempre! Retrato bem feito do ambiente aqui da costa. As marés destes dois dias foram quase excepcionais e a fraca ondulação contribuiu para acentuar as vazantes. Notável a maré vazia de S.Pedro, nunca tinha visto tanta rocha, e falta-lhe muita areia infelizmente. Já ontem pude subir a seco as rochas do Forte de S.Julião vindo pela praia. A minha foto favorita de hoje é aquela perspectiva da praia de Carcavelos com a _bike_ em primeiro plano.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 05:34)

david 6 disse:


> choveu razoavel agora à noite, a estaçao do ipma de Coruche desde as 00h tem 2.6mm (2.2mm na ultima hora)



Sim, as mesmas células continuaram para sul, Pegões teve 3,4 mm e chegando a Alcácer onde deixaram 4,4 mm até às 4h, dissipando-se a seguir, Alvalade só teve 0,3 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 08:38)

Boas,
*13,1ºC* e vento fraco a moderado.
O ECMWF mete uns mm para esta tarde..vamos ver.






Segunda e Terça regressa a forte nortada aqui na zona, o ipma fala em rajadas de 80 km/h, venham elas para animar esta monotomia atmosférica.


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2015 às 12:54)

18.9ºC 60% e umas nuvens espalhadas


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2015 às 12:57)

Boas

Mínima 11,6ºC

Agora céu nublado mas com boas abertas, vento nulo e temperatura de 18,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 13:02)

Nas primeiras horas da manhã o céu ainda esteve pouco nublado ou limpo, por volta das 11:30 começou a ficar encoberto.
Neste momento o céu está interessante, encontra-se assim:






*16,1ºC*


----------



## Geopower (22 Mar 2015 às 13:32)

Bom dia!
Condições actuais: 19.7 ºC. Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Vento moderado de ENE.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 13:52)

Volta desta manhã, muito sol acompanhar.

Ribeira dos Marmeleiros, ainda cheia de vida, vi vários lagostins.







Desta vez fui ao miradouro.






Altimetro com leitura bastante boa.






Serra de Sintra no horizonte.






Faixa costeira.































Temperatura amena, a variar entre os 14ºC e 16ºC


----------



## Microburst (22 Mar 2015 às 14:03)

É de se esperar alguma coisa para a Grande Lisboa esta tarde? As nuvens vão enchendo o céu, é certo, mas recorrendo ao satélite parece que tudo se afasta daqui, como é costume... :assobio:


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Mar 2015 às 14:09)

Em Alcochete está a chuver bem!  Basta ver no canal 34 da Meo


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2015 às 14:24)

céu encoberto 17.7ºC 62% humidade

anda uma trovoada a sul de setubal


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 14:27)

Bela nuvem...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 14:31)

Celula a noroeste daqui, observando o radar está a ganhar força, parece que vai passar de raspão aqui na zona, vamos ver.


----------



## Rachie (22 Mar 2015 às 14:32)

Microburst disse:


> É de se esperar alguma coisa para a Grande Lisboa esta tarde? As nuvens vão enchendo o céu, é certo, mas recorrendo ao satélite parece que tudo se afasta daqui, como é costume... :assobio:


Pode vir depois da minha roupa estar seca


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mar 2015 às 14:38)

A SW daqui:











Ar abafado, 17,7ºC e 66% de HR.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2015 às 14:42)

Vai caindo por aqui uns aguaceiros fracos, mas que nem chegaram a molhar o chão.
Dia nublado por aqui, o sol desta vez nem se chegou a ver.
16.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 14:47)

A Noroeste, exactamente onde anda a precipitção.
Arrefeceu um bocado, *14,6ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 15:04)

Já chove, embora fraco.
*14,3ºC *está fresco.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mar 2015 às 15:05)

Formou-se nova célula para os lados da serra:


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 15:07)

AndréFrade disse:


> Formou-se nova célula para os lados da serra:



Espectaculares as _cortinas_ de precipitação.


----------



## jonekko (22 Mar 2015 às 15:07)

Foi preciso sair de Odivelas para ver e ouvir trovoada. Está-se bem por grândola.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 15:25)

O céu até está com aspecto interessante.
Vai chuviscando 
*13,9ºC*
Vento moderado


----------



## Rachie (22 Mar 2015 às 15:37)

StormRic disse:


> espectaculares fotos! Tens que pô-las aqui depois.



Cá vão elas 

Azeitão, vista para a Arrábida:











Na viagem em busca de "lavar o carro"  (Entre a Quinta do Conde e Coina)
















Eventualmente acabamos por ficar com o carro bem lavadinho eheheh, mas a estrada estava perigosa, com pedrinhas e muito escorregadia.


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2015 às 15:56)

por aqui vai pingando com 17.1ºC 63% humidade e com as vistas assim:

a este:






a sul:






a SE:


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mar 2015 às 16:01)

Está negro para a serra e também a NE.

18,2ºC e 71% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2015 às 16:08)

passado 10min está assim:

a este: 






e a SE:






17.1ºC 62% humidade
tenho de ir a santarém ou seja vou me afastar das vistas..


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mar 2015 às 16:10)

Para Este:


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Mar 2015 às 16:16)

AndréFrade disse:


> Formou-se nova célula para os lados da serra:



Excelente registo !!!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Mar 2015 às 16:27)

Aqui ainda não pingou...

A sul está bastante animado, muitos ecos vermelhos no radar


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mar 2015 às 16:32)

Chove a metros daqui, na Atalaia. Por aqui cheira a terra molhada mas não pinga. Céu escuro.






Obrigado @SpiderVV pela imagem.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 16:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Volta desta manhã, muito sol acompanhar.
> 
> Ribeira dos Marmeleiros, ainda cheia de vida, vi vários lagostins.



 excelente! Que belas fotos de um lugar tão invulgar quanto provavelmente desconhecido de muitos, e por mim falo também!


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 16:39)

AndréFrade disse:


> Formou-se nova célula para os lados da serra:



Grandes fotos!

Brejos de Azeitão é a estação WU que acumulou mais na zona: *2 mm*, entre as 14:40 e as 15:50.

Carcavelos tem recebido alguma chuva fraca que molha mas pouco mais. Cobertura cinzenta de altostratus. Vento fraco de NO.

Nova Oeiras, a estação WU mais próxima, só acumulou 0,8 mm desde as 14h.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mar 2015 às 16:51)

Chove fraco, com o céu muito escuro.


----------



## Geopower (22 Mar 2015 às 16:59)

por Telheiras até agora não choveu, apesar da reflectividade indicada pelo radar durante toda a tarde.
Temperatura actual: 18.5 ºC.
Vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mar 2015 às 17:19)

Chove fraco.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 17:19)

A chuva fraca que tem caído em vários pontos à volta de Lisboa não é convectiva mas associada a uma frente ondulante que veio de norte:





Comparação das imagens de satélite para mostrar a progressão da frente para sul enquanto se desenvolvem as células do Alentejo e Algarve e algumas na península de Setúbal.





A frente está quase estacionária tendo a massa de ar mais quente e húmido do lado sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 17:29)

StormRic disse:


> excelente! Que belas fotos de um lugar tão invulgar quanto provavelmente desconhecido de muitos, e por mim falo também!



Obrigado StormRic, quando houver oportunidade vou tirar umas fotos mesmo junto a crista calcarea depois posto por aqui.
Em tempos, algum pessoal da escalada andava por lá (encosta do lado do miradouro), até apelidaram de encosta dos bêbados, fica a curiosidade. 

Espreita aqui: http://www.gmesintra.com/topos/imagens/bebados/bebados.pdf
___________________________

Sinceramente é preferível a vinda da ventania que está prevista para esta zona, do que este estado de tempo da treta. 
O GFS mete para aqui vento de *60 km/h* para a madrugada de Terça, lá vai Alcabideche levantar voo, uma vez mais.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 17:37)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chove fraco, com o céu muito escuro.





AndréFrade disse:


> Chove fraco.



Brejos de Azeitão recomeçou a acumular desde as 17h, segue com 3 mm.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 17:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em tempos, algum pessoal da escalada andava por lá (encosta do lado do miradouro), até apelidaram de encosta dos bêbados, fica a curiosidade.
> 
> Espreita aqui: http://www.gmesintra.com/topos/imagens/bebados/bebados.pdf



off-topic: obrigado! 14 vias de escalada, interessante realmente!


----------



## meko60 (22 Mar 2015 às 17:45)

Boas.
Dia cinzento por aqui.A cair agora um bom aguaceiro


----------



## meko60 (22 Mar 2015 às 17:47)

Para os lados de Azeitão:


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 17:54)

Chove fraco em Setúbal desde as 15:30, 1,5mm acumulados em
Escarpas Sts Nicolau ISETUBAL4 , 3,6 mm em Brejos de Azeitão.

Céu agora a ficar mais interessante aqui em Carcavelos, há uma aberta a formar-se a sudoeste e convecção para o lado da Caparica/Almada.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mar 2015 às 17:56)

Céu negro para SW. Deve estar a descarregar bem por lá.


----------



## meko60 (22 Mar 2015 às 17:58)

Terminou o aguaceiro.


----------



## Microburst (22 Mar 2015 às 18:00)

Rachie disse:


> Pode vir depois da minha roupa estar seca



E já apanhaste a roupa, minha vizinha? É que acabaram de cair umas pinguinhas...


----------



## Microburst (22 Mar 2015 às 18:02)

meko60 disse:


> Para os lados de Azeitão:



Tudo muito feio aqui à volta, é verdade, mas trovoada que é bom, nada...


----------



## meko60 (22 Mar 2015 às 18:08)

Pois, quanto a trovoada estamos mal.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 18:09)

Célula a descarregar com força sobre a Caparica!
Já vai em 7,4 mm nos últimos 20 minutos, nesta estação Colegio Campo de Flores ISETBALA7.





Visível daqui de Carcavelos, já ponho foto.


----------



## meko60 (22 Mar 2015 às 18:17)

Pela imagem, Setúbal está quase a ser "inundada".


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 18:21)

meko60 disse:


> Pela imagem, Setúbal está quase a ser "inundada".



As nuvens deslocam-se para sul. Setúbal teve alguma chuva, neste momento acumula 2,3 mm.

Aspecto do céu para sueste desde Carcavelos, para a Caparica:


----------



## Microburst (22 Mar 2015 às 18:23)

Realmente para os lados de Setúbal está tudo muito escuro...







... mas para os lados da Costa de Caparica aparenta estar pior


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 18:32)

Funnel cloud em formação a SO do Cabo Espichel!


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mar 2015 às 18:32)

Mantém-se o céu negro para SW. Na serra hoje descarregou forte praticamente a tarde toda.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 18:41)

Falso alarme, vendo bem com o zoom era uma formação extensa da base da nuvem, na vertical, mas não era uma funnel cloud!


----------



## meko60 (22 Mar 2015 às 18:46)

Contrastes.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mar 2015 às 19:02)

meko60 disse:


> Contrastes.



Assim está para SW daqui. Enquanto que para Oeste...


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2015 às 19:15)

Aqui em Setúbal chuvinha nuns lados mais que noutros não fosse isto um aguaceiro! na minha estação acumulei 1,0mm, junto ao rio choveu bem mais!! 

Máxima 18,5ºC

Agora estão 13,1ºC


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 19:46)

Pôr-do-sol fantástico... e nuvens que me enganaram bem, sem "óculos", mesmo assim, depois, as formações continuaram durante uma hora na frente da célula. Estou a descarregar e já mostro. Um bom exemplo para a galeria das "falsidades", falsas _funnel cloud_, falsos tornados, etc

Engano também quanto à localização, não foi a sudoeste do Cabo mas da Caparica. Tratava-se da mesma célula que produziu o aguaceiro curto mas intenso (no fim, a estação não foi além dos 7,4 mm embora continuasse com rain rate) sobre a Caparica.





O movimento dessas células recebeu uma componente de Leste e algumas estacionaram agora, o todo parecendo entrar em rotação devido à posição do centro da depressão perto do Alqueva:


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 19:54)

T.máxima: *17,7ºC*
Agora: *13,0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2015 às 20:00)

depois pelo caminho nos unicos 2min que tive virado para o aguaceiro ainda dentro da fajarda, tirei esta foto dentro do carro (estava bem mais escuro do que aparece na foto), depois ainda parei num café e passado uns 5min começou a chover  , acumulei 1.5mm, a estação ipma de Coruche acumulou 4mm


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 20:33)

Parece quase não é? Esta imagem já tem algum zoom, mas à vista e a rapidez com que se formou fez saltar logo o "alarme" 






Já ponho mais de outras formações que esta célula continuou a produzir naquela periferia. Na verdade eram farrapos de uma _shelf cloud_ a tentar formar-se mas o mar continua a dar pouca humidade devido às temperaturas superficiais ainda baixas.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 21:09)

Com mais zoom e aumentando o contraste o equívoco desfaz-se. A formação tinha realmente movimentos verticais bastante rápidos mas nenhuma rotação, trata-se da condensação na corrente ascendente na base da nuvem. A célula tinha convecção localizada relativamente forte.





Reflectividade do radar de Coruche naquele momento:


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 21:19)

*12,5ºC*
O vento sopra a 15 km/h, amanha por esta hora deve estar a soprar a 50/55 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 21:28)

Microburst disse:


> ... mas para os lados da Costa de Caparica aparenta estar pior



 boas fotos das "traseiras" da célula!

Passando em revista as precipitações acumuladas hoje à tarde, constata-se que a maior parte não foi apanhada pelas estações


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 21:36)

david 6 disse:


> depois pelo caminho nos unicos 2min que tive virado para o aguaceiro ainda dentro da fajarda, tirei esta foto dentro do carro (estava bem mais escuro do que aparece na foto), depois ainda parei num café e passado uns 5min começou a chover  , acumulei 1.5mm, a estação ipma de Coruche acumulou 4mm



 foi um bom aguaceiro, houve poucas estações que tivessem sequer acumulado isso hoje. É interessante que os 3,9 mm de Coruche das 16h às 17h não são bem modelados pela estimativa de acumulados do radar. Faz pensar que em muitos locais em que nessa estimativa se chega ao vermelho/rosado devem ter caído até mais de 20mm. É pena a rede de estações oficiais e privadas ser ainda tão escassa pelo Ribatejo e Alentejo.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 23:18)

Segundo desenvolvimento da falsa nuvem funil avistada hoje em Carcavelos.
Entre a primeira imagem, no topo, e a última medeiam 67 segundos, os intervalos entre imagens não são regulares.





Sobretudo olhando para a primeira imagem era tentador pensar-se estar perante uma funnel cloud, se fosse vista de longe.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2015 às 23:48)

StormRic disse:


> Parece quase não é? Esta imagem já tem algum zoom, mas à vista e a rapidez com que se formou fez saltar logo o "alarme"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foto BRUTAL

A  temperatura do mar a rondar os 14ºC não ajuda em nada a produção /evolução deste tipo de estruturas


----------



## Garcia (22 Mar 2015 às 23:48)

deixo-vos umas foto do seguimento de uma célula que se foi formando por estas bandas, pelo radar penso que tenha sido das poucas que por aqui passou, senão mesmo a única.. 

a primeira foto foi ainda tirada perto das 15h onde ainda havia poucos indícios de a mesma aparecer..






as restantes foram tidas entre +/- as 16h30m e as 18h15m...



































































Foi o resultado de um passeio durante a tarde entre a Praia de Porto Novo e Santa Cruz.. 
As do poente vou colocar no tópico dedicado ao mesmo..


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Mar 2015 às 00:57)

Nova volta pelas terras e serra de Sintra e arredores, apanhei uns pinguitos no IC19 quase a chegar a Sintra e alguns mais persistentes durante o percuro pela serra, com a paragem mais que obrigatória na Peninha, mas a "chuva" já tinha passado, 

da Peninha, realmente vislumbrava-se algo,






praia do Guincho e Raso,






uma visão de que estaria a "chover",  ( pelo menos passei por ela  )
de realçar que registei uma ventania de apenas 24,2 Km/h, estava mesmo calmo para a zona e uma temperatura de +- 14,5º mas deveria estar menos,






visto de um "miradouro" abaixo da Peninha, como tinha de continuar viagem, não consegui fotografar o pôr o sol,











e para finalizar, uns nocturnos, não são grande coisa pois não foram tiradas com a DSLR que costumo usar,

vistas para o Guincho, estava uma neblina fininha,











e é tudo, temperaturas amenas, e pouquissimo vento.


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Mar 2015 às 01:07)

Garcia disse:


> Foi o resultado de um passeio durante a tarde entre a Praia de Porto Novo e Santa Cruz..



Fiz antigamente há uns 22 - 24 anos esse percusro de bike varias vezes e de jipe também  e está para breve uma ida aí.


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Mar 2015 às 01:13)

StormRic disse:


> Com mais zoom e aumentando o contraste o equívoco desfaz-se. A formação tinha realmente movimentos verticais bastante rápidos mas nenhuma rotação, trata-se da condensação na corrente ascendente na base da nuvem. A célula tinha convecção localizada relativamente forte.



Humm, olha se tenho ido andar de bike hoje ( ou melhor, ontem ) visão magnifica, mas ao mesmo tempo assustadora para quem não estava de baixo de um abrigo


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2015 às 01:22)

Garcia disse:


> Foi o resultado de um passeio durante a tarde entre a Praia de Porto Novo e Santa Cruz..





Vitor TT disse:


> Nova volta pelas terras e serra de Sintra e arredores, apanhei uns pinguitos no IC19 quase a chegar a Sintra e alguns mais persistentes durante o percuro pela serra, com a paragem mais que obrigatória na Peninha, mas a "chuva" já tinha passado,



As vossas reportagens itinerantes tornam-se imprescindíveis! Já são empolgantes mesmo quando os fenómenos são pouco notáveis!

O céu daquela foto com o automóvel estava feérico, nota-se a tendência das nuvens criarem os filamentos na base ao aspirarem o ar das camadas baixas nas correntes convectivas e condensarem a humidade.
Boa visibilidade das Berlengas e de Montejunto. Belíssimas imagens da costa com a neblina das ondas.

Na primeira foto tirada da Peninha vê-se a célula da Caparica. E até apanhaste um arco-íris. Linda vista ao entardecer, para o mar.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2015 às 01:25)

Vitor TT disse:


> Humm, olha se tenho ido andar de bike hoje ( ou melhor, ontem ) visão magnifica, mas ao mesmo tempo assustadora para quem não estava de baixo de um abrigo



 não havia problema, estava longe, penso que provavelmente ninguém terá reparado, havia muita neblina e alguma chuva a diminuir a visibilidade. Estas imagens tiveram o contraste melhorado para se conseguir distinguir as formas da nuvem.


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Mar 2015 às 01:32)

StormRic disse:


> não havia problema, estava longe, penso que provavelmente ninguém terá reparado, havia muita neblina e alguma chuva a diminuir a visibilidade. Estas imagens tiveram o contraste melhorado para se conseguir distinguir as formas da nuvem.



ah, assim está melhor hehehe,
mas chegou a pingar alguma coisa por ai ? aparentemente pela webcam, antes de sair de casa, deu-me a sensação que estraria a chover fraco, quando alcancei Cascais depois de descer da serra o chão estava meio molhado e assim esteve pelo menos até ao Guincho.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2015 às 07:46)

Bom dia,

*11,9ºC




*


----------



## Geopower (23 Mar 2015 às 08:41)

Bom dia! Condições actuais: 13.4 °C. Céu pouco nublado com nuvens altas.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mar 2015 às 12:37)

O vento já aumentou de intensidade estando moderado a forte com rajadas na ordem dos 40-50km/h. O céu apresenta-se geralmente nublado.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2015 às 13:00)

Boas

Mínima de 10,2ºC

Agora céu nublado com abertas, 17,4ºC a máxima foi de 18,7ºC

O vento não se sente ainda e como vai ser de norte vai ser mais um fiasco por aqui... hoje trovoadas e aguaceiros apenas no interior bah 
Alguns pingos na próxima madrugada e o mês fica fechado com 31,4mm mais uns pós, e vão 4 meses seguidos muito secos...venha o 5º


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Mar 2015 às 16:14)

Boa tarde,
Aqui por Lisboa, na Avenida do Brasil, está frio e vento. O termómetro da farmácia marca 14º. Tarde bastante desagradável.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2015 às 18:02)

Boas, grande vendaval/frio por aqui.
15.7ºC
Mínima de 8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2015 às 18:47)

Boas tardes,

A nortada vai soprando bem, mas ainda longe do pico previsto.
*10,7ºC
44 Km/h
*
Em termos de rajada máxima, ainda nos *63,7 km/h.
Cova da Moura,Torres Vedras* já foi aos *79,5 km/h*


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2015 às 18:49)

Aqui a máxima foi de 18,7ºC ainda de manha altura que o vento não soprava ainda de norte, a partir do momento que o vento rodou para norte e aumentou a temperatura deu um tombo valente, estão neste momento apenas 11,4ºC e vento moderado com rajadas a mais forte até agora de 50km/h


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mar 2015 às 19:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> A nortada vai soprando bem, mas ainda longe do pico previsto.
> *10,7ºC
> ...


Outras estações:
IQUELUZ1, rajada maxima de *69,2km/h*
Moinho do Pinheiro Manso - Ventosa, rajada maxima de *69,2km/h*
Assafora ILISBOAL17 (Lado norte serra sintra) , rajada maxima de *76,3km/h*
Encosta do Sol, Sobral de Monte Agraço ILISBOAS5, rajada maxima de *76,3km/h*
Alto dos Moinhos - Cercal ICERCALC2 , rajada maxima de *90,1km/h*(Será??)


----------



## Geopower (23 Mar 2015 às 19:22)

Condições actuais: céu pouco nublado. 13.2 ºC. Vento forte de Norte. Vendaval enorme na rua.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2015 às 19:23)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Outras estações:
> IQUELUZ1, rajada maxima de *69,2km/h*
> Moinho do Pinheiro Manso - Ventosa, rajada maxima de *69,2km/h*
> Assafora ILISBOAL17 (Lado norte serra sintra) , rajada maxima de *76,3km/h*
> ...



A veloc.média(25 km/h ao longo das 19he23m) mais alta pertence aqui a esta terra, não se pode ter tudo. 

Parece que existe outro registo interessante, rajada máxima de 85 km/h.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAM2

Amanhã devo dar um salto ao Guincho para fazer uns registos de vento.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (23 Mar 2015 às 19:30)

Boas a Todos.
Dia de hoje por aqui sem chuva, com alguma nebulosidade e vento a aumentar de intensidade ao longo do dia estando agora com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mar 2015 às 19:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> A veloc.média(25 km/h ao longo das 19he23m) mais alta pertence aqui a esta terra, não se pode ter tudo.
> 
> Parece que existe outro registo interessante, rajada máxima de 85 km/h.
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAM2
> ...



Por do que vejo , a tua zona não é muito de rajadas fortes mas sim de vento forte constante..
A praia da barra tem de média *23.7km/h , *excelente registo.

A estação que referes tem o anemómetro danificado


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2015 às 19:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por do que vejo , a tua zona não é muito de rajadas fortes mas sim de vento forte constante..



Sim, é verdade, embora seja importante referir que a estação está a 6 metros do solo.
Onde moro,  faz mais vento do que no Carrascal de Alvide, estou mais proximo da vertente sul da serra e de um _corredor_ brutal junto a A16.
_______

Sigo com *45 km/h* e *10,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2015 às 19:58)

O vento subiu para os actuais *50,2 km/h*.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (23 Mar 2015 às 20:10)

Chuva e vento. Temp de 5º C


----------



## Teles (23 Mar 2015 às 21:07)

Por aqui acabou de cair uma valente granizada:


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2015 às 21:27)

*10,4ºC
44 km/h*


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2015 às 21:42)

chove fraco em Lisboa com muito vento à mistura


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2015 às 21:46)

Acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro com algum granizo à mistura. Bastante curto, talvez apenas 1 minuto de duração.


----------



## Geopower (23 Mar 2015 às 21:46)

chuva fraca por Telheiras. Vento forte de Norte. 12.3 ºC


----------



## nelson972 (23 Mar 2015 às 21:48)

Vi no facebook que cerca das 21:00 h caiu chuva, granizo e neve em Alvados. Pouca mas " dava para ver bem que era neve" ... Será ??


----------



## lm1960 (23 Mar 2015 às 21:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro com algum granizo à mistura. Bastante curto, talvez apenas 1 minuto de duração.



Boas,ento

Confirmo que caiu forte mas curto, acompanhado de bastante vento, mais parecia Out/Novº.
A temperatura deve ter descido bastante.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2015 às 21:53)

nelson972 disse:


> Vi no facebook que cerca das 21:00 h caiu chuva, granizo e neve em Alvados. Pouca mas " dava para ver bem que era neve" ... Será ??



Muita gente ao ver muito granizo agrupado diz logo que é neve por se tratar de uma camada de algo branco... Mas deverá ser saraiva.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2015 às 21:57)

Ha coisa de 5 minutos passou por aqui um aguaceiro fraco, nada acumulou.
*41,2 km/h
9,7ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Mar 2015 às 22:11)

nelson972 disse:


> Vi no facebook que cerca das 21:00 h caiu chuva, granizo e neve em Alvados. Pouca mas " dava para ver bem que era neve" ... Será ??



Serra de Mira de Aire no seu melhor, neve como é possível???


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2015 às 22:21)

Mais um aguaceiro fraco, arrefeceu um pouco.
*8,6ºC
50 km/h*
Bem desagradável lá fora, alias, os dados falam por si.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2015 às 22:30)

Finalmente uma rajada de jeito, *73,4 km/h* agora mesmo.


A estação amadora de *Cova da Moura,Torres Vedras* registou também neste preciso momento a rajada mais intensa do dia, *83,2 km/h*.


----------



## Pisfip (23 Mar 2015 às 22:34)

Não pode ser verdadeiro o relato de possível neve na Serra de Aire. Cai um pouco de granizo a mais e as pessoas alteram tudo. É preciso ter calma.
Estão 8° em Fátima. 
Muito vento é verdade, aumenta a sensação de frio, sim. Mas nada de neve por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2015 às 00:11)

Dados de ontem referentes  ao vento.

Vento máximo: *53,7 km/h*
Rajada máxima:  *73,4 km/h*
Vento médio(24horas): *29,1 km/h
*
Hoje, em principio, os três parâmetros/valores serão batidos, vamos ver.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Mar 2015 às 00:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Finalmente uma rajada de jeito, *73,4 km/h* agora mesmo.
> 
> 
> A estação amadora de *Cova da Moura,Torres Vedras* registou também neste preciso momento a rajada mais intensa do dia, *83,2 km/h*.


Realmente aqui está muito ventoso está!


----------



## Candy (24 Mar 2015 às 01:44)

Boas, tenho andado desaparecida. Uma gripe, seguida de pneumonia... problemas de saúde de um tio que faleceu na madrugada desta segunda feira... enfim fiquei off...

Vim ao fórum só mesmo para registar que por Peniche está um vendaval tremendo! Vento médio mt forte e com rajadas fortíssimas e de longa duração!


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mar 2015 às 01:50)

*Assafora *
Velocidade do Vento 66.3 km/h
Rajada de Vento 88.5 km/h 

*Cova da Moura Torres Vedras*
Velocidade do Vento 79.5 km/h
Rajada de Vento 88.2 km/h 

*Moinho do Pinheiro Manso Torres Vedras*
Velocidade do Vento 64.4 km/h 
Rajada de Vento 83.7 km/h 

*Alcabideche*
Velocidade do Vento 61.9 km/h 
Rajada de Vento 77.1 km/h 

*Instituto Superior Tecnico*
Velocidade do Vento 61.9 km/h 
Rajada de Vento 75.1 km/h 

*QUELUZ*
Velocidade do Vento 69.2 km/h 
Rajada de Vento 70.8 km/h

*Famoes*
Velocidade do Vento 51 km/h 
Rajada de Vento 69.8 km/h

*meteocacem*
Velocidade do Vento 68.5 km/h 
Rajada de Vento 69.2 km/h

Ao longo da noite o vento / rajadas vão cada vez aumentar mais .
Previsão GFS para hoje ( 1h / 4h / 7h):


----------



## Candy (24 Mar 2015 às 02:01)

Situação às 00h00. Dados do IPMA.
Peniche sempre à frente, em relação ao vento! 









Resta dizer que, desde a meia noite, a intensidade do vento médio, e das rajadas, aumentou bastante!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2015 às 02:08)

Boas,

Bem agora sim, grande vendaval.
Nortada louca sopra a* 62,4 km/h!*
Segundo os bombeiros de Cascais, houve um carro que ficou preso na areia na estrada do Guincho.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2015 às 02:39)

Grande barulheira vinda da rua, nortada sopra a *67,3 km/h* valor espectacular embora perigoso.


----------



## Candy (24 Mar 2015 às 02:45)

Pelas as imagem de radar do ipma, temos chuva a caminhar de norte para sul, principalmente no litoral. O radar de Arouca faz parecer que não serão só uns pingos. Será?


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mar 2015 às 02:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grande barulheira vinda da rua, nortada sopra a *67,3 km/h* valor espectacular embora perigoso.


Deve ser difícil dormir com essa ventania :assobio:


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2015 às 02:54)

http://www.wunderground.com/persona...ILISBOAL12#history/s20150324/e20150324/mdaily

Nortada bem considerável especialmente em toda a costa Lisboeta.


----------



## Candy (24 Mar 2015 às 03:08)

Só para que se tenha uma ideia do vento que se faz sentir por Peniche...
Certamente de maior intensidade do que o registado pela EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro! 

Webcam, Praia do Lagido e Baia (Baleal) 
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/lagide-e-baía/


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2015 às 03:10)

As estatísticas dessa beachcam dão 64 km/h de vento presumivelmente médio, portanto tal como na costa Lisboeta, as rajadas devem andar pelos 100 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 03:10)

Boa noite

Vento forte todo o dia em Carcavelos a partir da tarde, mas agora aumentou.
Dos cirrus da manhã aos cirrocumulus e lenticularis do início da tarde, com alguns cumulus, a nebulosidade passou a cumulus desfeitos pelo vento a partir do fim da tarde. Já caíram aguaceiros fracos que molham mas não acumulam. Chão secou logo a seguir. Durante a tarde o vento já tinha secado todas as poças de água, inclusive a ribeira de Sassoeiros. Qualquer precipitação que caia agora é totalmente ineficaz devido ao vento.

Durante as rajadas neste momento o som começa a fazer lembrar a tarde a seguir à passagem do Gong.

Continuam a passar cumulus meio desconjuntados.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 04:16)

Chove moderadamente batida a vento. Agora sim, já vai acumulando. Temperatura em descida.


----------



## celsomartins84 (24 Mar 2015 às 04:39)

Boas.. eram 04:20 vinha na AE a chegar ás Caldas da Rainha, e vi um grande clarão na direção norte.. parecia mesmo um relâmpago..


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 04:59)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Boas.. eram 04:20 vinha na AE a chegar ás Caldas da Rainha, e vi um grande clarão na direção norte.. parecia mesmo um relâmpago..



Não é impossível, há umas pequenas células a terminarem o ciclo de vida mas mesmo assim é intrigante.
Nenhum detector acusou descargas nas últimas horas.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 08:04)

Bom dia

Ao rodear a região oeste aquela nebulosidade estratiforme começou a produzir precipitação na forma de chuva fraca que sob a luz do nascente criou o habitual arco-íris, duplo por sinal. Ainda falta mais um mês para conseguir ver o arco completo daqui da varanda, costuma ser usual pelas manhãs de Abril, Maio e esperemos que Junho também. 

















Mantém-se o vento mas amainou para moderado com rajadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2015 às 08:29)

Boas,

*9,9ºC
42 km/h
0,8 mm
*
Até ao momento rajada máxima de *79,5 km/h
*
A estação amadora da *Assafora(Sintra)* tem como rajada máxima, *96,4 km/h*, valor notável.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2015 às 08:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deve ser difícil dormir com essa ventania :assobio:



Sim é complicado, ouve-se terra a embater nas janelas e nas paredes do prédio, mas pronto estes dias/noites de vendaval fazem parte do clima desta zona, longos periodos de tempo com vento fraco é que são de estranhar.
_____

Ver se o céu limpa para a nortada acelerar um pouco mais.


----------



## Geopower (24 Mar 2015 às 08:43)

Bom dia! Céu pouco nublado. Vento forte de Norte. 12.7 °C.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2015 às 09:42)

Queda de arvore na Malveira da Serra.
Nortada acelerar bem.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mar 2015 às 10:00)

Noite ventosa, por volta da 01h acordei com coisas a bater lá fora e com o vendaval. A chuva também batia contra a janela.

55,1km/h de rajada máxima, mas o vento atingia com regularidade acima dos 50km/h.

Por agora mantém-se o vento moderado a forte e céu geralmente nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2015 às 10:05)

Nortada sopra a *61 km/h*


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2015 às 10:11)

Por aqui foi uma noite para esquecer, muito vendaval, diria que durante a madrugada as rajadas deviam de ser 70 km/h ou mais.
Poucas horas consegui dormir, com o vento a assobiar por todo o lado.
Eu falo por mim, que trocava este vento todo por uma boa chuva, essa sim faz muita falta, o vento agora só vem causar estragos porque as árvores estão em floração. 
Acho que nao se perdia nada se o IPMA tivesse colocado o distrito de Santarém em alerta amarelo também, nem que fosse para as pessoas precaverem coisas soltas na rua, tipo andaimes de obras.


----------



## MSantos (24 Mar 2015 às 10:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui foi uma noite para esquecer, muito vendaval, diria que durante a madrugada as rajadas deviam de ser 70 km/h ou mais.
> Poucas horas consegui dormir, com o vento a assobiar por todo o lado.
> Eu falo por mim, que trocava este vento todo por uma boa chuva, essa sim faz muita falta, o vento agora só vem causar estragos porque as árvores estão em floração.
> Acho que nao se perdia nada se o IPMA tivesse colocado o distrito de Santarém em alerta amarelo também, nem que fosse para as pessoas precaverem coisas soltas na rua, tipo andaimes de obras.



Muito vento também por aqui, de facto o nosso distrito raramente tem direito a aviso de vento, porque não tem terras altas nem litoral mas isso não significa que não haja vento forte.


----------



## Rachie (24 Mar 2015 às 11:11)

Microburst disse:


> E já apanhaste a roupa, minha vizinha? É que acabaram de cair umas pinguinhas...


LOL, Apanhei antes de começar a chover e pus a secar no estendal interior


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2015 às 11:30)

Boas

O vento aqui foi um autentico fiasco mas isso já eu esperava, a rajada máxima não foi alem dos 58km/h 
O destaque vai para a chuva que foi um pouco mais do que esperava, caíram 3,2mm o que faz um total este mês de 36,6mm o pior registo para Março que tenho registo desde 2010

Agora céu nublado com abertas, 14,7ºC, 61%Hr, 1007,3hpa e vento moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2015 às 13:41)

Sigo com *50 km/h* e *13,8ºC.*
O vento médio(diário) até ao momento, encontra-se nos *49,6 km/h, *vamos ver como termina o dia.
____

Esta manhã estive no Guincho, por lá estava bem agreste.
Criei o tópico.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nortada-cascais.8188/


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2015 às 14:09)

Ontem estava em Lisboa e pelas 21-22h caia um aguaceiro moderado mas que acabou rapidamente. 
Temp. minima: *9,4ºC*
Temp. máxima: *14,3ºC*
Acumulados:* 0,5 mm *

Vendaval incrédulo, é raro ver estas situações. Estava às 2h da manhã na rua, estava a ver que ainda algo poste caia em cima de mim. Semáforos quase que se matavam todos, bandeiras todas rasgadas e caixotes do lixo mal aguentaram. Quando cheguei a casa o parque em frente tinha os aspersores ligados, em vez de regarem o jardim a água iam com uma velocidade imensa molhar os carros e as janelas das pessoas  e a mim também. 
Rajada máxima de ontem: *70 km/h *
Vi às 2h o RealFeel com o vento era de *4ºC*!
Não tive lá um grande dia de anos...

Em relação a hoje, choveu pela madrugada, quem tem quartos virados para norte sabe muito o que sofreu para tentar dormir porque a qualquer momento o vento parecia quase invadir a casa. Bela manhã, agradável, céu limpíssimo.
Temp. minima: *8,5ºC*
Temp. máxima: Ainda para ser registada  
Acumulado: *2,3 mm* 
Rajada máxima: *72,4 km/h *
Média de velocidade: *36,8 km/h* O vento não descansa! Desde a meia noite sempre forte e persistente, algo raro. 

Parece que a chuva de Março acaba por hoje, uns muito maus *18 mm *acumulados, abaixo *33 mm* da média 71-00 do IPMA. Imagino que metade do território esteja em seca....

O vento deve continuar forte mas a enfraquecer ao longo do dia.
Atenção à ondulação de 10 metros.

Daqui em diante o AA chega a Portugal e como podem ver é só céu limpo e temperatura primaveris na ordem dos 30ºC pelo final da semana. 
Pressão deve chegar aos 1033 hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2015 às 14:18)

Este aqui na minha rua não se aguentou em pé. 










Sigo com *14,3ºC* e *48,2 km/h*


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 15:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Estava às 2h da manhã na rua, estava a ver que ainda algo poste caia em cima de mim. Semáforos quase que se matavam todos, bandeiras todas rasgadas e caixotes do lixo mal aguentaram. Quando cheguei a casa o parque em frente tinha os aspersores ligados, em vez de regarem o jardim a água iam com uma velocidade imensa molhar os carros e as janelas das pessoas  e a mim também.
> Rajada máxima de ontem: *70 km/h *



Boas tardes

Notável o vento esta madrugada. Agora ao início da tarde, depois de ter amainado durante a manhã, voltam as rajadas. Mar picado mas não chegou a notar-se aqui a ondulação que até mereceu aviso amarelo para norte do Cabo Raso.
Nuvens _lenticularis_ vão evoluindo com o vento. Não saiem do mesmo sítio, claro, mas vão trocando posições mais para Este ou para Oeste, ao sabor das variações do vento, estas em frente devem ser interferência do relevo de Sintra. Vêem-se também associadas à Arrábida. Já ponho fotos.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2015 às 16:38)

*12,9ºC* e *49 km/h*.
O GFS mete um pico na intensidade na nortada entre as 18 e 21 horas.

O vento médio diário mantem-se nos *49 km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2015 às 16:52)

Até ao momento,os bombeiros da zona tiveram 5 ocorrências relacionados com a forte nortada.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 17:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Até ao momento,os bombeiros da zona tiveram 5 ocorrências relacionados com a forte nortada.



Está a começar a fase violenta da nortada. Os canaviais quase ficam dobrados até ao chão.
Todos os vestígios da precipitação de hoje já desapareceram. Há gaivotas no campo que terão fugido ao vendaval mas nem sequer têm poça de água para beber. 

Edição: abalaram neste momento. Também os surfistas estão a fazê-lo, porque o vento torna impraticável a actividade.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2015 às 18:49)

Reina a nortada, bem desagradável  lá fora.
*49,2 km/h
11,3ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mar 2015 às 18:52)

O vendaval continua com rajadas fortes. Rajadas constantes na ordem dos 40km/h-50km/h.

12,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2015 às 19:41)

Rajada de *79,5 km/h* agora mesmo.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Mar 2015 às 19:59)

Acabou de cair uma árvore de porte médio na minha rua!
É com cada rajada que até mete medo!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2015 às 20:01)

Não se pode estar na rua... 
Pelas 15h ainda se fazia algum calorzinho, bastante abafado e o vento até ajudava mas fora das horas de maior calor é a coisa mais desagradável de sempre.
*Rajada máxima: 82,1 km/h 
Média: 40 km/h*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Mar 2015 às 20:06)

Boa Noite.
Por aqui a madrugada foi bastante ventosa e a manhã também com algumas rajadas de meter respeito, no entanto não choveu até agora! 
Durante a tarde o vento acalmou mas agora voltou a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2015 às 20:35)

Vendaval,sigo com *58 km/h*, nova rajada intensa, *77,1 km/h.*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Mar 2015 às 21:04)

Grande vendaval aqui por Carcavelos!


----------



## Geopower (24 Mar 2015 às 22:13)

boa noite!
12.3 ºC. Vento forte de Norte não desarma. Fui fazer uma caminhada, Foi dificil andar. Nas esquinas dos prédios a aceleração do vento é brutal.
Extremos do dia:
Minima:  10.7 ºC
Máxima: 17.9 ºC


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 22:15)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Acabou de cair uma árvore de porte médio na minha rua!
> É com cada rajada que até mete medo!



Era uma árvore velha ou já tinha floração? É na Ajuda?
Vento médio na estação do IPMA anda acima dos 20 Km/h. Parece que choveu fraco por aí mas não vejo qualquer eco no radar nem nebulosidade, deve ser um erro de registo da estação.
Na Gago Coutinho está pelos 30 Km/h.
Rajadas nesta estação da Ajuda Monsanto perto dos 60Km/h.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 22:17)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Grande vendaval aqui por Carcavelos!



Confirmo! Todo o dia mas agora está pior.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 22:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de *79,5 km/h* agora mesmo.



Estás a ver na estação de Alcabideche certo?
Em competição com a de MeteoCacém, que afixa uns 82,1 Km/h de rajada máxima
e com Queluz, 83,7 Km/h


----------



## Tufao André (24 Mar 2015 às 22:37)

Q brutal vendaval por aqui!  
Tem estado o dia todo assim, mas agora para a noite as rajadas têm aumentado de intensidade e é com cada uma que mete mesmo respeito... Há instantes registei uma de *83,2 km/h*!!! O vento médio tem-se situado sempre entre os *30 e os 45 km/h *mas as rajadas são bastante repentinas.
Ambiente fresco e desagradável com *10,6ºC *de temperatura e nada de chuva.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 23:03)

Tufao André disse:


> Há instantes registei uma de *83,2 km/h*!!!



Estás em 2º lugar nas rajadas! Há pelo menos quatro estações nos 80 Km/h redondos de rajada máxima.


----------



## Candy (24 Mar 2015 às 23:19)

Por cá tem sido o dia todo! Vendaval que mete medo!

Relativamente a temperaturas... Leiria com -5°C???


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 23:25)

Candy disse:


> Por cá tem sido o dia todo! Vendaval que mete medo!



O vento médio no Cabo tem sido uns impressionantes 50 Km/h, por vezes mais, já desde ontem. Ontem a intensidade máxima foi 78,5 Km/h mas hoje seguramente ultrapassou esse valor.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mar 2015 às 23:33)

StormRic disse:


> Estás a ver na estação de Alcabideche certo?
> Em competição com a de MeteoCacém, que afixa uns 82,1 Km/h de rajada máxima
> e com Queluz, 83,7 Km/h



Deixo aqui mais 3 incríveis valores de rajada máxima:
-*Assafora - Lisboa: *Rajada de Vento 96.4 km/h _( http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL17#history)_
-*Alto dos Moinhos - Cercal*:  Rajada de Vento 91.7 km/h _(http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICERCALC2#history)_
_-__*Cova da Moura -Torres Vedras:* Rajada de Vento 89.3 km/h (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL12)_


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 23:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui mais 3 incríveis valores de rajada máxima:



É verdade, esses valores ocorreram a noite passada. Nesta altura essas estações já não chegam aos 80 Km/h.


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Mar 2015 às 00:49)

Vales (Aljezur) registou 91.9 km/h a noite passada: http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IFAROVAL2#history/s20150324/e20150324/mdaily


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2015 às 07:50)

Alcabideche acabou o dia de ontem com vento medio na ordem dos 49,2 km/h. 
Hoje já foi registada uma rajada de 74,5 kmh.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2015 às 11:04)

Continuação de mais um dia varrido pela nortada, que teima em nao se ir embora.
Estas ultimas noites tem sido bem frescas.
mínima de 8.9ºC
actual de 15.4ºC


----------



## Tufao André (25 Mar 2015 às 11:23)

A forte ventania de norte mantém-se, embora já com rajadas menos intensas que o dia de ontem. Ainda assim as rajadas andam entre os 60 e os 70 km/h, tendo havido uma rajada máxima de *73,5 km/h *durante a madrugada!
A noite foi mais fria com uma mínima de apenas *7,9ºC*  Neste momento ainda estão 12,3ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Mar 2015 às 14:49)

[QUOTE="jonas_87, post: 480737, member: 4368"... nortada...ainda longe do pico previsto [/QUOTE]

Ontem à noite fui à Ericeira e estava tão, mas tão desagradável. Fiz várias coisas que tinha de fazer e depois jantei rapidamente um "bitoque" no Caniço. Só pensei _quando pára o vento (_nem consegui distinguir se era nortada_) e a intempérie_? Gostava de ter uma Páscoa surfável ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2015 às 15:00)

Por aqui o vento continua com rajadas fortes, já vai fazendo alguns estragos, nomeadamente em cedros, que devido á pouca resistencia ao vento, começam a cair/rasgar pelo tronco, e já era um cedro com mais de 20 anos, e com uns 8 a 10 metros de altura.


----------



## MSantos (25 Mar 2015 às 15:20)

Boa tarde!

Dia semelhante ao anterior, com Sol e vento por vezes forte aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2015 às 16:03)

Que braveza!

O pouco que choveu estes dias já secou tudo.

Efeito do vento forte de norte bem visível na nebulosidade vista pelo satélite.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2015 às 17:15)

AnDré disse:


> Efeito do vento forte de norte bem visível na nebulosidade vista pelo satélite.



Tal e qual como as ondulações na areia sob as correntes das marés ou das ondas.

O vento agora é mais inconstante aqui em Carcavelos, alternam com uma periodicidade de cerca de meio minuto os episódios de rajadas fortes com os de vento apenas moderado, ao mesmo tempo que a direcção varia entre o norte/noroeste e o oeste. Efeitos da interacção do fluxo com os obstáculos do terreno criando turbilhões horizontais. Mar picado especialmente a algumas centenas de metros da costa, já esteve no entanto mais encrespado algumas horas atrás. Ondulação reduzida, nada convidativo ao surf.
Temperatura nos 16/17º.
A vegetação herbácea dos campos está aplanada pelo vento e a secar, verdes amarelecidos, ou já seca mesmo.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2015 às 17:24)

Boas

Mínima de 8,3ºC

Dia de muito vento a rajada máxima que a minha estação registou foi de 66km/h

Máxima de 15,2ºC

Agora finalmente o vento a acalmar e assim será nas próximas horas...temperatura de 13,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2015 às 19:01)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com nortada moderada a forte.
*34 km/h
10,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2015 às 20:25)

A nortada acelerou bastante sopra a *55 km/h*!
Edit: Rajada de *76 km/h* agora mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2015 às 21:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> A nortada acelerou bastante sopra a *55 km/h*!
> Edit: Rajada de *76 km/h* agora mesmo.



Caprichos do vento, aqui já não está tão forte como à tarde.
A visibilidade foi sempre muito boa, o mar picado e as palmeiras em alvoroço:


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Mar 2015 às 21:07)

Mínima de *8,2ºC*
Máxima de *14,2ºC*
A estação da Amadora registou 1,2 mm de chuva!??? Toda avariada

No telemovél vi que o RealFeel graças ao vento era de *7ºC *pelas 19h, o autocarro da Vimeca media uns 12ºC. Acho que não senti tanto frio desde Fevereiro, quem for sem casaco para a rua quase que morre congelado. Agasalhem-se! 

Rajada máxima: *85,3 km/h Estação de Queluz a bombar*
Média de vento:* 40 km/h Nunca tinha visto isto na vida! 
*
A região da Amadora-Queluz é das mais ventosas da capital, eu levei na cara com uns 10 papeis, partículas a toda a hora. 
Um papel até chegou a intersetar a minha cara e com a força até me arranhou o queixo...
Bandeiras não sobrevivem, pelo que voaram todas. Árvores mais que tortas. 

As boas noticias é que o AA finalmente chegou e o vento parece que vai acalmar! 1020 hPa e a subir!
Acalma mas não pára, vai estar sempre em luta com uma depressão a sul e as isóbaras continuam próximas...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2015 às 21:07)

StormRic disse:


> Caprichos do vento, aqui já não está tão forte como à tarde.



Serra de Sintra a trabalhar. 
Imagina no Guincho...deve estar bonito deve.

*54 km/h
10,8ºC*


----------



## Geopower (25 Mar 2015 às 22:08)

boa noite. Lá fora a nortada continua forte. Os ramos das árvores dançam ao vento.
temperatura atual: 12.1 ºC
Extremos do dia:
Minima: 9.7 ºC
Máxima:17.6 ºC


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2015 às 00:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A estação da Amadora registou 1,2 mm de chuva!??? Toda avariada



É verdade, não sei porquê mas as RUEMA's estão frequentemente com registos erróneos.


----------



## Tufao André (26 Mar 2015 às 01:24)

Bastante mais calmo já em termos de vento! Desde as 0h o vento tem soprando apenas moderado com rajadas um pouco fortes, na ordem dos 50/55 km/h...
Nada comparado ao dia que foi extremamente ventoso, eu mal conseguia andar na rua e manter-me em pé!! A rajada máxima por aqui foi aos *86,2 km/h* durante a tarde, um valor que já n via há algum tempo 
10,7ºC actuais.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mar 2015 às 13:32)

Vento finalmente a acalmar, rajada máximas apenas nos 56km/h
Tempo continua ameno


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2015 às 18:27)

Boas tardes

Uma corrente de nor-noroeste com variados efeitos de nuvens e de luz hoje. Aparecem de vez em quando uns chuviscos muito fracos que nem sequer humedecem, largados por cumulus leves. Produzem curtas secções de arco-íris. Boa visibilidade, no entanto. Mar calmo correspondendo a um vento fraco, ocasionalmente moderado. Ao amanhecer havia muitos altocumulus em sucessivas ondas que por vezes se aglomeravam e formavam nuvens _lenticularis_. Primeiro com aspecto leve, antes do nascer do sol:


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mar 2015 às 18:34)

Dia geralmente nublado com abertas e vento moderado com rajadas. Há pouco:


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2015 às 18:53)

AndréFrade disse:


> Dia geralmente nublado com abertas e vento moderado com rajadas. Há pouco:



Bem apanhados estes raios de sol. Vistos daqui produziam bonitas iluminações variáveis em diferentes pontos da paisagem e até pequenos arco-íris nos chuviscos ocasionais.
Interessante a informação do vento que por aqui hoje caíu acentuadamente em relação a ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2015 às 18:56)

Boas,
Sigo com chuviscos e *12,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2015 às 19:20)

Máxima de 17,7ºC

Dia bem mais agradável graças ao vento bem mais fraco!

Rajada máxima 43km/h

Agora 14,4ºC, 80%Hr, 1027,0hpa


----------



## DaniFR (26 Mar 2015 às 21:22)

Boa noite

Em Coimbra, tarde de chuva fraca, mas acumulou muito pouco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mar 2015 às 23:12)

Máxima de *15,7ºC*
Minima de* 9,7ºC*
Média do vento: 18,9 km/h Finalmente já não tive uma sensação térmica horrível 

O vento de dia 24! Quase 100 km/h nos cabos


----------



## Geopower (27 Mar 2015 às 08:54)

Bom dia! Céu muito nublado. 13.6° C. Vento fraco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Mar 2015 às 09:16)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu muito nublado, 13º e não há vento. Vi no site do IMPA que vai haver um _volte-face_ na meteorologia da próxima semana. Olhando para previsão parece que o Verão chega na Páscoa.


----------



## Rachie (27 Mar 2015 às 09:18)

AndréFrade disse:


> Dia geralmente nublado com abertas e vento moderado com rajadas. Há pouco:


Eu apanhei esses raios de sol sobre o rio. A qualidade está má porque foi tirada em andamento, na ponte, com o telemóvel :P


----------



## david 6 (27 Mar 2015 às 13:06)

por Lisboa uma metade da manhã nublada, mas neste momento o sol já brilha com céu limpo e vento fraco

para a semana vou estar toda em principio na Fajarda, vamos lá ver se chego aos 30ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2015 às 13:19)

Boas

Mínima de 12,9ºC

Agora céu limpo e 19,1ºC o vento sopra fraco


----------



## GARFEL (27 Mar 2015 às 13:20)




----------



## GARFEL (27 Mar 2015 às 13:21)

Tomar......


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Mar 2015 às 17:30)

Belo dia primaveril
Minima: *11,8ºC*
Máxima: *18,7ºC*
Vento moderado
_____________________________
*Dados solares - 27/03*
Nascer - 6h30
Pôr - 18h55
Horas de luz solar - 12h25
Meio dia solar - 12h42

*Dados solares - 29/03 (Mudança da Hora UTC +1)*
Nascer - 7h28
Pôr - 19h58
Horas de luz solar - 12h30
Meio dia solar - 13h41

Já não consigo ver o pôr do sol, agora só no Verão quando poder ver na janela virada para o norte e o sol estiver a 300º


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2015 às 17:38)

Boas

Máxima de *20,3ºC*
A mínima foi de 12,9ºC

Rajada máxima 32km/h

Agora 18,9ºC, 61%Hr, 1028,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2015 às 18:13)

Boas tardes

Dia de céu limpo depois de dissipada a nebulosidade de estratus e estratocumulus da manhã.
Sol quente, temperaturas recomeçam a subir.
Vento fraco, ondulação fraca.
Muito boa visibilidade, ligeira bruma sobre o horizonte de terra e cirrus muito distantes a sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2015 às 18:18)

GARFEL disse:


> Tomar......



Interessante este limite abrupto da cobertura de estratocumulus, quase parece uma _roll cloud_.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2015 às 18:23)

Rachie disse:


> Eu apanhei esses raios de sol sobre o rio. A qualidade está má porque foi tirada em andamento, na ponte, com o telemóvel :P



Bem bonito este efeito prateado enquanto se atravessa a ponte. A qualidade está muito adequada à ideia de instantâneo instintivo e a deformação produzida no varrimento da imagem pelo obturador da câmara produz sensação de velocidade, e é verdade, não se pode parar na ponte para ver a linda vista!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2015 às 19:08)

Bela nortada
Rajada de 74,5 kmh ha poucos minutos atrás. Sigo com 46 kmh e 13.1 graus.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2015 às 20:29)

Hoje finalmente com uma máxima de 20,9 ºC.

Céu que variou dos 8/8 da manhã até aos 0/8 pela tarde.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2015 às 20:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bela nortada
> Rajada de 74,5 kmh ha poucos minutos atrás. Sigo com 46 kmh e 13.1 graus.



 surpreendente! Aqui o vento está fraco, mas é mesmo fraco, a bandeira do município mal se mexe e a do forte não se estica.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2015 às 20:58)

StormRic disse:


> surpreendente! Aqui o vento está fraco, mas é mesmo fraco, a bandeira do município mal se mexe e a do forte não se estica.



Por acaso não fazia a minima ideia que estava tão agreste cá cima (Alcabideche), passo o dia em Cascais e por lá o vento soprava fraco.
De Cascais a Birre a temperatura teve sempre nos 15ºC e vento fraco, assim que cheguei a Murches a temperatura desceu para os 13ºC e o vento soprava muito forte, grande nortada mesmo.
Neste momento sopra moderada a forte.
Enfim,mais um final tarde em que a forte nortada assola uma área restrita.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2015 às 21:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de 74,5 kmh ha poucos minutos atrás. Sigo com 46 kmh



Mesmo assim...  em que estação estão a ocorrer esses valores?


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2015 às 21:26)

StormRic disse:


> Mesmo assim...  em que estação estão a ocorrer esses valores?



Foi uma aceleração brutal
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBONA3
Agora sopra fraco.

A estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais está fora da zona de forte nortada.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2015 às 21:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por acaso não fazia a minima ideia que estava tão agreste cá cima (Alcabideche), passo o dia em Cascais e por lá o vento soprava fraco.
> De Cascais a Birre a temperatura teve sempre nos 15ºC e vento fraco, assim que cheguei a Murches a temperatura desceu para os 13ºC e o vento soprava muito forte, grande nortada mesmo.
> Neste momento sopra moderada a forte.
> Enfim,mais um final tarde em que a forte nortada assola uma área restrita.



Ok já percebi, estava a responder à tua mensagem das 19h, essas rajadas ocorreram até às 20h mais ou menos mas de lá para cá o vento já caíu bastante e eu estava a comparar com a situação presente aqui em Carcavelos. 

A situação é aliás compreensível, o anticiclone lança-se novamente em crista pelo norte da península.




Situação típica de verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2015 às 09:06)

Boas 

Nortada moderada a forte.
Por volta das 8horas  a zona do Ramalhão/ São Pedro de Sintra, estava assim:
Muito nevoeiro, 9ºC e vento moderado a forte.
*Capacete *a rondar a cota 250/ 270 m.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mar 2015 às 10:28)

O dia acordou com nevoeiro pouco denso, dissipando-se rapidamente com o inicio da manha.
Céu limpo, e já se nota o aumento de temperatura a esta hora.


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2015 às 11:48)

Bom dia

Mínima 10,4ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco quase nulo e temperatura de 19,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2015 às 13:18)

16,7ºC
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## celsomartins84 (28 Mar 2015 às 13:46)

Boa tarde

Ao contrário de grande parte do país.... dia de céu muito nublado, 13,8 graus e vento moderado.. sensação de muito frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2015 às 13:47)

Nortada sopra bem, a *42 km/h*.
Temperatura tem estado em queda, sigo com apenas *15,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2015 às 14:23)

Vendaval, ha pouco o vento chegou aos 48 km/h.
Rajada de 60 km/h agora mesmo.
Nortada vai durar até Quarta, por volta dessa altura da semana a temperatura deve disparar, falo apenas nesta zona.


----------



## celsomartins84 (28 Mar 2015 às 14:26)

Em 60m a temperatura passou de 13,8 para 15,8.. sol nem vê-lo!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2015 às 17:40)

A nortada volta acelerar, depois de ter andado durante uma hora a soprar moderado, agora sopra forte, consequência, o _capacete_ na serra ficou bastante denso.
Sigo com apenas *12,8ºC.*
Não sei o valor do vento dado que a estação  está off .
Mais uns mm de precipitação oculta na serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2015 às 17:55)

Uma rajada captada agora mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2015 às 18:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nortada moderada a forte.
> Por volta das 8horas a zona do Ramalhão/ São Pedro de Sintra, estava assim:
> Muito nevoeiro, 9ºC e vento moderado a forte.
> *Capacete *a rondar a cota 250/ 270 m.





celsomartins84 disse:


> Ao contrário de grande parte do país.... dia de céu muito nublado, 13,8 graus e vento moderado.. sensação de muito frio.





jonas_87 disse:


> A nortada volta acelerar, depois de ter andado durante uma hora a soprar moderado, agora sopra forte, consequência, o _capacete_ na serra ficou bastante denso.
> Sigo com apenas *12,8ºC.*
> Não sei o valor do vento dado que a estação está off .
> Mais uns mm de precipitação oculta na serra.





jonas_87 disse:


> Uma rajada captada agora mesmo.



Boas tardes

A não ser pelas temperaturas ainda um pouco baixas, estas observações e imagens podiam ter sido obtidas num dia de verão, daqueles de Julho ventoso.
Aqui por Carcavelos a nortada só começou a fazer-se sentir a meio da tarde. Céu com muitos cirrus e rastos.
Rajadas fortes e estratocumulus desgarrados do "capacete" da serra de Sintra a chegarem a Cascais. Sobre o horizonte marítimo uma barra volumosa de nuvens baixas junto à superfície do oceano, a "cama" onde o sol hoje se vai deitar.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mar 2015 às 19:03)

Final de tarde fresco e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Tufao André (28 Mar 2015 às 19:22)

Ainda não entendi muito bem o que causa esse "capacete" na serra de Sintra! Será a diferença de temperaturas oceano/terra ou é a forte nortada que arrasta essas nuvens baixas mais para terra?


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2015 às 19:40)

Dia já com algum calor máxima de 22,3ºC

Agora estão 13,7ºC


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2015 às 19:43)

dahon disse:


> Por Viseu o céu está cheio de contrails. Bom dia para as teorias da conspiração.



Foram uma constante do dia hoje também aqui.





E a aproveitar o vento típico aqui da costa Lisboa/Cascais, o grande veleiro escola, Alexander von Humboldt II a todo o pano manobra uma volta para bombordo mesmo em frente a Carcavelos:





Note-se que mesmo assim o mar não está tão picado como esteve em dias anteriores.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2015 às 19:50)

Tufao André disse:


> Ainda não entendi muito bem o que causa esse "capacete" na serra de Sintra! Será a diferença de temperaturas oceano/terra ou é a forte nortada que arrasta essas nuvens baixas mais para terra?



Essencialmente é o ar marítimo a condensar o seu alto conteúdo de humidade pelo forçamento da subida da serra pela nortada. Estas nuvens estão em constante formação a norte e dissipação a sul, dai parecerem estacionárias sobre a serra.
A própria humidade produzida pelas florestas da serra também ajuda.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2015 às 19:52)

AndréFrade disse:


> Final de tarde fresco e vento moderado com rajadas.



 esteve mesmo bonito hoje o céu depois do pôr-do-sol, lindas cores que apanhaste de modo perfeito!


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2015 às 21:58)

minima de *7.4ºC*
maxima de *22.7ºC*
actual de *10.7ºC*


----------



## Rachie (28 Mar 2015 às 22:34)

StormRic disse:


> Bem bonito este efeito prateado enquanto se atravessa a ponte. A qualidade está muito adequada à ideia de instantâneo instintivo e a deformação produzida no varrimento da imagem pelo obturador da câmara produz sensação de velocidade, e é verdade, não se pode parar na ponte para ver a linda vista!


Não  se deve que ja vi quem parasse 
Obrigada


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2015 às 23:30)

Dois aspectos das "labaredas" do poente por cima da fria barra de nuvens baixas, ao largo de Cascais, sob as quais o dia esteve sempre cinzento. Essas nuvens baixas tocaram o litoral em vários pontos para norte do Cabo da Roca.


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Mar 2015 às 02:22)

Report do dia de ontem ( Sábado )

Para começar, na Costa da Caparica, dia quase de verão, inapropriado para vestimentas mais invernais como fui vestido , temperatura amena e pouco vento,










e como gosto de fazer parte da marginal já de noite, tive de ir fazer a volta de bike neste Sábado antes da mudança da hora,
 mais uma vez o dilema, o que levar em cima da pele, mais para calor ou frio e acertei, para o frio ,

pois é, sensação de calor em Algés pelas 17:00 h tinha 21º no termo da bike, mas á medida que me deslocava a temperatura desce rápidamente, mais do que estava a espera, quando chego a Carcavelos pelas 17:45 h tinha já pouco mais de 14º, vento nada de especial, pouco até,












praia da Parede, nos 14º 






o capacete de Sintra, uma constante e bem defenida, um "recorte" de uma foto que tirei, pois achei interessante o aspecto que tinha, fez-me lembrar a neve,

devia estar jeitoso na Peninha e outros locais na serra, devia,











e por fim, Cascais a vista, temperatura a chegar aos13,7º,






a partir daqui, estacionou-se nos 13,7º ou 13,8º, depois de passar Guia, estranhamente subiu para uns "quentes" 14,1º  talvez devido a alguma acumulação de calor nas vias, vento também algo reduzido, mas quando chego a um local onde tem uns estrados em madeira com uns bancos, um pouco antes do Cabo Raso, parece que entro no fim do mundo, vento como tudo e a temperatura a cair para os 12,5º isto pelas 19:15 h,

no regresso o vento foi quase uma constante, menos intenso e a temperatura quase sempre nos 13,7º com desvios de 0,5 º para cima ou para baixo.

logo  ( chiça que passou uma hora num instante ) devo ir fazer a voltinha do costume pela serra de Sintra para ver se completo o percurso por fora de estrada pela zona e claro com as paragens para fotos e medições.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2015 às 02:51)

9.7ºC, não se esqueçam de acertar os relógios


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2015 às 14:31)

Viva
Mínima de 11,2ºC

Agora céu limpo apenas alguns cirrus, 20,9ºC e vento fraco, a máxima até agora foi de 21,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2015 às 17:34)

Boas,

Algumas fotos tiradas esta manhã.
@StormRic a vertente que falei no outro dia, tem um inclinação impressionante.





















A ribeira do Pisão quase a secar.







Este Verão vou fazer registos de temp. nesta zona, no Inverno já se sabe como é. 
Minima absoluta de -2,7ºC.







Sigo com *14,4ºC* e nortada moderada a forte.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2015 às 18:31)

Boas

A máxima foi ligeiramente inferior a de ontem, ficou pelos 21,8ºC

Agora céu com cirrus e 18,8ºC o vento sopra fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Mar 2015 às 19:19)

Nuvens vão passando, grande parte de uma frente fria em dissipação como é comum com o AA

Máxima: *21,6ºC*
Minima: *10,8ºC*

Rajada máxima: *56,3 km/h *
Nortada volta a atacar agora ao final da tarde, rajadas moderadas. Vento constante o dia todo, fraco a moderado.
Sensação térmica razoável, o vento não ajuda muito pelo que a esta hora é preciso de um bom casaco. 

Acho que anda tudo já à espera que as temperaturas subam pois vejo muita gente de manga curta e calções, mas só em Abril é que vem.
E é logo a abrir visto que aqui, passa de *21ºC* no dia 31 para *29ºC* no dia 1 de Abril. Grande choque térmico, vai causar dores de cabeça literalmente...


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Mar 2015 às 19:25)

Só uma pequena observação, ontem dia 28 o interior ganhou nas temperaturas, já vai ganhando terreno.
Devem continuar assim nos próximos dias, o calor depois vai atingir o litoral. 






Vamos ver dia 1 quem vence a localidade mais quente do dia... Façam as vossas apostas
Ps: Hmm O IPMA ainda não corrigiu o erro da estação da Serra da Estrela, que continua com uma pressão de 1614 hPa...


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2015 às 19:35)

Boas tardes

Continuando a série de dias de sol, este domingo começou com um amanhecer de luz suave, vento fraco de norte, fractocumulus trazidos do interior, cirrus e o cobertor de nuvens baixas sobre o mar, uma constante todo o dia.






A Arrábida, à esquerda, ainda mostrou uns farrapos de fractus que se agarravam aos cimos mas a serra do Risco, à direita, uma centena de metros mais baixa, já apresentava uma fina cobertura de nevoeiro, estratos, a delinearem os cimos:









Com o sol a pino, luz esplêndida e contrastada, muitos cirrus mas sem efeitos ópticos, e os campos a secarem... (nesta época é costume estar pujantes ervas de metro):


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2015 às 00:44)

minima: *6.8ºC*
maxima: *21.8ºC*
actual: *10.7ºC*


----------



## Candy (30 Mar 2015 às 00:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Só uma pequena observação, ontem dia 28 o interior ganhou nas temperaturas, já vai ganhando terreno.
> Devem continuar assim nos próximos dias, o calor depois vai atingir o litoral.
> 
> 
> ...



Pfffffffff... dizem que os últimos são sempre os primeiros!
Peniche no seu melhor!...


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Mar 2015 às 01:34)

Nova ida a Serra de Sintra na expectativa de me "embrenhar" no já mítico capacete  e também para testar/recalibrar o regulador de tensão do alternador do quase velhinho jipe, promenores técnicos a parte, ia no IC19 comecei a ver que não iria dar por mal empregue o tempo e o gasóleo gasto ( também tenho de gastar o óleo vegetal da cozinha filtrado  ), o capacete já era bem visível, após paragens para ajustar o dito regulador, siga serra a dentro e acima, vento com fartura e a temperatura a descer e bem, mais parecia que estava a entrar na Estrela, céu meio encoberto ou limpo com as nuvens baixas a toda a velocidade, pena de não ter trazido a máquina para fazer uns vídeos minimamente decentes,
como sabia ao que ia, apesar de aqui em casa estar ameno tipo 22 - 23º, não apetecer levar gorro, luvas da bike, etc, mas serra de Sintra é o que é, e levei estes "apetrechos"

a caminho da Peninha,






Peninha algures lá em cima ,






como fecharam o acesso ao largo do estacionamento, gostava de saber porquê ?, tive de subir por um outro caminho mais difícil, mas nada que o jipe não o faça,
alcanço o quase inferno , vento diabólico, nevoeiro a passar a grande velocidade e frio como tudo, gaita, parecia que tinha entrado num outro mundo, temperatura que consegui registar foi de 10,5 º e ventinho de 64,3 km/h ia gelando, podera o windchill quase que chegou aos 0,2º ,

como estava nevoeiro a todo o vapor apenas ficou isto,










já na descida, a caminho da Malveira da Serra,






devia estar bom, devia,











após passar o Raso, nem sai do jipe, ainda assim consegui registar uns 55,5 km/h










no Guincho registei 53,2 km/h dado que o termómetro demora algum tempo a actualizar os dados, o que é pena, mas já ia nos 14º, mas seguramente deveria estar perto dos 12º, e ainda tive de passar por umas quase dunas que se formaram na estrada e levar com um banho de areia,

é de aproveitar que está a vir o verão e o tempo monótono, se bem que por estas bandas monotonia é coisa pouca, e quem gosta se "sentir" o tempo tem de vir a este local nestas condições, na região de Lisboa,

e com isto acho que consegui ajustar o dito regulador de tensão, o que uma pessoa não faz para resolver problemas .


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2015 às 04:42)

Vitor TT disse:


> Report do dia de ontem ( Sábado )





Vitor TT disse:


> Nova ida a Serra de Sintra na expectativa de me "embrenhar" no já mítico capacete



Excelente, duas reportagens imperdíveis, um retrato perfeito do fim-de-semana aqui na região que tem efectivamente a qualidade de nunca ser monótono, mesmo em tempo de verão. Basta como disseste uma visita à serra para experimentar um invernozinho naquele micro-clima. As fotos na serra estão mesmo espectaculares, parabéns! 
E lindo crepúsculo visto do Raso, aquelas últimas fotos mostram como uma tão fina camada de estratos/estratocumulus consegue criar localmente um ambiente singular, "mítico" realmente.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2015 às 04:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vamos ver dia 1 quem vence a localidade mais quente do dia... Façam as vossas apostas



Penso que será perto da fronteira, talvez Elvas.


----------



## Geopower (30 Mar 2015 às 08:51)

Bom dia! 13.1 °C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2015 às 14:34)

Mais um dia quentinho, céu limpo, vento fraco
Mínima de 10.6ºC
Actual: 23.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2015 às 14:54)

Boas tardes

Belíssimo céu azul limpo. Insolação intensa. Excelente visibilidade com o oceano azul profundo e horizonte muito bem delineado. Nada de neblinas, apenas uns fractus/estratus longe no horizonte oeste.
Mar muito calmo e vento fraco de norte.
Nota-se turbulência intensa do aquecimento nas camadas de ar superficiais.
Indice Ultravioleta UV 7, alto.
Oeste, nevoeiro muito longe:






O azul até ao Cabo Espichel:





O Bugio em grande turbulência térmica devido à visada atravessar diversas massas de ar junto a superfícies aquecidas pelo sol. Contrariamente ao que se poderia supôr, não são estes dias de azul esplêndido os melhores para fotografia de longo alcance, embora os nossos olhos tenham uma percepção excelente dos detalhes da paisagem. Com teleobjectiva todos os contornos e detalhes são difusos em constante movimento e é impossível obter uma imagem nítida.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2015 às 15:11)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que será perto da fronteira, talvez Elvas.



Olhando para as previsões do GFS para a tarde do dia 1 , apostava para a zona de Alcácer - Alvalade





Já se sabe que existe uma lacuna de estações entre Amareleja e Barrancos , e essas podiam bater recordes..


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2015 às 15:25)

eu aposto aqui para a minha zona  a estação de Coruche no vale do sorraia gosta muito de competir no inverno nas minimas e no verão nas maximas

por aqui hoje vou com *25.0ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mar 2015 às 18:35)

david 6 disse:


> eu aposto aqui para a minha zona  a estação de Coruche no vale do sorraia gosta muito de competir no inverno nas minimas e no verão nas maximas
> 
> por aqui hoje vou com *25.0ºC*


Acho que no futuro essa zona vai se tornar rapidamente num deserto


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mar 2015 às 18:42)

Dia calmo, ainda não vi uma nuvem. 
Continuo triste porque só vejo o sol entre as 10h e as 17h, para ver o resto tenho quase que partir o pescoço.
Depois das 20h ainda se vê alguma luz.

Dias com visibilidade muito boa! Não sei se alguém conhece os Moinhos da Funcheira/ A-da-Beja, uma zona esplêndida para ver Lisboa toda, e quando digo toda é mesmo a sério, consegui ver desde a Ponte 25 de Abril até à Ponte Vasco da Gama, dos melhores miradouros naturais, imagino que na Serra de Casal de Cambra também seja o céu, não era má ideia construírem lá miradouros. 

Máxima: *24,8ºC*  Não esperava isto de ti Amadora! Agora a hora de maior calor está a tender para as 17h 
Mínima: *10,4ºC*

Pelo IPMA as temperaturas vão deambulando pela semana, entre 20ºC e 30ºC.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2015 às 21:05)

minima: *8.8ºC*
maxima: *25.5ºC*
actual: *13.6ºC*


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2015 às 21:06)

Boas

Máxima de *24,3ºC*

Agora 16,4ºC e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2015 às 21:21)

Boas

Máxima bem amena por aqui, não esperava tanto.
*21,2ºC*
_______

Guincho,ao final da tarde de hoje.
Foi muito interessante ver a temperatura a variar entre os 17ºC ( Marina de Cascais) e 12,6ºC (Cabo Raso)






Sinais da forte nortada na zona.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2015 às 06:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Guincho,ao final da tarde de hoje.



 vista lindíssima para a serra!


----------



## Geopower (31 Mar 2015 às 08:41)

Bom dia! Céu limpo. Vento moderado de Norte. 13.4 °C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Mar 2015 às 12:27)

Temperatura sobe num instante, Amadora já alcançou os 20,1ºC!


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2015 às 12:44)

Mais um dia bem quente, que até já dá preguiça trabalhar ao ar livre durante a tarde.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2015 às 12:52)

por aqui vou com *21.0ºC*


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2015 às 13:10)

Boas

Mínima 11,2ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e 21,4ºC


----------



## celsomartins84 (31 Mar 2015 às 13:17)

Pelo Oeste céu nuito nublado e um vendaval dos diabos.. sol nada! Ta bastante desagradável na rua..


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2015 às 13:51)

Boas
Cascais segue nos 19.8 graus e vento moderado. Hoje de manhã estava uma nortada bem forte em alcabideche. 
Amanhã a t. Max vai disparar graças ao vento leste.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2015 às 14:34)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Pelo Oeste céu nuito nublado e um vendaval dos diabos.. sol nada! Ta bastante desagradável na rua..



Aí à volta de Peniche é sem dúvida o último reduto onde a nebulosidade baixa oceânica cobre o litoral. Também se repete mais a sul na serra e litoral de Sintra mas mesmo neste caso já se libertou dos estratos e o capacete na serra está bastante reduzido.










Em Carcavelos bastante vento, nortada moderada, de manhã. Não tão intensa agora. Céu quase limpo apenas com alguns cirrus fibratus isolados e no horizonte a centenas de quilómetros. Barra de estratos ao largo de Cascais bastante mais recuada do litoral em relação a ontem. Ondulação ligeiramente maior, vê-se a rebentação no Bugio. De resto... azul!


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2015 às 15:21)

Nortada a aumentar e o mar a começar a ficar picado. Rajadas fortes.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2015 às 17:27)

Temperaturas nos cabos é metade  das  temperaturas das estações do interior


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2015 às 19:06)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Temperaturas nos cabos é metade  das  temperaturas das estações do interior




Diferença interessante, mas normal, a nortada é tramada, amanhã a diferença será pequena dado o vento de leste.
Por aqui tive uma maxima de *16,9ºC*.
Finalmente on a estação de Alcabideche.
Sigo com *13,9ºC* e *44 km/h*
Rajada maxima: *66 km/h*


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2015 às 19:30)

Grande aceleração da nortada...sopra a *53 km/h*


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2015 às 19:56)

Rajada de *72 km/h* agora mesmo.
Grande vendaval.


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2015 às 20:11)

Aqui a máxima mais baixa que ontem ficou pelos 22,9ºC

Agora estão 18,2ºC e vento fraco aqui não tem cá disso de nortadas lol a rajada máxima hoje foi 35km/h


----------



## fhff (31 Mar 2015 às 20:21)

vendaval. já tou farto do vento...


----------



## celsomartins84 (31 Mar 2015 às 20:57)

Vento aumentou agora muito a sua intensidade..


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2015 às 21:16)

Sigo com 13,3ºC e 49 km/h.

Offtopic: O guarda-redes de Cabo Verde insiste em fazer pontapés de baliza, a nortada vence. 
____



miguel disse:


> Agora estão 18,2ºC e vento fraco aqui não tem cá disso de nortadas lol a rajada máxima hoje foi 35km/h



Ainda bem Miguel, por isso é que gosto do clima da tua zona, e as praias da Arrabida.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2015 às 21:59)

minima: *8.3ºC*
maxima: *23.9ºC*
actual: *14.1ºC*


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2015 às 22:01)

Sigo com 15,7ºC, 69%Hr, 1027,2hPa e vento fraco

Para amanha o IPMA está a prever para Setúbal 31ºC vai ser muito difícil chegar a esse valor na minha opinião! talvez seja mais espectável uns 28 ou 29ºC veremos.. Agora se falarmos em distrito de Setúbal ai sim já é possível ali na zona de alcácer ou Grandola


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2015 às 22:07)

Extemos de hoje: *10,5ºC* / *16,9ºC*

Para amanhã espero uns *25ºC*, vai ser uma subida bem acentuada. 

Sigo com *12,7ºC* e *49 km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2015 às 22:43)

Nortada violenta
Rajada de *74,5 km/h* agora mesmo.
O vendaval vai soprando a *57 km/h*.
Nem vou falar no IPMA....epa já falei.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2015 às 23:04)

Boa máxima em Envendos, Mação.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mar 2015 às 23:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nortada violenta
> Rajada de *74,5 km/h* agora mesmo.
> O vendaval vai soprando a *57 km/h*.
> Nem vou falar no IPMA....epa já falei.



O GFS previa rajadas cerca *70km/h* para a zona do Cabo Raso 
Imagem das 20h e das 23h:


----------



## Geopower (31 Mar 2015 às 23:25)

Boa noite! Extremos do dia: 
21.8 °C ; 12.9°C. 
Condições actuais: 15.5 °C. Vento forte de Norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2015 às 23:48)

*12,5ºC*
Rajada de *71 km/h* agora mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 00:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de *72 km/h* agora mesmo.
> Grande vendaval.



Confirmo, aqui em Carcavelos assobia por todo o lado, mas é variável.



jonas_87 disse:


> Offtopic: O guarda-redes de Cabo Verde insiste em fazer pontapés de baliza, a nortada vence.


----------

